# TTC another miracle (new) Part 1



## Siobhan1

Hi Ladies,

I have started a whole new thread to incorporate the duplicate threads we have on this board.

This thread is for everyone hoping for another miracle, whether naturally, with tx, through adoption....if you have 1 or more already & want another this is the place to support eachother.

Happy chatting &   to all 

xx


----------



## whippet

JUst bookmarking x

whippet x


----------



## LizzyM

Please can i join!


----------



## strawbs

oooo new look thread, Hi ladies

Been a bit quiet on here recently, hope you are all ok and just wrapped up (ha ha) with christmas

strawbs xx


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya Strawbs, 

I have been looking for a thread like this to join  
How are you?

Liz xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi

You were in my birthclub!!

there was a thread called hoping for another miracle which has been a bit quiet lately, lots of ladies at different stages in their quest for another baby.

I am VERY fortunate to be expecting again, due in March (this was a huge shock bfp after another m/c)

good luck in your quest

strawbs xx


----------



## LizzyM

We were in the same birth club   
Congratulations on your  How many weeks are you? How exciting


----------



## Rah

Just bookmarking......Hi again Strawbs, welcome Lizzie........

How are you now Whippet, been thinkin of you Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Book marking

Hi Lizzy, hope you are doing ok?

Whippet How are you? 

Cath I hope Ruby had a lovely birthday x

I found a job 3 days a week in a nursery (I'm in the child care field) so I start a week tomorrow


----------



## leppyloo

Sammeee, CJ, Whippet & Sue ... thanks for your messages on our old thread.  I think it will be at least 6 months before we do anything - as we'll be so busy in our new house.  So that will give me time to have a think about what we want to do next ... if anything!  Maybe we'll just jack it all in and enjoy Sam.  I am sick of putting life on hold!  Wanted to take him to Disney (Paris) and to Lapland this year ... and once again we put it on hold.  
I'm also at the point where if people ask me if we are having any more children ... I am saying 'we can't ...'  - that way I don't get the 'if you stop stressing about it - it might happen' rubbish!  I just can't take any more comments like that.  

AF has literally just arrived   ... was starting to get my hopes up again - my (.)(.)s are really sore (usually sign of PG for me!) ... so kind of relieved it is all over now and I can move on.  Now just need to lose a few pounds before Xmas ... the steroids really increased my appetite! 

Hello everyone else on this new thread.  I promise not to fill it up with long posts ... just at the end of a difficult cycle at the moment ...  

Lee xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies - just noticed the new heading 'TTC another miracle' dont know if I should still be posting here but am still hoping for my miracle with adoption!!

Been a mad couple of weeks for us, really busy with our home study but starting to see light at the end of the tunnel - hoping to be completed in January so fingers crossed.....

It was Ruby's party yesterday - Monster Mayhem it was brilliant, we had party organisers in and they were fab just had to be the hostess with the mostess!!!!  Got my works party in work this friday and yes - another new dress (and shoes) - its fab!!!!

Lee - how are you hunny? so sorry to hear your cycle didnt result the way you hoped it would  hope the move is going ok and may see you soon??

Tanya - we had a fab time thanks lovely - good luck in your new job.

A huge hello to Debs, Ally, Sue, Jacks, Karin, CLP.

Strawbs - hope you are feeling ok.

Hi Liz and Whippet.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


I recognise a few names but not everyone so   everyone.


Cath - Glad the party went ok, thinking of having a Pirates and Princesses party for H next month.

Strawbs- Glad things are going well wtih the PG.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Just logged on to catch up with Lee...I'm so sorry it wasn't a good outcome. Big hugs xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee so sorry AF has arrived, it's so easy to get you hopes up I know.
I think some time out will do you good, I know what you mean about putting things off, wanting to take Sam to Disneyland and Lapland, they are both places my boys would love to go but with spending all our spare cash on tx they have never been anywhere (DH and I have never been abroad together)
You have a lot to keep you busy with the move ect and xmas is nearly hear. I'm really sorry this wasn't the one for you though   xx

Hi Wippet hope your pg is going well 

Hi Sue Hope your doing ok, I bet DD is getting excited about xmas, does she have a school play this year? 

Hi Sarah hope the pg is going well, so exciting to think this time next year you'll have another little one to add on your xmas cards  

Hi Sammeee hope you'll be joining us on here soon, need to help you through your cycle. Not sure what were up to. Keep thinking about the money and this loan we have, I think we may have to leave it until end of next yr but my mind is always changing so who knows.

Hi Snorkmaiden has it sunk in your having twins again? Do you have any scans coming up? Hope it's all going well.

Hello to everyone else, will hopefully get to know names etc soon, although I'm rubbish at remembering anything at the mo. Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for xmas? I'm all shopped out now, started early this yr. Can't believe the amount of rain were having, thankfuilly we put up our decs already so at least it's nice and cozy inside.

CJ x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone on the new thread.

I have posted on both threads so I should know everyone.

CJ - Emily has her school play on Weds/Thurs.  Looking forward to it - we went to her nursery one last year but I couldn't even see her - so hoping for a better view this year.  I know I will be   .  Have your LOs got a play too?  

Debs - Hi hope you are OK.

Cath - Of course you should still post here keen to hear how you get on with the adoption - we would miss you if you didn't .  Glad Ruby had a nice party.  Do we get to see this new dress? - bet it looks fab.

Lee -       I know what you mean about putting your life on hold.  I always think it is not a good time to make big decisions straight after a huge disappointment - you may see things differently in time.      

Tanya - Good luck with your new job.

Hi Sarah, Whippet, Strawbs, Snork - hope all well with the bumps.

Welcome Lizzy - good luck

Hi Ally, Karin, CLP, Jacks, Sammee and anyone else - sorry so many names to remember now.

Hope this post makes sense for some reason I have not been able to see what I have been typing for the last half of this post.  So excuse me if there are many typing errors or nothing makes sense.  Emily went back to school today have been off sick at the end of last week.  Not sure she is still 100% though - she is not eating well so will have to see if she had anything for lunch today.  Hate it when LOs are poorly.

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

Hello everyone!!"....

Dunno if i will be able to keep up with everyone on this new (bigger) thread but i will try!! 

Lee.... Ah bless,  , its poo isnt it!!... least now AF is here you can move on from it, nowt worse than still being in limbo with that flicker of hope that we now really is just that, a flicker!!.. ...

CJ... Rain rain rain, blah blah!!, luckily we got our decs up too!!..I love xmas!!.. Well i,m starting mid jan again, 3rd and final IVF.... i no how Lee feels, tbh i cant wait to get this tx over with and if its a fail then thats it, im sick of it all and will just concentrate on our little miracle, he deserves it and ivf takes away so much really!!.. 

Rah, Whippet, sapphire and snork "HELLO"... hope ur all ok!! X

Hello to everyone else!!

Love Sammeee X


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks ever so much for your kind messages.  You really have been fantastic support!     So much better than my so called 'friends'.  I went out with them on Friday night - didn't really want to go but it had been such a saga arranging it - thought I would make the effort.  And all they did was talk about babies ... who is pregnant .. should they try for their 3rd child etc!  Maybe I'm being self indulgent, but I thought it was really insensitive!  Particularly as I had had my 3rd BFN that day and was told to stop the progesterone at that point.    I am looking forward to starting afresh back in Swansea - reacquainting myself with old friends - and making some new ones.  

Cath ... we are supposed to be moving on 21/12!!    I'll be in touch once everything settles down - would be great to meet you!    Ruby's party sounded fab!  Not sure what we are going to do for Sam this year - it is just after New Year and with the move and everything - will be hectic!

CJ ... I'll send positive vibes to the lottery ... you all deserve a trip abroad!   

Sue ... Sam's nativity play is on Wednesday.  He is a soldier and has been practising his song.  With all the hormones in me ... no doubt I'll be weeping too  .  Any news on when you are going to start FET?  

Sammeee ... mid Jan will be here before we know it.  I'll be around to support you honey   

I promised I wouldn't do huge posts - but here is another one ... this is the last ....  

Lee xx


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya Ladies and thank you for the welcomes  

I just wanted to say hi as i am tired after a long day at work!

Hope your all ok


----------



## whippet

Hi folks thanks for the warm thoughts. We getting there now but it still hurts especially when I see twins or a twin pram etc. dont know if that will ever go away but need to try and concentrate on this little fighter in here who is very much wanted. Going back to work on monday as working all over christmas and new year( thats nursing for you) and would not leave my colleagues to cover. Got bloods done for spinabifada and downs last week and been warned they may come back artificially raised since it was a twin pregnancy but went ahead anyway and will cross that bridge if and when it arrives.Waiting for 20 week scan on hogmanay before we start to buy stuff. Anyway is eveyone all organised for santa coming? I think we have bought everything alas most of it still to be wrapped unless a fairy arrives sometime soon I will need to get it done  . welcome to the newbies

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

I will have to try to make more of an effort to 'keep up' with everyone!!

Lee - you poor thing, I agree I have had more support from FF than all my 'friends' in fact I have even lost friends due to this whole infertility thing.  None of them understand and they dont even try to? One of my friends has 4 children - all under the age of 6 and she was pg when we had the m/c last year, another of my friends also announced her pg around the same time so I have completely distanced myself from them - I know its awful but they dont even try to understand - recently I spoke to one of them and they asked about the adoption etc. then said 'why are you going through with this nonsense - can't you just be grateful for what you've got' - I was absolutely bouncing as you can imagine - insensitive b**ch!!  You are in safe hands here hun, we all know what you are going through   will be fab to meet up in the New Year!!

Debs - ooh I love princesses and pirates - I had no chance with princessess this year - whilst Ruby may look like a little angel/doll she is very much into 'boy' things and the monster mayhem suited her well!!  

Whippet - I can sort of imagine what you are going through - when I was pg with dd I was told from the bloods it was probably twins at the hcg levels were about 6000 so when I had a heavy bleed at 5 weeks we were told one of them had probably been lost - we didnt know for sure but I always wonder 'what if' and also feel sad when I see twins etc. but as you say you have one little fighter and you can concentrate on that one now    Good luck with your xmas wrapping!!!

Lizzy - hi, hope you are feeling rested today!

Sammee - I love xmas too! At least you can get this year over with and concentrate on your new cycle in the new year x

Sue - sorry to hear emily has been unwell - poor thing - hope she is feeling better soon.  Ruby did have a school play this year but its on the days I am working so she wont be attending - I'll just have to wait until next year........................

Hi CJ, Snorkmaiden and anyone else I may have forgotten.... 

Cath xxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya All!

Hi Cath, i am feeling less tired today but have been rushing around all morning   No rest for the wicked  
How are you?

Whippet i am not sure what has had happened but i feel you may need a     I hope your ok!

Lee i agree with you re your 'friends' very insensitive of them  
Hope your move goes well  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well and having a good day!

I am off delivering my christmas cards later! How fun  

x x x


----------



## sticky15

Hello,
Can I join this thread?
We hope to do a FET next year. My daughter is one in three weeks!! I love being a Mum and This Christmas seems so special.

Shoe Queen - before we had our daughter, we were seriously thinking about adoption .A friend of mine(with three kids) said  " adopted children always have problems and they always want their real Mums "  What a load of rubbish!!! Especially as I am adopted.I don't have significant issues and my adopted Mum IS MY real Mum! I try to justify stupid comments with - Would we really want people to have gone through what we have and have had that pain of infertility? Its so difficult for people to understand what they have found easy and we find so hard. Good Luck with the adoption process. Maybe we will go that route too one day.

Sticky x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sticky - thanks for your kind words, how wonderful to hear you are also adopted.  We discussed the possibility of adoption before we had our dd but dh wouldnt even entertain it until we had exhausted all options - he came to realise that having another child just was not gonna happen and after the m/c last year he felt we couldnt go through tx again - he is now 100% about it and we know it will be difficult but we look at it as potentially saving a child's life.  We have been warned about the 'you're not my real mum' line when they become teenagers but its something we will deal with - I get it now with my dd she says things like 'you're not my best friend anymore, I don't like you' (when shes in a tantrum) but we will just equip ourselves with the tools to handle all these things - we hope!!!!

Lizzy - Im good thanks - know what you mean about no rest - I am constantly running around between, work, school, nursery and currently in the middle of my Home Study so must have been very, very wicked in a former life!! 

Been shopping today and stocked up on eyelashes for my works party on Friday - Im going for full on glamour!! - the girls who know me know I don't do anything less!!!!

xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya Shoe Queen!! 

I think its absolutely fantastic that ur considering adopting, I think it takes a very special couple to be able to do this. 
In fact my friend is going through the whole process at the moment and should go before the "Panel" in March. ITs a long process and she has certainly faced plenty of ups ansd downs but she is persevering on with it.
She understands about my IVF as she got her son throu ivf and its great to have someone so close to me understand and actually no what going through the tx is like, unfortunately like you, i have fallen out with long standing friends, the comments and the complete lack of regard for your feelings is quite astounding, but it certainly makes you see frinds in a different light. 
At least we have an excellent support network on FF...

Hope you have a fab time at your works party, it does us girls good to let our hair down once in a while eh!! 

Hiya to everyone else XX


----------



## Stokey

helloooo everyone!

Lovin the new thread.

Hope everyone is well it may take me a while to catch up with everyone but bare with me.

Cath - not sure if you saw my last post on old thread for little Ruby, but hope you had a fantastic day and she got some lovely things xxx

Lizzy! Its so nice to see you on here and wish you lots of love and fingers crossed you get a lovely festive BFP!

Hi Debs! Your right Farmville is addictive!!!

Hi Sue hows little Emily is she in a xmas nativity? Bet shes loving it all xx

Hello to all the new names and old ones I'll try and get on later but you know what its like at this time of year Manic and so busy with photos etc, all the customers come out of the woodwork!!

take care and chat soon

love ally xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning lovelies

Ally - hello my darling - thought you'd be hiding under your camera somewhere!!   I did see your last post - fantastic - love it!!!

Sammee - wow, we dont realise how many people really are in the same boat as us and I think its fantastic that we can all share our positive stories.  We are hoping to go to Panel in February next year, we applied in January of this year so all in all it has taken about a year to get where we are - everyone keeps saying how excited we should be but we are keeping a level head and trying to focus on one day at a time!!  I LOVE letting my hair down - more often than once in a while Im afraid! 

Got a busy day ahead, dropped R to school - went to town to pick up some last minute accessories for Fri, off to pick her up then on the Champagne run for the office Friday - we usually start about 10am, then off into the centre of town - usually get home early hours!! R is away at her nannies this weekend so Sat will be lovely for dh and I to have a night to ourselves!!

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Hey Stokey    How are you doing? I am loving your pics on ** of Issy   Gorgeous!

Hi ya Shoe Queen how are you?

I have cleaned my house from top to bottom this morning so am just having a sit down!

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind messages again.  Sometimes I wonder if I am being self indulgent expecting friends to consider my feelings.  
We haven't exchanged contracts yet but all still on for 21/12.  Poor Sam keeps asking why we haven't got a tree or lights.  So it will be our priority when we get to Swansea.  Never mind unpacking beds and kitchen stuff ... we need to get a Xmas tree!!  

Whippet - good luck back at work next week. Fingers crossed your bloods come back fine.   

Cath - OMG your friends sound worse than mine!  What I hate the most is when they ignore texts.  I updated a couple of them during the 2WW and they just ignored me ... nice!!    So when I saw one of them last week, I said my goodbyes due to our imminent move and she was most put out that I wouldn't be seeing her again before we move ... could have slapped her face!!    Where you going on Friday then?  Wind Street?  Have a fab time!!  

Hi everyone else ... hope you've had a nice day!

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Good luck with the move.  Sounds like you have friends that you could do without.       

Lizzy - Well done on the cleaning - hope you enjoyed your sit down.

Cath - Sounds like a good day on Friday - hope you have fun.

Ally - Lovely to hear from you.  Emily had her school play today.   Hope everything OK with you.  

Welcome Sticky - know we have crossed paths before - nice to see you here.

Hello and   to everyone else.

So went to Emily's school play which was an unusual take on the nativity.  Emily was a child of the world (whatever that might mean). She had to dress up in a cute dress with a bow in her hair and bring a present to baby Jesus.  It was lovely - they all sang beautifully. Many  

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

All my H4am gals and everyone else that I don't know, be back tomorrow when I have had a chance to read back and get to know the ladies I don't know yet.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Last day in work before my marathon party weekend - sooooo excited now!!

Liz - I bet your house is sparkling   Im going home to do mine tonight - not much change there - I am a bit OCD when it comes to a clean house!!!

Lee - friends eh!!! Not long til your move now and I agree - priority must be a christmas tree!! We sure are hitting wind street - friends of mine have got a restaurant/wind bar in Swansea - next door to the old Barrons!! its fab so we are going there for lunch and then heading into the chaos that is wind street - prob end up in Oceana - watch out for the photos on **!!!

Sue - the concert sounded lovely - I love school plays, I used to go to my god-daughters for years before R came along - looking forward to seeing her in hers next year now!!

Karin - hello lovely - hope you are doing ok 

Big hello to everyone else

Cath xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

my earlier post meant to say restaurant/WINE Bar - oops!!


----------



## KW33

LOVE the idea of a wind bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Cath Enjoy your weekend and the wind bar 

Liz Well done on cleaning the whole house, I could do with a spring clean!

Sue I'm glad you enjoyed Emily's play

Lee Good luck with the house move  

Sticky Welcome and good luck with FET next year  

Whippet Good luck with the results  

We are off the see Santa on Sun with a friend of mine from FF and her little boy who is 7 weeks older than Jess. Hoping to take lots of pics if she goes near Santa


----------



## jrhh

Cath hope the windbar in fun     (sorry couldn't resist)

Love to everyone else and lots of     

Tom has broken is collar bone. I'm gutted. He was so brave though and now has his sling on. He is coping so well and hopefully he will be healed by Xmas.

Jacks xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Jacks - Poor Tom   Hope he heals quickly.

Cath -       Hope you have fun.

Tanya - Hope Jess has fun seeing Santa.  We are taking Emily for breakfast with Santa next weekend.  It means she gets a nice present and breakfast box and DH and I get a full English breakfast - yum!

Hi Karin - Hope you are OK.

Hi,   and love to everyone.

Emily had her first proper breakfast this morning in two weeks - hopefully she is finally feeling much better.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Very foggy and cold here today  School run was "brisk" to say the least. 

*Jacks* Poor little man  does he have a funky sling? Hope he heals very quickly and is sling free for all the ripping open of presents!! 

*Cath* How was it at the wind bar?!?

*Tanya* Have a fab time with Santa, we are taking Emma this weekend which will hopefully be more of a success than last years screaming hysteria!!!!  She is aware this year that he'll have a present though so that should help!! 

*Sue* Breakfast with Santa sounds lovely, where are you doing that? Present and cooked breakfast... doesn't get much better!! Glad Emily is on the mend. 

Right off to do some housework... thrilling!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say 'hi' ... will be busy packing all weekend.  

Oh poor Tom ... hope he recovers before Xmas.

Cath - I laughed my   off at the Wind bar ... but I knew what you meant ...    Was it last night or tonight?  

I think I am going cold turkey at the moment ... i.e. all the FET drugs are leaving my system.  Getting hot flushes ... my skin is rubbish ... and feeling a bit crappy.  Hope it improves over the weekend.

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya everyone!

Sorry am so rubbish with personals, i am just so bl00dy tired but i WILL come back and do some!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Oonagh14

Hi everyone can I join you all??

Some info on us:

Im Gemma, Im 25, will be 26 when we go for ICSI again in May for #2 child. My first baby Niamh Jessica was conceieved first time lucky with ICSI at CARE Manchester.  We have an initial consultation booked for 6th January to discuss what we will do with treatment etc. 

It feels as though we've been out of the fertility loop for such a long time and there seems to have been so many devleopments since we were in the game so to speak that I want to make sure we give ourselves the best chance.

Need to desperately loose a lot (ok at least 2 stone) before we go for the ICSI. Please god help me!!!!

Anyway, look forward to chatting with you all and if you want to chat or make friends via ******** my surname is Noblin


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

Just a quick bookmark from me really! Haven't been around for a while, it is CD73 here so am a bit fed up!

  to all

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know the party was fantastic!!! had a lovely weekend, time spent with dh on Sat night was lovely - we went to the cinema and then couldnt wait to get little R back yesterday - in work this morning so going to catch up with stuff and will post back later.

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Niamh Welcome and good luck for your tx  

CLP Here's an AF dance for you [fly]              [/fly]

Cath Glad you had a nice weekend. I hope Ruby enjoyed at her nannies?

Sue Breakfast with Santa sounds much better and I love a cooked breakfast 

Jacks I hope Tom is better soon 

Karin I hope this years visit to Santa was less tearful than last years!

Lee I hope all the side effcts of the drugs have now gone 

We had a lovely day going round the grounds of the park before/after we went in to the grotto. Jess did cry when she was put on Santa's knee, so didn't stay on there long!  Santa was lovely. My friends little boy was so good sitting on Santas lap


----------



## LizzyM

&   to all 

x x x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Just had a lovely afternoon doing Secret Santa with some of my closest friends and their children... so sweet!!! 

*Lee* Hope the s/e are wearing off now and you are starting to feel better. 

*Niamh*  and welcome to you. Good luck for you treatment... I'm trying to lose weight to before IVF appointment (which has been put back ladies!!! ) at the end of January. I'm doing weight watchers.

*CLP* Another Af dance for you [fly]           [/fly] COME ON AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Tanya* Sounds like you had a fab day out.  Emma was much better this year and although she looked a little concerned she still managed to tell  what she wanted!!! 

*Cath* Sounds like a great weekend... sometimes you just need to kick back and recharge. 

Hi to Sue, Jacks, Lizzy, Ally and anyone that I have missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Cath - Glad you and DH had a fab time, are you all ready for Xmas?

Karin - Secret Santa sounds great, have you put Emma's gift away?

Niamh - Hi, Everyone is so lovely on here.

Lee - Hope you are feeling better  

Tanya - Sounds like you had a grat day.


Sorry ive been AWOL, been busy getting things sorted for Xmas, wrapped a mountain of pressies at the weekend and now DD wants to open them all even though they arent hers    going to clean the house tomorrow and try and clear more space for DD's Xmas toys.

Hope you all are well.

X Debs X


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Nope they got to open them right then and there and everyone loved them.  Can you tell me the secret to clearing out toys... need to do the same to make space for Emma's new Christmas stuff but can't find anything I want to put away!!! 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls


Lots of   and   to you all!

Feelin really fed up with a nasty urine infection, been up since 4:45 am and willing the time away so i can phone the docs for some antibiotics! Can't believe i get one just before xmas!!
Its the first time in ages that Issy has slept all the way through too   i was looking forward to a full 8 hrs!! Not impressed.

I think i'm all ready for xmas?? I think! who knows but i'm not doing anymore shopping as I can't stop myself if anything has a pricetag on it!

CLP - Hunny I sympathise with you its hell having such long cycles and it plays mind tricks with your body, very unfair so big   and COME ON A/F!!!    

Cath - sounds like you had a fab weekend and the pics look great on ** (are they taken in the wind bar?) it didn't look too blowy in there! 

Debs - How organised and good are you, I should do the same as it will be a nightmare after trying to sort!!

Karin - I can't part with things either when it comes to Issy as they all hold memories for us! hope your ok hun

Huge hello to everyone and hope your feeling better Liz, are u tired for a reason?    

best go need to pee again arggghhhhhhhhhhh

love to all

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I do it when H isnt there or else as i was packing them away to the charity shop she'd be taking them out again  , she's not got as many big things for Xmas this year, so wont need that much space but last year i felt as though her toys were taking over a she got a Kitchen, a bouncy horse, a huge dolls house, 2 prams and loads of other smaller toys, this year the biggest are the large Talking Peppa, George and Postman Pat, we got her a big Baby Annabel pram this year as her outdoor Fifi one that she got last year is now too small for her, managed to get everything (except the Peppa, George and PP) from the Sainsbury half price toy sale so only actually spent about £100 but got loads of toys for it, i now have no idea why i bought her another Fifi when she already has 2 that sing and talk      its all Charlie & Lola, Fifi, Peppa and the Disney Princess toys that she's getting as they are the programmes and DVD's she loves most , we already moved all of her toys into the dining room to clear them from the lounge, it now looks like Toys R Us in there, hope no-one else has got her toys    not holding out too much hope though.

Ally -      Hope you feel better soon    

Cath - Your ** pics look fab, gorgeous as always  

CLP -       


AF came today, in 2 minds wether to do Clomid again this cycle as i know i havent taken it in the last few months due to symptoms it gave me but i now cant remember what they are    , DH wants us to start focusing on TTC properly again as sometimes i dont bother too much about DTD too many times when im OV'ing, he wants us both to get fit   im tired just thinking about it as he feels we'll have a much better chance, he's really positive about it this time but i just cant get into that frame of mind knowing it took 8 years to have DD and have been at it again for almost 3 years, i think the only way it will happen again is with TX but he feels that because it happened naturally the 1st time it will again, im going to give it another year of TTC naturally then talk to him about TX next Winter if it still hasnt happened, he was so dead against TX again but maybe after another year of nothing happening he might change his mind      

Sorry, ive waffled on again, cleaned the lounge and hall and need to get started on the kitchen, waiting on a special bag delivery today    (DH has no idea, it will need to go into hiding for a while  )  so hoping it comes soon, its also got DH's Xmas pressie in the package , need to get to the shops for Milk but cant take the chance that i'll miss it 

Best get on.


Hope you all are well.



x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello girlies

Thanks for your lovely messages about my ** pics - had a great time and loved my new outfit!!!! No pics of the shoes though - they were gladiator style 6 inchers - fantastic  

Debs -   sorry to hear you a feeling a bit rubbish about ttc - I think its one of those things that will always get us down no matter what and probably even more magnified is the fact that af has turned up today!  At least you have a lovely bag arriving today - lucky thing.  I had a delivery this morning a new dress from Boohoo!!!

Ally -   you poor thing, water infections are nasty things.  Hope you manage to get some more xmas organising done - at last - I am finished - all hampers packed and pressies wrapped - just got to put R's sports car together - will prob do that xmas eve over a few glasses of champers!!

Karin - ooh I love Secret Santa, we did it with our works colleagues this Friday - I got the cd soundtrack to Flashdance - fabulous!! someone must have know my karokee song is 'She's a Maniac'!!! 

Tanya - we are off to see Santa this weekend, last time we went R kept asking if he was 'real'!! Taking my little nephew too so looking forward to that.

Lee - hope you are feeling better hunny - hows the move going?

Gemma - hello and welcome, look forward to chatting with you - will check you out on **!!

Sue - hope little one is feeling better  

Jacks - oh no poor little man - that must have been awful for all of you - really hope he is on the mend  

Huge hello to CLP, Liz and anyone Ive missed  

Well my little one is also poorly - she is at home with her dad today as I cant really afford to take time off work at the moment I am so busy.  We thought she had swine flu last night and got really panicked but the doctor confirmed she is ok this morning - thank goodness!!

Hope you are all ok.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath, Hope Ruby gets better soon        You are so right about AF magnifying everything, hope next year sees our prayers answered and our dreams come true.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Hope R feels better very soon.  Emily is better now thanks but it took nearly two weeks.  I was worried that Emily might have swine flu when she got ill because her friend had it the week before but fortunately it wasn't.

Debs -             So hope it works out for you.    Hope the bag arrived safely.

Ally - Hope you feel better soon.      

Karin - Secret Santa sounds lovely.  Our breakfast with Santa is at the garden centre.

Tanya - Sorry to hear Jess wasn't too keen on Santa but glad you had a nice day.

CLP -        

Welcome Niamh - good luck  

Lee - Hope you are feeling better.

Hello everyone else.

Shouldn't be on here really got lots to do.  Trying to make the most of having time to clean and get things wrapped before Emily break up from school on Friday. Anyway really must get on.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sue, its not arrived yet, it needs to get here before DH gets home at 5, they have til 5.30 to deliver it, i can explain the bag but he'll want to see me open the box and will see his Xmas pressie (an LV wallet) which i dont want him to know about.

Made some salt dough handprints with H earlier and they are hardening up just now, going to put them in with the grandparents and godparents xmas gifts.


----------



## leppyloo

Hi all,

Phew that was a lot of reading ... sorry if I miss anyone out  ... 

Welcome Gemma!

Cath - hope Ruby is feeling better?   I'm convinced Sam had swine flu a few weeks ago - he was really poorly bless him.  Move going ok but we haven't exchanged contracts yet and I feel my world is full of constant battles!  Most recent being that my role has been off shored - I found a new one and 2 weeks later - they have said it is no longer available!  

Stokey - hope you are feeling better hon  

Debs - know how you feel about the whole TTC saga ... I'm just not sure I can go through it all again.  I've had enough!    Seriously thinking about adoption.

Tanya, Sue and everyone else who asked ... I'm not sure if the drugs are out of my system or not  .  Bit up and down ... and my skin is rubbish.

............ just had a phone call from the consultant .... sorry to suddenly throw this in ... to cut a long story short - they ordered too much Clexane during my last TX.  I have been left with a 3 weeks supply - £138 worth!  Initially the consultant said 'keep them for another cycle or dispose of them'.  I was fuming and wrote a long letter about the poor service I have received - they have serious resource issues at the moment!  Anyway - he just called ... and after a 10 minute debate he has agreed to pay me £100 as a gesture of goodwill!!  He said he didn't have to offer anything!  I said how could he say this when they have ordered too much!  He had already conceded that 3 weeks extra was a bit much!  I accepted the £100 but made it clear that they needed to look at that process.  As a client I have no involvement in the ordering of drugs and if he is saying that once they are ordered, I cannot do anything about it .... they need to look at that!  When I paid for them, I queried the amount with the drug company - maybe I should have queried it with the clinic before I paid ... but then again I wouldn't have been able to get hold of them anyway - as they are either off sick or on holiday!  Right rant over!  At least I am getting most of the money back     

Take care all

Lee xx


----------



## jrhh

Sorry Ladies I haven't had chance to read back so just wanted to say I hope you all have a FANTASTIC CHRISTMAS with your LO's and here's to a New start and a fresh Year. Thanks lovely ladies for being there for me.

Lots of love

Jacks xxx

P.S. Cath hope Ruby is better soon. Ally hope you feel better soon too hun.


----------



## Stokey

GET WELL SOON RUBY    

I now have magic pills yay and the infection (touch wood) seems to be under control!

Issy full of a nasty cough and cold seems to have had it for ages!!! horrid things

love to all
xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning lovelies

Hope you are all ok on this cold day - don't you  just love it - feels all christmasey!!! 

Just a quick one from me, awaiting my Social Worker's imminent visit - always feel really nervous before she comes.... Ruby much better thank you all for your get well wishes, dh has just walked her to school and he has taken the day off so we will all spend the afternoon together!

Catch up later.

Cath xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Issy & Stokey - hope you feel better soon  

Cath - how did it go today?  Hope you had a nice afternoon with DH.  

Loads of stress today - still not exchanged contracts - demands from all sides ... and we'll be kicking off tomorrow as we need to exchange by then to confirm with our removals company - really starting to get fed up with it all and sorry we are moving at all!  

Sitting here plastered in Vaseline ... for some reason my face is really dry and sore ... stress?  Cold turkey symptoms?  Central heating?  Dunno.  Collected my £100 cheque from the consultant.  Not feeling Christmassy at all.  Just wanna put my head under a pillow!    Oops that sounds a bit suicidal!  

Right - am I being a numpty ... I am really struggling to find this thread using search.  I put in TTC another miracle and it can't find it.  I keep having to search for the old threads and use the link from there.  Is there any way to save it as a favourite?

Sorry for the me post  

Lee xx


----------



## Siobhan1

Lee,

If you click on 'show new replies to your posts', top right under your name & personal messages, this thread will be on that list everytime someone posts.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lee -   sounds like you need one - I reckon the vaseline usage is down to stress hun - always affects my skin, I break out in eczema when Im under pressure! I can imagine you must be raging - its hard enough moving house, let alone with a little one, straight after treatment and this close to Christmas - make sure you kick some a** tomorrow!!!

Meeting went ok, seem to be going over the same things all the time - got more forms and homework to fill in, feels like old ground though - anyway, she met my referrees this week and they gave glowing references apparently so am happy with that.  Booked our medicals for next week which suits me fine, this side of Christmas at least Ill be a few pounds lighter when it comes to the weigh in (christmas stress) after xmas we'd definitely be a 1lb or 2 heavier!!!!! Im sure neither of us have anything to worry about with our BMI but they are really hot on it apparently.  Just hope everything else is ok.

Had a mega busy day since, my little darling has been extremely naughty today - such a strong willed child Ive never seen anything like it before! Both dh and I are exhausted with her this evening - even now she is in bed - shouting out demands - just hope I will cope with another little one!! Got some practice coming up, Ive got my nephew this weekend from Friday morning until Sunday evening - reckon ill be hitting the vino Sunday night!!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

xx


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Siobhan ...  

Hi Cath ... glad your meeting went fine.  Surprised about the BMI issue.  So does that mean that 'big' people can't adopt ... not sure that is ethical?  Although I do understand the concern about obesity and consequent health issues.  Thankfully my BMI is 'ideal' according to the WII anyway.  I'd like to lose about half a stone!    Sam is also very strong willed at home but apparently he is very quiet at school!    I've noticed he has been very whiney over the last few weeks - probably fed up because we are so busy and stressed with the move.  After a hard day with Sam - I also ask myself could I cope with 2 ...   ... we absolutely could!  Don't you worry about that!  Hope your weekend goes well.

We still haven't exchanged and yesterday was another horrible day ... once noon had passed we were then at risk of losing our removals deposit if it all fell through.  Also our Vendor has been telling fibs we think.  She said she couldn't move this week - we all begged her ... but she said she was in Portugal until 20/12.  However she has been ringing around for the last 2 days ... and is definitely in Swansea - not Portugal!!    Anyway we should be exchanging this morning ....    

Hi everyone else - hope you are all well

Lee xx


----------



## Stokey

feel awful and Issy worse last night had to take her to drop in centre at 10pm! Shes ok just dosing her up with calpol and nureofen! I have it too now as well as bloomin water infection!!!! haved another appointment with docs this pm! i seem to have lived there this week! I just want to be right for next week!! so unfair whinge whinge!!

love to all and be back on when feel better! hopefully  

ally x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

It is so cold. I HATE SNOW. Made it difficult walking to school this morning and Emily was soaked from throwing snowballs with her friend by the time we got there.

Ally - Sorry you are feeling so ill           get well soon and a special get well   for Issy too.

Lee - Hope all goes well for exchanging   Sounds like you are having a tough time with it. 

Cath - Glad all went well with your meeting. Hope you cope well with practicing having two - I sure you will be great.

Debs - That is a lovely idea for christmas presents for grandparents/godparents.

Hello everyone else. Hope all your LOs are looking forward to Christmas.

Well I got called for a chat with the teacher yesterday after school.  She told me that Emily had not had any lunch at all.  They are really concerned at her eating and even though she does usually eat something she does not eat anywhere as much as the other children.  They want to try and have a plan for her after christmas - not quite sure what they want to do but think I will try and have a meeting with her teacher and lunchtime assistant to see.  Feeling a bit deflated about it really because I thought she was doing quite well - she has been telling me she has been trying things (which if she has is even a big step forward from what she is like at home). Want to take her to doctors really because she is almost scared of food but the mention of doctors sends her into hysterics. Don't know what to do really  

Sorry to go on.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - you poor things - must have been so worrying last night with Issy - hope you get better soon    

Lee - I know what you mean about the BMI however I do understand to a certain extent - high BMI's come with major health problems (sometimes), although some of this process is just ridiculous.  My BMI is about 19 (according to my WII) yet dh's puts him in the overweight category - which he is so not - he is extremely fit, he runs, gym, cycles and does ju jitsu - I think its just the muscle that weighs more - obviously though they do take into consideration your lifestyle.  My boss has just been approved to adopt and he is well overweight - it did flag up a concern but he has been told to go on a diet!! I just heard through ** that you have exchanged contracts - yippppppeeeeeee!!

Sue - I can totally empathise with you re. Emily's eating.  As you know Ruby has major eating problems which is linked to her bowel condition.  We have just covered this actually with our social worker as I had to explain about my PND and a lot of it was attributed to Ruby's eating.  It is so easy to stress about it which I did but I have learned now just to be a bit more relaxed about it - my little nephew eats anything and everything where some days all Ruby will have is a biscuit - I know I shouldnt give her sweet things but I feel I just want her to have SOMETHING!  I have spent the last 3 1/2 years going through this so I know how hard it is not to worry.  I have found the best way to get her to eat is to give her a meal and walk away - she will usually eat it then (without me hovering over her) Im sure she used to pick up on my anxiety.  Another way I have found is to involve her in the cooking, that way they are more inclined to want to eat what they have made.  I would definitely take her to your GP just to have her checked out but as long as she is a healthy weight/height ratio I wouldnt be too concerned.  Hope it will all be ok in the end  

Lots of Love

Cath xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just a quickie to say :

MERRY CHRISTMAS   

CLP 

Ps:- Thanks for all the  dances but its now CD82! I bet she will show up to ruin christmas!!


----------



## jrhh

Hi ladies,
Forgive the lack of personals but its just a flying visit, off to play out. Tom has had a fractured collar bone and an ear infection so its been indoors for ages and we all have cabin fever.

I KNOW I will have such little time to get on here before Xmas arrives so I just wanted to say I hope you and your families have a truly magical Christmas. I have to say i haven't felt this excited about it in a very long time. Tom is adorable and so very excited. We made reindeer food yesterday too and I am making a cake and choc truffles next week with him and some Christmas biscuits so it will be great.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all and a special thanks for your support over this last tough year for me.

Jacks xxx xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Thanks.    It is always nice to know that I am not the only one going through things with difficult eating.  Although not nice for either of us.  I just feel like I have tried everything and I am not quite sure what else the school are going to do.  Emily loves to cook but she has never shown any interest in eating most of the things she has cooked.  I try not to stress about things in front of her and most of the time I just give her the things I know she likes because it seems pointless trying anything else.  Luckily the things she likes are reasonably healthy.

Ally - Hope you and Issy are feeling better.

Hello everyone else.  

Snowing here again  

If I don't get on beforehand MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone.    

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

We have had a lovely weekend in the snow, Emma has loved it. Also saw her first Christmas "show" on Friday... yes I blubbed like a baby!!!   Adorable. Managed to get a lot of pre Christmas jobs done this weekend - wrapping last few presents, giving the house a top to toe etc so feeling quite in control today. Nice that Emma has finished nursery now and will be at home with me. 

*Jacks* hope you poor little man is recovering now and that you have a lovely time with all your baking... I'm doing Christmas cookies and lollies, the kitchens going to be a right mess!! 

*CLP* Grrr... AF!!!!  Hope it's nothing like mine... I'm currently waiting and for the last 2 years she has showed her when... yep you guessed it Christmas morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Hope she shows up very soon. 

*Cath* How did your weekend with your nephew go? Bet you had a lovely time.

*Ally* Are you and your little princess recovered now? It's horrible when they are poorly and if you're feeling awful too...   

*Sue* It's such an emotive thing when your child doesn't each much.   

*Lee* What's happening with your move now... maybe you have already moved

Hello to anyone that I have missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone

Just in case I dont get chance beforehand -

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!! Hope you all have a wonderful time.

Ive got the SW meeting Ruby tomorrow so hoping she is on her best behaviour!! Also AF turned up today for me so not feeling great but glad its arrived before Christmas...

Lots of Love to you all

Cath xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Hope it goes well with the SW.. Bet Ruby will charm them!! 

xxx


----------



## KW33

ARGH... Think Emma has chicken pox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Hope it all went well  

Karin -   , Hope Emma is ok   

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone a  MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## KW33

[fly]   MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LOVELY FF'S  [/fly]

Lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## whippet

Merry Christmas everyone hope santa is good to you all, you deserve it.

whippet x


----------



## Guest

Ladies 
sorry I haven't had a chance to read through but I wanted to wish you all a 
Merry Christmas 
Tanya and Jess x


----------



## Oonagh14

Oh god how awful am I? I haven't posted on here since I first said hello and that must have been weeks ago!!

I'm a bit one track minded at the moment, can't seem to focus on much else apart from our appt with consultant on 6th jan..... even though we wont actually be doing tx till May.

Anyone got any links or good ideas for questions to be asking at this appt (given that the first time we had tx it was a success) 

Did you all have fantastic christmases? I loved ours, Niamh was so much more aware of what was going on, we had such a fantastic time.

 to those who need it.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all,

Have decided that lady luck didn't want us to cycle just yet! As  showed up on xmas eve! So will have to wait for next one now!!  

Hope you all had a wonderful christmas!!   

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Just checking in with you all - hope you all had a fab xmas and new year!  Was a strange one this year - we have all been ill with a sickness bug - all the family have had it but we are on the mend now - all the lovely christmas food and none of us could eat it!!! oh well - lost weight this year instead of gaining!!!!  Apart from that we had a fab time - have had nearly two weeks off with hubby and Ruby and am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow    

Hope you are all ok.

Cath xxxx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* I'm with you... dreading the normal routine of Emma at school and Dh2b at work  Had such a lovely Christmas break.

Happy New Year to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm getting married *THIS* year!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Danica

i just posted in the wrong thread i think?  im new to this site, sorry for confusion but this is what i wrote in the other post... oops...
--------------
o..m...g... i cant believe im NOT the only one... this site is amazing - thanku thanku thanku!!  i was beginning to feel like a bit of a freak... i dont know why i am so hard on myself... infertility sucks and bizarrely enough im not coping as well this time round as i did when i had no kids??  DS is 3.5yrs and the light of my life and i know that i am super blessed, as we all do know, but that longing to have more is driving me crazy and with it guilt??  im trying to figure out why im not coping as well - maybe its my age together with my problems and feel i've left it too late or maybe its the fact ive always wanted a family of at least 4 kids or maybe its coz i really want Luka to have a sibling, maybe its the fact that i worked in a maternity hospital where some women were literally popping them out but were substance users or whatever and unable to keep their kids and social services would always take them away or could it be that i just havent resolved my issues from ttc for years before we had our DS, man, the list goes on....
im so scared i wont be blessed again... the feelings of failure is one that stands out?  ya'd think i would have worked that one out by now huh??  almost 7 years before we had Luka and another 3 years ttc for another miracle... oh no, im sooo sorry if i sound like a whinge... im currently in my 2ww, testing wed 6th jan but i just got my period and im devastated....  
thanks for listening
cheers,
d xo


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Sorry i havent been on much lately, just had loads going on with Xmas and New Year, hope you all had a fab time and hope our hopes and dreams come true in 2010.


Cath - Glad you are all feeling better    did you like your ** gift?  

Karin - OMG, you are getting married this year   

Danica - Hello and welcome.

CLP - Is she here yet?


Hope you are all well, changed my days at work to 3 mornings and im really happy with it, seems like ive got more time to shop   .  DH and i are going to get fit this year, im starting a diet next week, i want to lose about 60lbs   its not going to be easy, need to get in the mindset for it this week and get all the yummy Xmas/New Year food out.


x Debs x


----------



## DJCJ

Hi Danica
So very sorry to read your post hun    

We've just started our 4th cycle of ICSI, so I'm new to this section too.  This site is terrific - the support is wonderful and it just makes things a little easier to bear, even the very tough times.  Take good care  x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Danica, I replied to you on the other thread! I think your post fits in both places!  

Hey Debs - Yeah she showed up on xmas eve, so no hope of cycling then! (Clinic closed for xmas) so now am waiting again!!  

Happy New Year to all!!

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

My first chance since Christmas to get on - things have been mad.  Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year.  We had a great time although Emily was sick in her bed twice on Christmas eve - so lots of bed changing and bath at 12:45am.  She never really seemed ill so not sure what caused that - would blame it on excitement but she had gone to bed fine and been asleep for 3 hours.  We completely avoided the snow last night but it is really coming down now.  

CLP - Sorry you have had to wait again.  

Hi DJCJ - good luck with your cycle.  

Debs - Lots of luck with the diet.  Good news on having more time to shop.  

Hi Danica - I am sorry   Think we can all understand how you are feeling    

Karin - Hooray - when is the big day? Hope you are coping with the normal routine.  I really missed Emily with her first day back yesterday.  Although if the weather stays like this the school will probably be shut tomorrow.

Cath - Sorry to hear that you have all been unwell.  Hope work is OK.  

Niamh - Hope consult went well today.

Hi Ally, Tanya, Lee, Whippet, CJ, Jacks and anyone I missed (sorry)

Sue x


----------



## kerribluecat

Hi girls!!!

well its been over 6 months but i see some old friends on here!!
needed a major brak fom it al, and had major sress with movin etc...glad to see bak of 2009!!!

well over night have decided when his Af arrives anyday now im going for my last FET....petrified!!!!!

hope u dont mind me gatecrashing again!!!!!!!!!!

big hugs
must read up on all u he been up too!!!!
heres to 2010!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies I hope everyone has had a good Christmas and New year?

Danica Welcome to the thread  Sorry to hear about this tx 

DJCJ Good luck with this TX   

Kerribluecat Good luck for this FET  

Sue Hopefully you'll have a nice snowy day with Emily tomorrow 

CLP I'm sorry that the clinic was closed when the   finally turned up! I hope you don't have to wait as long this time 

Debs That is great news about work, good luck with your diet  

Cath Glad you had a good Christmas, even though you were all ill 

Karin Good luck with the wedding plans!

Jess had her first birthday over the Christmas period she/we all had a lovely day 
I start work on Monday after being off for 14 months   I'll be doing 4 days a week, Jess has been settling at nursery, it's not going great! But she'll get there 

I have been tying to decide over Christmas when to do treatment again as it has nearly been a year of trying naturally and I don't think it will happen! Jess was FET, but I think as I'm just starting work it will be at least the summer if not later before we go again. You never know we may get our natural miracle but I won't hold my breath


----------



## jrhh

Hey Ladies,

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! I am so glad to see the back of the old one!

Dancia     so sorry to read your news, take care.

Hi to everyone else forgive my lack of personals but so much to do and no time as usual   so just wanted to pop on and say hello.

Hugs to all and will try and post properly soon!

Jacks xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

I've tried to read though all the posts but would take me ages to reply to each entry ... sorry ... hope everyone had a merry Xmas and a happy new year!  One that did stick out was Sue's entry about Emily's issues with eating.  Sam is also a fussy eater ... and sometimes I think he has a phobia ... if we force him to try new foods, he actually heaves and is sometimes sick!    However we are lucky in that he will eat fruit and he has veg mashed in potato ... so at least he is getting some goodness.

Ok ... so my life has been pretty crap really.  The move was horrendous!  We had a 2 days move with 2 mid size lorries.  On Day 1, they turned up late and there were only 3 men (reduced to 2 coz 1 had a bad eye) instead of 5.  They didn't really cover things properly and it was chaos.  I left with Sam at 11am and DH stayed to finish off.  The 2nd lorry was late arriving but there were extra men.  We completed ... and the new owners turned up to move in -while they were still moving us out!  Our poor cats and fish had to be put in the car early and ended up being in there for 7 hours!  (All are ok thanks goodness.).  The new owners were quite rude to our removals company and DH kept getting phone calls from solicitors asking why we were still there!!  DH didn't arrive here until about 21:00.  A 200 mile drive in snow / icy conditions.  Day 2 - we got up early (AGAIN) but the removals company didn't arrive until midday!  They got lost and DH had to go and find them.  Again stress over them walking over carpets ... all our plants had died in the lorries because it was too cold ... some minimal damage to furniture ... it was hell!   

We then tried to settle in a bit for Xmas ... and on evening of 23rd ... Sam had a sickness bug.  Washing machine and tumble not plumbed in ... trying to find clean sheets ... duvets ... absolute hell!  Xmas went ok - but we were all tired and had colds.  New Year also went ok ... and gradually we started to get sorted ... broadband was only installed on 5th Jan - hence the reason I haven't been on here.

Then on 5th ... my Nan was rushed into hospital ... and it is just a matter of time now.  I saw her yesterday and it broke my heart.  Why now?!  One of the reasons I moved was to be able to see more of her.  As you can imagine my head is mashed today ...   

On PG front ... my body is being very cruel ... AF is late ... but I am expecting it any time ... but of course the same 'am I possibly PG?' starts ... and I just can do without the whole business at the moment ... 

Sorry for the depressing post ladies ... 

Lee xx


----------



## jillsoph

Hey all!
I'm kind of in the same situation also.  Trying for our second miracle.   My daughter was conceived through IVF.  Don't have much hope at it happening naturally but any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks
Jillsoph


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone.... Happy New year!!.. 

Ive not read back over the posts, too many and too little time tbh, but I hope everyone had a fabolous xmas!  

Lee... Just read ur post, was wondering how ya got on....  Sounds like hell and now your poor nan,     ... its an awful thing, having to see the ones you care so much about in such a bad way, i really hope things work out  ..

We all had that bloomin sickness bug over new yr aswell... well bar my 2yo, reckon he didnt get it coz he hardly eats so wouldnt have had enought to bring back.. talking of fussy eaters, he is the worlds worst, drives me to tears regularly but i darent force food onto him for fear of making it worse... 

well im meant to start stimming about wednesday next week... cant say im looking forward to it, or even feeling positive about it, in fact honestly dreading it.. if my DH said lets forget it i might even feel releif, why u ask??... I really do not no is my answer, I want another child, a sibling for my 2yo but feel i need to face that its highly unlikely to happen, cant face the scans to be told not responding to drugs, or only 3 follies etc etc, cant face the EC to see how many or even "IF" we get eggs, then the fertilisation wait... then the worst bit and the bit the really drives me insane, the 2ww.... the whole things is tortuous....    ...  

Sorry... what a morbid post, maybe im just going mental..lol

S


----------



## Sammeee

Sorry, was going to add to the above post but then my pc spazzed out....

Think im having one of those days....

Hi to everyone

CJ.... Hope you had a lovely Xmas and new yr ...X

Rah.... Same to you, hope ur keeping well XX

Luv Sammee


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

I can totally relate to everyone being busy and taking time to get over christmas.

Lee - you poor love    how awful, I can only imagine what you are going through.  I am so sorry to hear of your nan    

Ive heard nothing but bad news over xmas - my friend was pg last year, her baby was due in January but New Years Eve she lost the baby -I still dont know what happened but I cant stop thinking about her - it was her first.  My best friends gran also died New Years Day - she fell outside her home and suffered a heart attack - she couldnt be revived. Her funeral is next week.  Life can be so cruel sometimes.........

Karin - Fantastic news you are getting married this year - you must keep us updated with the plans!!

Ally - hey hunny - hope you are ok - whats news with you? Apart from the Jimmy Choos (jealous!!)

Kerry - hello my lovely, great to see you back - I think we all go through periods of having time away but we are always lured back...... I really hope and pray it is your time soon.

Debs - I loved my little ** prez!!!  How is the new healthy regime going??

Sammee - sorry to hear that you had the bug - our whole family had it including aunties, cousins etc. it really spread and was really awful - hope you are on the mend  

Jill - hi, welcome and I look forward to chatting with you.

Jacks - hi lovely, whats news with you hun, are you still adopting?

Tanya - its always daunting going back to work but Im sure once you get into the swing of things you will probably enjoy!

Sue - how are you hun, sorry to hear l/o was poorly - it could have been the excitement before xmas?? hope she is ok now 

Big hellos to everyone else, Whippet, CLP, Danica and everyone else.

Just about to go on the school run, freezing cold here but shcool is open.  Got a bit of work to do for my home study but only 1 or 2 meetings left and it is over!! Really nervous now as we are due to go to panel in the next 2 months!!  All the old feelings are coming back - is this what we want, should be be trying IVF again?? and to top it all off, I woke this morning with sore (.)(.) and had to run to the toilet to be sick - have felt completely fine since - my body is playing tricks on me again!! Trying not to read too much into it but there is always hope........................................


----------



## Kate...

Hello Everyone....

We've decided to have our last go at FET at the end of the month so thought id introduce my self on this thread  

I am so crap with personals esp as I dont know any of you but hopefully I'll get to know you all soon   


Kate


----------



## leppyloo

Hi guys,

Thanks for your messages.  My Nan is still hanging on.  She surprised the doctors by perking up on Fri / Sat after having some antibiotics.  I went to see her yesterday and she was talking and holding my hand.  But my mum called earlier and said she has deteriorated again.  I haven't been today ... I can't bear the thought of my last memory of her being a sad one.     My uncle (who lives in the US) is coming over on Wed and I think she is hanging on for him ... 

AF arrived on Fri and she was a nasty one!  Not had Endo pains for months ... and she really slapped me about this time.    Either that or I have had another early m/c.    My (.)(.)s were really sore this month and AF was a few days late.  

Sammeee - Bloody awful bug wasn't it!  I got away with just a few hours of sickness on Xmas Day night but Sam was unwell for 24 hours.  I totally understand how you feel about IVF.  Now we have moved, I guess I should get myself referred to the recurrent m/c clinic and then think about what we are going to do next ... but I just can't bear the thought of it.  Then the next minute I feel panicky that we starting another year and I still haven't had another child ... we started trying when Sam was 18 months and he is now 5.    Fingers crossed it all works out for you honey.   

Cath - When is AF due?  I had same problem this month ... my body was very cruel!   Can't believe you go before the panel soon!  Does that mean you can then get a child at any time after that?  I am still seriously thinking about adoption. 

Welcome Jill & Kate ... good luck with your TX.   

Hi everyone else ... hope you are all well

Lee xx


----------



## Popp1e

Hi all,

I was on FF in 08 however following the arrival of our DD last year I kinda lost touch. We are now back hoping and praying for baby number 2 and start a new round of IVF at the end of this month. I remembered the wonderful support I received from this site so wanted to come back and lend support to others as well as meet others in a similar situation. However this time around I'm not too sure where I should be posting. Now that we have been blessed with DD I feel guilty joining again as I know that many others are in the same situation I was last time around just wanting one little miracle of their own. Is it Ok to post here? Is anyone else on this thread having treatment this month? 

Popxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya poppie

U are probably posting on the right board, Im certain the major majority of us on here already have at least 1 Little one!
Ive just started my 3rd (and final) Tx, did my suprecur jab last night then from tonight im doing the suprecur and stimms with Gonal-F
Got my 1st follie scan next tuesday....    i grow some, as i have not responded well to the drugs in the past, fingers croissed gonal -f is the one for me!!..

Good luck for your upcoming tx, u will get lots of support on here XX

Luv Sam Xx


----------



## Popp1e

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your reply fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you, how you feeling about doing treatment? Its amazing how things quickly go out of your mind, suprecur jabs, hideous pressaries etc  Now that the treatment is around the corner having the knowledge from the previous cycles isn't helpful, to be honest I'm dreading it.  Been on the pill now for 3 months and stop next week to await the torrent of AF. I too didn't respond well to drugs in particular FET drugs Progynova and was pretty ill. Here's hoping its much better for us both this time around!!   

Popxx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sammeee, sorry haven't been keeping up on here since xmas. Hope you 
had fab xmas and new yr. We did thanks, manic as always but just how I like it. Just wanted to saying I have everything crossed for this cycle, I hope all the right things are happening and your scan goes well. I will try really hard to keep up with your cycle , really hope this is the one Hunnie    xx

Lee, hope your well and the move has gone ok?
Sarah hows the bump growing, when are you due, soon I think?
Sue hope your little one had a fab xmas.
Sorry guys have been really bad at reading and posting on here, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Just a really quick one from me - we have been given a date for our Adoption Panel.  It will be the first week in April and we are hoping to be approved for a little boy aged 0 - 2 years.  Our Social Worker came today and told us the news, havent even had a proper chance to speak to dh about it yet!  We were initially in the 0 - 3 bracket but after speaking to her boss the SW feels the age should be lowered and if possible the younger the better - I am really happy but you know how reserved I am   Im holding off the Champers until we actually get approved and are linked to our child.

Am out this Sat with the girls so ok, maybe I will have a few glasses of champers!! 

Catch up with you all soon 
xxxx


----------



## Stokey

Cath hun can't tell you how excited/chuffed/over the moon I am for you all.  Thats the best news in ages. I bet you are brimming at the mo. huge   and  

Hello to all you lovely ladies and sorry its been so long.

I started injections with the menopur again yesterday (alternating 1 ampule then 2 ampule and so on) for next 7 days.  I phoned the clinic and left a msg tonight as I am starting to get the same symptoms that I had with the tx I had for Issy when I OHSS.  I've only had 2 days worth of drugs but don't want to be in the pain I was in last time! hopefully they can scan me tomorrow! I'm photographing a wedding on sat! so I want to be right!

How is everyone doing? Is anyone cycling at the moment? I'm feeling really nervous about this round and panicky!!

hopefully be able to get back on tomorrow and update.

love to all

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

cath...great news, how very exciting.  April will be here before you know it

ally...good luck with this cycle

Hi to Karin (exciting year for you!!), debs, jacks, sue and all the other ladies hoping 2010 is a great year!!

I am reading just not posting so much, so very busy and on the big countdown until the new arrival.

all is going well, I could have 8-10 weeks left.  Baby is measuring big current estimated birthweight at term of nearly 10lb (I grow them big) so 2 more growth scans and lots of appts to decide a plan, all I know is I will not be allowed to go much over EDD!  However i could be induced a 38 weeks which is not long away!  Have done virtually no preparation, althoguh have everything from DS so will need new clothes if a pink one!  Still working and planning to until I physically cannot

wishing you all a happy 2010

strawbs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much feeling a bit down at the moment.  Don't seem to be able to get motivated to do anything - sure it is to do with all the dull weather.

Cath - Great news - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Ally - Tons of luck for this cycle.  Hope the OHSS stays away.      

Strawbs - Not long now - wow sounds like a very big baby.  Good luck.

CJ - Hope you are OK.  

Sammee - Good luck fro Tues  

Pop - Welcome - good luck for your cycle.  

Lee - So sorry to hear about your nan.      

Kate - Welcome - good luck with FET.  

Jill - Welcome - good luck  

Tanya - Hope work is going OK.

Jacks - Hope you are OK.

Kerri - Nice to see you back.  Loads of luck with FET.  

Many   and   to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

hello!

Well I went for scan yesterday morning and both sides have responded but not big enough yet, because of PCOS there are alot!!! and the risk is that they all grow! which will be very very painful, just want to get tomorrow done and dusted and then will feel a bit more relieved!
Hopefully I can go in sun morning and get scanned again.

Sue - I know what u mean with the weather, it doesn't help does it? Hows Emily liking school then? has she settled well, I bet her social calendar is better than yours!! Issy has only been at nursery 1 whole week and has already been invited to 2 parties! this is going to be expensive!

Strawbs - Where has that time gone? can't believe babs is nearly due! hope your doing ok hun xx

Cath - Hope that champers taste nice hun I think u deserve it after the journey and now there is light at the end of the tunnel and your little boy is at the end of it! so chuffed for you hun Ruby is going to be the BEST big sister! i can imagine she'll be very protective and a little mum to him. xxx

Jacks - how u going sweet hows Tom xxx

Huge hello to CJ, Sammee, popple, Lee, Kate, Jill, Tanya, Kerri and    on your journey's and hope that they result in those magic 3 letters!!

lots of love

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies here i am again   im such a bad poster.i posted on another board with no replies   we are going through tx again hopefully in the next 4/5 months and was wondering what you experiences are especially with having los already ,ty


----------



## Sammeee

hi everyone..

Just a quicki post from me for now!... 

Had 1st stimms scan today and 7 follies.. Whoo Hooo... thats good for me, all small but hey ho, hope at my scan thurs they will have grown some more... looks likely EC will be monday... Xx

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey W4M! don't know if you remember me but we were on twin bumps together!! but your LO's are a bit older than mine!!  Well ladies I'm on Af watch again!! CD27 and counting! hugs to all! am on me mobile at work, so appologies if this comes out odd                    
CLP x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Quickly scanned through posts and want to wish everyone who is going through TX the best of luck.   

Sammeee - fab news re follies!  Fingers crossed for Monday!  

Cath - at last a smile on my face ... I am so pleased for you and April is so close.    I promise I will arrange a meet up with you once we have settled a bit.  

CJ - Hiya honey ... the move was horrendous and life has continued to be crap ever since ... I'm hoping 2010 isn't going to be as bad as last year  

My Nan died on Saturday.    I was away when it happened and I'm glad I didn't see her at the end.  I went a few days before and she smiled and waved me goodbye - a much better memory than seeing her suffer.  I am ok - prepared for it - I did a lot of grieving when she first went in.  Think it will be really hard at the funeral though which is next Tues.  


Lee xx


----------



## Stokey

so sorry leppy lots of love to you xxx

Hi CLP yes I remember you hun!! Can't believe the twins are nearly 1!! hope you have a good celebration.

still injecting every day and went for scan this am, I have 2 follies that are growing very slowly! hopefully take trigger shot sunday night, fingers crosesed.

Hi Sammee thats excellent news re follies lots of    

hello to everybody its nearly weekend yeahhhh!!


ally xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - So sorry          

Ally - Great news on follies.  Many   Yes Emily does love school and she has settled in really well.  I know what you mean about parties - Emily has been invited to about 10 since she started in September.

CLP - Hope AF doesn't mess you around this cycle.  

Sammee - Good news on your scan - hope scan went well today.  

W4M - Hello again.  Good luck  

Hello and   to everyone else.

Emily was very brave today - she had her swine flu jab and she didn't cry at all.  Hate taking her for injections.  We went straight to Tesco afterwards to get a toy. 

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

oh little emily you brave girl!  

Issy has had a letter and I don't know what to do? Has she been ok hun since the jab? its like being stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea with this one!

Feeling a bit crappy today! and the rage that I am experiencing was exact with tx last time, my poor mother and dh have had it in the neck today for the slightest thing!! I even blasted an oap off the rd for drivin too slow!! eeekk so naughty!

I'm going to a ball sat night and have a fab dress, am going to the salon to get hair nails done etc and have even gone the whole hog and splashed out on the st tropez kit! so looking forward to a night away and its all for charity - help the heroes!!

love to all

ally

p.s have another scan sun morning as still injecting!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally - It is a difficult decision whether or not to have the vaccine.  I took a little while to decide especially as Emily is nearly 5 (although I know that doesn't necessarily mean that she would not get complications if she got it at 5).  I decided in the end that I would feel worse if I had the opportunity to have the vaccine and didn't and then she got really sick.  Anyway good luck with making a decision - do what you feel is right.  She has been fine since the jab and has had no side effects (just slightly sore arm). Have fun on Sat and huge amounts of luck for scan on Sunday.        

Sue x


----------



## Popp1e

Hi to all,

Sorry been really rubbish, joined a week or so ago and have only just had chance to catch up again. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend?

Lee - so sorry about your nan. My grt aunt died just before chrimbo and even though it was expected was totally gutted. Sending you a big hug.   

Ally - Good luck for trigger shot on Sunday.   

Sammee - good news on follies. How did scan go? Are you all set for Monday?

Sue  - Emily sounds a little trooper. Re swine flu we are awaiting letter for DD to go and have hers and really don't know whether she should have it or not as she's so little. 

Stopped pill last night and await AF, been on the pill back to back for 3 months so awaiting a nasty one. Have baseline scan on Tuesday and freaking out incase AF doesn't arrive in time.

Popxx


----------



## Sammeee

hi all...

Sorry not been on much but an update on me.. Ive got 6 good size follies as of yesterday and several smaller ones that they didnt measure, also my 7th follie was 11mm yesterday.  EC booked for tuesday am so im hoping the other follies will catch up some. Taking last stimms and trigger shot tonight and cannot wait.! My tum is really aching like mad, and tender to touch, certainly was not like this ,my last 2 cycles so im     they find a few lurkers there and get a good set of eggies... well i can dream eh!!
Ive also got an endo cycst on my right ovary, nice eh, but they dont seem too bothered bout it, but i ache worst on my left side, feel quite lethargic and sicky....

Wow im moaning on arent i... sorry!!

Lee.....    ...... So sorry about your nan!!, life's very unfair and cruel, thinking of you ..  

CJ... Glad you had a fab Xmas... and hope your well XX..  

Ally... Looks like we are atthe same stage in out TX if ur also triggering tonight.... Good luck for your EC XX


Hi To everyone Else

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Lee so sorry your move didn't go well. Also for the loss of your Nan  .I really hope 2010 is a really good year for you Hun. 

Sammeee good news on your follies, hope all goes well and the grown nice and big and they even find a hidden egg or 2   I'll be looking out for your posts and have my fingerscrossed for you on Tuesday, lots of luck hunnie    

Hi Sue hope your well  

Ally, pop and anyone else going through tx hope everything is going ok and lots positive vibes coming your way    

Big hello to everyone else.  

Lots of boring ironing to do so better go , hope everyone has had a good wkend xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Well Its finally CD1!!!      

And you'll never guess, because of my last cycle being 80+ days my clinic wants me to have a 'normal' AF first!!    

So it looks like I'm planning an   baby     

With transfer in March!    

 everyone!

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just read back and am trying to keep up - life is just so busy at the moment, rarely get a chance to catch up with everyone.

Am still riding the roller coaster of home study but with a date in mind it is something to work towards.  Its very strange as Im OCD I plan everything meticulously down to the last detail, I even know what Im taking on my holiday in September!!  but with this I just dont want to plan anything, Im just taking everyday as it comes, I think Im in denial about it all - both dh and I have had so many things taken from us these last 2 years I dont think I can cope with another let down so am just guarding myself I think and will believe it all when it actually happens!! On another note I have to see my GP next week as have been suffering with awful periods over the last year or so which are getting increasingly worse each month with stomach cramps and backache and over the last 6 months or so   has been really really painful - I just hope its not anything serious    anyway, we shall see.....

CLP - congratulations on af!!!!!! lets hope its the start of good things!!

Lee - Im so sorry to hear of your nan hunny, am glad though that you got a chance to say goodbye.   you just let me know when you are ready and we'll have that meet up!!

Ally - hi hunny, hope everythings going ok with the injections!! I saw your photos on ** but not one of you!!!!!!!!!

Debs - hey lovely, hope Hannah has a wonderful birthday!!  Your cakes look fab - I need some tips!!

Sam - all the best for tomorrow hunny, hope all goes well!!

Pop - hope af turns up for you!!!!

Sue - hope you are ok lovely, I am taking Ruby for her swine flu jab on Wednesday, I ummed about it for a while and thought she should have it, would never forgive myself if she did contract it and was really poorly!! Hope it goes ok!

Strawbs - glad its all going well for you - not long now!

Kate - hope you are ok.

A big hello to everyone else - back at work today after a long weekend - my nephew was 2 on Saturday and had a pirate party - he was scared of the pirate clothes but Ruby loved dressing up and making everyone walk the plank - she has become a cheeky little madam recently though - refusing to speak to her dad and everytime he opens her mouth she says 'Whatever - talk to the hand' - no influences from me I can assure you!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls, DD is playing with a teaset she got for her birthday, she had a little party on Saturday and had a great time.


CLP, Yay, AF has arrived.

Cath, Sounds like you had a great weekend, your panel date is getting closer, hope you can get some answers from the Dr    

Ally, thats great, hope everything goes well with the injections, saw your ** pics of your hair but not actually of you.


----------



## Popp1e

Sammee - Well done on follies. How did the trigger shot go? Good luck with EC tomw let us know how you get on. I have severe endo so can completely sympathise with the pain.

CLP heres to the start of treatment although waiting for AF isn't fun.

Shoequeen - good luck at the docs.

Hello to everyone else.

Its 12.51 have baseline scan tomw am and still no AF!!! Weird to think I'm wishing it to come but in 4 weeks will be praying it won't come!!

Popxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi all...

Had EC today and got "4" eggies... the most ever for me so im pleased with that, also hubbys contribution was thebest ever aswell, we had chioce of not doing icsi, but because of the 4 eggs decided tyo stick with icsi. His sample was 147million and 75% motile up from 14mill last time and time before...!!!

Now we gotta     like mad that when we get the "call" tomorra its brill news... hope my eggies are good quality XX

Hows ev eryone else ??

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Well done Sammeee hunnie, that is fab news, so pleased for you. Best ever SA too well done DH   Will be    like mad for you that your get a great result tomorrow. Lots of luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Popp1e

Sammee well done to you both, will be hoping and praying for you and your eggs.   

I had baseline scan today and even though AF hasn't arrived my lining is thin enough to start the injections tonight, so just waiting for DH to come home (as cannot inject myself) and away we go.

Hi to everyone else. Popxx


----------



## Stokey

hi girls   

thought i'd pop on to say not good news    went for scan this morning and follies had collapsed    so disappointed don't know what happened.  Will try 1 more time in March but so fed up with it all today, if anyone asked me anything just burst into tears.

I hope everyone is well and are having better days,

speak soon and      to popple and sammee and anyone else going through tx we need some BFP's I think we're due some!

For now girls bye  

xxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Stokey honey so so sorry honey take care   

whippet x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Stokey -     

Popp1e - Welcome back onto the rollercoaster! and      hunny!

Sammee- Am     and sending      that tomorrows call is great news!!

 everyone else! 

This is going to be our year! this board will be covered in BFP's and new additions in no time!!     

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally - So, so sorry            

Sammee - Great news.  Hope you have good news tomorrow.

Pop - Good luck starting stims.

Sorry just a quick one will catch up properly with everyone tomorrow.

 to all.

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

Whooooo Hoooooo     

Just a quicki post...

All four of my eggies fertilised, im so happy and amazed EEEEEKK....       it is third time lucky for us!!

Gotta await a progress report tomorra        and then ET is planned for Friday!!..

Come on


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - omg its not fair, Im so sorry hunny - sending you a huge cyber   Im sure you've done the whole why, why, why thing (I do that too) but lets hope its all about the timing - you know how into fate I am - you must be to, naming your company Serendipity, I truly believe it is for a reason and Im sure March will be perfect - get yourself geared up for then hun xxxx

Sam - congratulations, hope it all goes well for you and good luck for Friday.

CLP and Sue - hello lovelies.

Pop - hope the injection went ok.

As for me, just waiting to take dd for her jabs, she refused to have them, telling me she'd rather have swine flu - cheeky little thing!!  Had my SW here this morning, all going ok, have changed our mind on the type of child etc. and are broadening our minds to multicultural children too, its all about the right child for us, not the sex or colour of skin so we shall see......

xx


----------



## CJ

Ally I'm so sorry to read your news  

Sammeee well done hunnie, still crossing my fingers for you xx


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, fab news.....lets hope you kick off the BFP's.

Good luck to everyone else too

CJ, hope all is good hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Just a quick one as I'm keeping v busy with work 

Stokey Sorry to here about this cycle    for March 

Sam     

I hope everyone is ok and I'll catch up soon xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Hope you are OK - good luck for your doctors appointment - hope it is nothing.   Glad things going OK with adoption. Hope you managed to get Ruby to have her jab.

Ally - Hope you are as OK as you can be.  Massive  

Sammeee - Great news. Many   for Friday.

Sarah - Not long to go now - hope everything is OK. 

Tanya - Hi - don't work too hard.

CJ - Hope you and your LOs are OK.

Whippet - Hope everything going OK for you.

Pop - Hope injections going OK.  Personally I always prefer to do them myself - don't trust my DH near me with a needle  

Debs - Hope DD had a lovely day. Belated    

CLP - Sorry you have had to wait again.   Good luck for March  

Hello and love to everyone else.

I have extra time to myself today Emily is going to tea at her friend's house after school so I am not even picking her up from school  That will seem weird.

Sue x


----------



## Popp1e

Hi to everyone,

Sammee - big congratulations on little embies, here's hoping for ET    

Stokey - so so sorry hun, sending you a big hug    

Shoe Queen - adoption is a wonderful thing. How did you get on with at the docs?

Injections going ok, although DH did fumble on one last night and it hurt    Can't complain as he is usually very good and I couldn't do it myself. AF arrived this morning so ovaries feel like they are taking a double battering but am relieved as was worrying something wasn't working.

Popxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally, Im so sorry        

Cath, Thats an amazing way to look at your future children    

Sue, Enjoy your free time today  

Samee, Thats fab.


DD had a fab birthday, thanks for the birthday wishes for her, hope you all are well.


x Debs x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone... ..

deffo down for transfer in the morning ( 9am) so very early start for us, will have to leave home at 6.45am... I'l be that tired the sedations will work in seconds..lol    ..
embryologist called with update earlier and im a little sad ... 3 have divided already but graded 2 and my 4th has only just started to dived (come on... catch up )  Was really hoping to get a couple of frosties then this wouldnt technically be our last go, that isnt looking likely now  ...feeling quite deflated actually... need to get some PMA....

Pops... I think ur dead brave letting DH do ur jabs, i wouldnt dare let mine near me with a needle lol... im too much of a control freak, he would not have done the injecting to standard, i need to be in control, i cant even stand being a passenger when he is driving.. bonkers eh!!...

Stokey....   

Rah... gosh time flies eh... cant beleive how far along you are now!!.... Bet ur getting excited (or apprehensive)... XXX

Shoe queen...  You and my friend who's adopting are at the same stage... or would have been only she is put back to june now to go before panel as a few of the appts to do worksheets with the SW were canceled ( by SW) so she is feeling really miffed.... I dont blame her... its a long ardoous process, as you well no..... but it will be worth it in thre end.... XX

Hi to everyone else.....

Luv SAm xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sammeee , don't be too down hunny I'm sure the little one will catch up, they can do wonderful things over night. I remember one of my frosties only just divided about an hr before they put it back and that turned into one of my twins so don't lose heart yet some are just slow started  
I really hope all has gone well and you have 2 little embies on board, I'm sure they will love their new home and never want to leave   Thinking of you  

Sarah lovely to heard from you , hows the bump? Are you nearly sorted or do you still have lots to get? Hope your pg is going well Hun x

Sue my boys are fine thanks, they have book week this week so I have been busy making a Noddy outfit. They never tell you when they start school that you are required to been this creative , I've made 2 lots of cakes, darlek cookies, Alien outfits, Noddy outfit, spaceships, chocolates, and they have only just finish their first term   Hope your DD is enjoying school? Hope DD enjoyed tea at her friends. x

Pops I'm with sammeee I wouldn't let my dh near me with a needle, I like to take my time so it hurts less and I know dh would jab it in quickly. Glad af has arrive for you, it is a worry when things don't happen when you hoped they would. Good luck with the rest of you cycle, hope it goes smoothly from now on.

Big hello to everyone.

CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi, im back and had ET.... but alls not at all hopefull  ... 
2 embryos had thrown in the towel completely .... the other 2 ... Well the embryologist said they like them to be at 6/8 cells for this stage.... mine are 3 cells and 5 cells, grade 3 and grade 3/4 (4 is worst ) and not to get my hopes up.... in fact i was about to say why bother puting them back then when the other embryo guy said but alls not lost, and who knows how they develop in their natural environment...  Do I feel sh*te... Hell yeh, and quite upset at the way the lady embryologist put my hopes in the trash, I feel she could have at least watered it down a little..
Anyway i asked why this had happened, going from 4 fertilised and at least 2 embryo's graded 1/2 yesterday and basically they dont know..
Not very helpfull  eh!
Ive to carry on the cyclogest and clexane, thought i really dont see the point, might aswell go buy a bottle of wine (only i know that will make me feel worse)...
Hubby is completely gutted.... I certainly will not be doing this ivf again!... Just dont understand how it can all go so wrong, we have our 2 1/2yo, conceived no probs au natrel, to 3 failed ivfs... 

Sorry im going on now... just cheesed off!!


Hope everyone else is having a better day  than me... XX


----------



## CJ

Oh Sammeee I'm so sorry it wasn't better news. The 5 cell sounds positive to me but I don't really understand gradings. I know you must feel so down hearten when things started off so well. I'll still have everything crossed for you. I tried to do a search for you on here about success with 5cells but the things not working, or at least I cant get it to search anything for me. I don't know what to say hunnie but I'm still hoping for you      CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sammeee - I can understand why you must be feeling that way.  I would too.  Sometimes beautiful babies are made from not such beautiful embryos.  Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## marsy

Hi Sammeee

I had to post and say that my beautiful baby boy was made from a 2 or 3 cell. I also thought that it was unlikely to work when my embies had not divided enough but he is here -now a very lively 2 year old!!!!!!

so try and stay positive and take care of the 3 of you.

Alex
X


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, it sucks when things don't go as expected. Maybe you're right to be cautious, but I sincerely hope that you are taken by surprise with a BFP. We didn't go ahead with transfer on our frozen cycle as 2 died and the one left was losing cells. The embriologist was honest and said that she only knew of one case ever where this resulted in pg. One of my dear friends has had 3 text book fantastic cycles all resulting in negatives. My clinic no longer grade on the basis that there is little science that supports the theory that 8 cells is better than 5 etc. Who knows what those little guys will do now they are in

I empathise with you not wanting to go again, I certainly felt that way this time. Lets hope that your outcome is the same as mine then you never have to entertain it.

Hoping the 2 weeks fly by.....stay off the wine but I can recommend a family size bar of whole nut  

Rah xxx


----------



## Popp1e

Sammee

Please don't lose heart hun but I totally understand its hard not too. Our 1st ivf cycle was classed as a perfect cycle by the clinic, we had two grade 1 embies put back and it failed. We then went on to have FET with 2 of the best of our frozen ones which were much lower grades and one of those little stars resulted in our gorgeous little girl. I really am hoping for you     

Freaking out a little today, last night we went out to a friends, took the drugs with us however when we got home I completely forgot to put the suprecur back in the fridge (it was out for 8 hours) will it be ok?

Popxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone...
Rah,Marsy, CJ, Pop and saphire... thankyou so much for your encouraging words, i have no hope of this cycle working, it was the embryologists face as she said it that really gave it away. Its the fact that before my hydros and losing my right tube, We got pg naturally as easy as blinking.... now the ivf clinics had 9 of mine eggs and hubbys sperms and not a thing.. its that thats really getting to me more than anything, though i can honestly say i wont go down the ivf route again... its just too unpredictable, your life (and your embies) are in other peoples hands, all the drugs, the whole process, for me i have had enough now!!..  Dont get me wrong, i think its a  wonderful thing, I look at my good friends son every week and see that ivf does work, and has for so many people, i just cant understand why not me.... maybe our LO is not meant to have a sibling, but im still extremely lucky to have my little one, that is something i will never lose sight of, and more so having gone through all this!

Popps.... I had to inject suprecur (buserelin) every day and was told it didnt need keeping in the fridge so i didnt put it in the fridge once... plus the whole bottle lasted me 12 days worth of jabs... if your in doubt though i would call the clinic!!.. XX

Rah... Im tempted to have a glass, but wont do!!... but i will deffo be having a super choc out later lol ... X

CJ... Im off to order my internet cheapies in a sec... lol, may aswell test everyday and at least watch the trigger leave, and who knows, though if i did see a bfp i doubt i would beleive it.. lol hows ur ttc nat going??.. Are you going to cycle again this year??


Hi to everyone else

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a really a quick one from me - have friends coming over tonight so am currently chained to the kitchen (R is at Grannies tonight)!

Sam -    dont lose heart hunny, and please dont go drinking any wine!!!! I know its tough and will be for the next 2 weeks but you must keep the faith, mother nature is a funny old thing and unfortunately we can only do so much, the rest is down to nature.  Think positive thoughts and try not to start thinking too far ahead until you know the result!!! I can totally relate to how you are feeling - we had two perfect blasts on my last cycle but nature decided they weren't meant to be - please try and be strong xx

Lots of love to everyone else - will catch up soon 


xxx


----------



## CJ

Sammeee I know it must be so hard after seeing the embryologist face, remember my fet I thought why the hell did they bother but secretly I still had hope. Your embies might not be perfect but I've never had a positive on a great cycle, my first go they were top notch couldn't be better but had a neg. I know its not the same as I had an fet but my twins were 5cell and 7 cell on 3 day transfer, and the 5cell was a 4 cell 24 hrs after defrosting, it didn't divide to 5 cells until an hr before transfer ( think I mention that on my post to you) and they were fragmented and not that good at all in terms of grades (can't remember what they were) We really just went through that cycle so we could start a fresh, I was shock beyond belief that it worked, nevermind twins (so were the Dr's). Just thought I'd mention this to show no so good embies can work hunnie esp when you least except it will    CJ xx


----------



## Stokey

Sammee -      and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, don't under estimate mother nature and what she can do. lots of love hun and


----------



## sg

Hi,
Can i join you? I started injecting yesterday, must say it feels really strange to be doing this again especially with a toddler around!!!

Sammee - just read your post, please keep positive   in my last cycle i had a 3 and 4 cell embryo put back on day 3 and was told there was a reduced chance but it resulted in ds. everything crossed for you too.

sg


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been quiet for a while.  My Nan's funeral was last Tues - all went ok.  I am ok.  But most days we are busy trying to sort the house and we've had quite a few visitors  .  I am 36 next week - so my mum has arranged a birthday / welcome home / house warming party ... at my house on Sunday.  She's a bit of a social animal - so I have no choice!!    

New Year resolution - I must lose weight!  I have become a right porker!  I blame the steriods during the last cycle!  

I've asked my new GP to refer to the m/c clinic - no indication of when I might be seen.  DH is unemployed at the moment, so we can't afford another cycle of IVF yet anyway.  And like Sammeee - I'm not sure if I want to go there again anyway.  I felt like I was on a conveyor belt!  And maybe if they had taken the m/cs a bit more seriously - I might not have lost my IVF baby.      

Sam has just come up the stairs talking about us having another baby ... again.  He keeps asking ...     He's said 'if we don't have one - I will be sad' ... OMG - it breaks my heart.   

Sammeee - What an emotional roller coaster honey!  I am so sorry that you feel so deflated.     However I agree with everyone when they say that you just never know.  I was frustrated when they disposed of my lower grade embies ... because I had read so many stories about women getting a BFP and their embies were not highly rated.  I'll keep everything crossed for you.    

Stokey -     I'm so sorry.

Cath - Sam is going for his swine flu jab in Sketty Park on Wed.  Got a letter saying my GP doesn't do it and the nearest was Sketty but no info on there about the sessions.  Right bloody faff trying to find out the info!  Hope you are well.  How old is Ruby?  

Right - my hands hurt now ... 

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

As both our boys have already had   flu & Tamiflu already we have decided to decline the H1N1 jab! 

SG- Welcome  

Leppyloo- Hope you get some answers! Sorry to hear about your Nan!  

 to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya Everyone... 

Feeling a little better today, had a bit of retail therapy ( though its not the same is it! )... Im trying to have a little hope but its so difficult. I dont really no where to go from here, and even though i said never again to IVF, I just dont feel like i can give up. We had the best cycle this time in terms of eggs collected/ fertilisation rate and even hubbys swimmers. He feels we should'nt have done ICSI and left that part at least up 2 nature as his 147million 75% mootile was the best ever... He's read that icsi could he egg and shouldnt be used if ivf is the better option... we just cant get why 4 fertilised and dividing eggs doing well one minute then 2 gave up, the 3rd and 4th got slow, maybe we will never no.
I now we are extremely lucky to have outr LO, I just dont feel my family is complete yet. 

Thankyou all for your stories of hope, and it has really helped, though im still not expecting any miracles...lol 

Lee... Ah, heres me feeling all glum and you are really having a rough old time... i no u prob dont feel like it but a party will probably be just what u need, it wont make things better ut it will take your mind off all the poo at least for a while... hope you have a fab birthday XX

CJ... wow, I didnt realise your twins were fromlow grade frosties... thats really given me a bit of hope x


SG... Aghain, wow, a 3 and 4 cell on day 3, thats fantastic... maybe the embryologists shourld button it if the embies are less than perfect.... after all it just proves they really dont know which ones will or wont take... Good Luck with your TX... X

Stokey, Rah, Shoequeen, Pop, Saphire, Marsy and anyone ive missed.... Hope your all well XXX


Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammeee - Glad you are feeling a bit better. Sending more  

CLP - My friend is pretty sure that her DD had swine flu but they told her to still have the vaccine because they don't test to confirm.  Sounds a bit strange possible unnecessary vaccination.

Lee -   How heartbreaking - it is so sad when they ask those questions.  Hope you get an appointment soon at the m/c clinic and that they are able to give you some answers.      Have a nice birthday and party.

Welcome SG - Good luck  

Ally - Hope you are OK.  

Cath - Hope you had a nice evening with your friend.

CJ - Sounds like you have been busy being creative for school projects.    I have only had to make cakes so far. Yes my DD loves school.

Hello to Debs, Karin, Sarah, Pop, Tanya, Jacks and anyone else.

Been busy organising a birthday party for Emily.  Have decided to invite all of her class but she is going to have a shared party with her friend who is just two days younger than her - although he is in a different class - so even more children. She had a lot of fun this morning handing out her invitations.

Sue x


----------



## sg

Hi,

Sammeee- Good to hear you are feeling a bit better. Sending lots of   to you.

Lee - have a lovely birthday party. Fingers crossed that you get an appointment soon.

Sapphire - Hope Emily has a great party.

I havent heard about my son having his swine flu injection yet. Dont think my GP is on the ball with this. 

Sg


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Sg - welcome to our world, look forward to chatting with you.

Lee - you poor thing, so sorry to hear about your nan.  Hope your party is just what you need to cheer you up!  Its awful when our babies keep asking for brothers and sisters - I totally relate to your pain, Ruby keeps asking me all the time and whilst I guess we are that little bit closer to another one, its not the same trying to explain that her brother or sister wont be coming out of my tummy!!! Ruby was 4 in December and the jab went ok - she was very brave - no  .  My dad lives in Sketty Park, right opposite the club - you'll have to give him a wave when you go past!! 

Sam - glad you are feeling a bit brighter - I always said no more IVF after every cycle but the need for a bigger family kept driving me on however after the last one that really was it and by then it wasnt even about the money, dh came into a lot of money through inheritance and which would have paid for a few cycles but by that stage it was the emotional pain we couldnt deal with and we realised there were plenty of babies/children out there who needed a home - hence adoption!! anyway, you shouldnt even be thinking about whats ahead until the end of the two weeks - got everything crossed for you!!

Sue - hope you are doing ok - what themed party is Emily having??

Ally - how are you hunny?

CLP - hope you are ok

Huge hello to everyone else!!

No news from me, had a fab weekend, lots of laughter and gin!!! went to watch dh training on Sunday - he does Ju Jitsu and am trying to organise a blind date for his instructor (who is hot!!) and my sister to get together!!! I'll keep you posted.......

xx


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls,

Hope I can join you all, we will be starting our 3rd ICSI treatment in March. We were so lucky to be blessed with my little man on our 2nd attempt (dreams can come true!) and we would love to have a sibling for him to complete our little family! 

Look forward to getting to know you all!

Chloe x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Another glum post from me I'm afraid ... I feel terrible today.  I have had typical PG signs for about 10 days.  Didn't want to say on here because I knew it was probably my body being cruel.  Was going to test tomorrow if no AF - but she has arrived today ... with a vengeance!    I don't know whether it is another early m/c or just AF - because I didn't test.    It's been a long time since I cried when AF arrived ... but I did this morning.    I cried for all the pressure from the last 6 weeks ... for all the sadness last year with the m/cs ... for Sam - who desperately wants a brother or sister ... for the unfairness of it all    .  I just don't know where to go from here.  I want this to be over.  I want to get on with my life and enjoy my time with Sam.  I am tempted to go back on the pill to control / stop AF so that I know there is no chance I can be PG and it doesn't mess with my head every month ... and also so that I feel better (my Endometriosis is playing up again).  But then I think ... I'm not getting any younger and it is now or never. Basically I am saying that I can't seem to take the steps to accept 'never' ... does that make sense?  But I can't bear the thought of wasting another year on something that might never happen.     

Thanks for all your kind messages and I hope you all have a good weekend.  Sammeee ... Got everything crossed for you    

Sorry for the self obsessed post - I just can't think straight today

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Lee        Get some quality family time in this weekend, you need it hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Chloe - welcome x

Lee -     I think we can all relate to how you are feeling right now, Im sure most of us have been there at some stage so dont worry about venting on here - we understand    I can relate to your body playing tricks on you, it seems ever since my m/c every month I get awful pg symptoms, sore boobs, feeling sick, extreme tiredness, late af and then bang - she shows up, I never used to get af like these (hence my reason for a visit to my doc!!).  I also agree with the age thing and the age gap between children, I also wonder if I will ever get over the resentment and bitterness infertility has left me with - even if we are lucky enough to have another child, the feelings may not be strong but will always be with us - what if, what if, I seem to live my life like that, anyway....if you want to pm me - Im here to listen x

Its my MIL birthday today so she is coming over this weekend and we are looking forward to going to the pub to watch the rugby tomorrow - R is an avid supporter!! I just go for the atmosphere and gin!! Hope everyone has a nice weekend 

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Huge   We are always here if you need to vent.

Welcome Chloe - good luck  

Cath - Hope you have a nice time tomorrow.  Emily is having a magic show for her birthday - we were going to theme it but since the friend she is sharing it with is a boy it just seemed too difficult to please them both that way.

Sammeee -      

Sarah - Hope you are OK. 

Hello and   everyone else.

Proud mummy moment today - my lovely little girl got a headteacher award at school today for her handwriting.  

Have a lovely weekend.

Sue x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies 
I'm here and still reading but I have no time to post as Jess has been ill with one thing or another for a month now and starting back at work.    to all that need it and   to those who don't


----------



## CJ

Hi Sammeee, how are you doing hunnie? Been wondering how your getting on. Sending you lot of      and a big   xxx


----------



## sg

Hi, 

Lee - sending a big   our bodies can be so mean to us at times.

Hi Chloe - sending lots of   for march

Sapphire - a magic show sounds great, hope Emily has fun. 

Things are going ok with my injections, on day 9 now and only managed to get 1 bruise this time, last time i was covered. 

SG


----------



## Sammeee

..... Its deffinately a BFN for me, plus AF has put in an appearance!!....  ...

Dont really know where to go from here or what to do!!!... Cant face more TX but cant face the fact we may never give out LO a sibling!!.. 
Been reading up on DHEA for egg quality, might give this a try and try to concieve au natrel for a while.
I wasn't going to bother with the review at the clinic, but now think i may do just to see what they do offer in terms of advise and also i want to know why 4 good eggs all fertilised then degenerated..

I do think "IF" i was to give it a finala shot i would deffo try a different clinic... 

Anyway... hope everyone else is having a better day than I...

Luv Sammee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sammeee - So sorry


----------



## Stokey

sammee - just wanted to send u some love and    so sorry hun x


----------



## CJ

Oh Sammeee so sorry Hun   I'd def go for the review and ask the questions, they maybe able to shed some light on this cycle or offer suggestions for what you can try in the future if you do try again. I know you didn't think this cycle would work but deep down we all have hope so it's still heart breaking, big hugs Hun, look after yourself    
I don't know what DHEA is but if your ttc naturally for a bit then I'll be sending you lots of     were still going down that ttc naturally path for now, money and the thought of more tx are sticking points for now. xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sammee - you poor thing    hope you are doing ok lovely x


----------



## Sammeee

Ah thanks for all the love and   everyone....  Im still gutted ans is DH but then i look at my Lo and realise just how very blessed we actually are.. 
Going to take a bit of me time b4 making any decisions about further tx etc... though my main feeling is still to turn my back on it all and hope and pray for a natural miracle...

Lee... Hope your okay hun xx

CJ... hope we give this board some natrel bfps this year xx

Shoeqeen.. Stokey.. Saphire and everyone else..... HI!! ..

Love 
Sammeee X


----------



## sg

Sammeee - sending you lots of   Having time to think sounds like a good way forward.
take care
love Sg


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, I know you were half expecting this but it really doesn't make it any easier does it. Give yourself some time, although I know most of us like to have a plan    Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo    AF has arrived early for once!  She musta known   , we always said we would start TTC#3 around the boys 1st birthday, LOL    she couldn't have been any closer if she tried!!!  

So I will be phoning our clinic first thing monday to arrange first scan!  Everything will be good to start!!!

A very very excited CLP


----------



## Stokey

CLP - 

Hope the twins have had a lovely day and good news about A/F isn't it funny how things turn out. My A/F is on her way too so when my next one starts I can do my last and final
round! Fingers crossed for us all

love ally xxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo first scan for FET at 2.30pm! Soooooooooooooooooo excited    

 to all the lovely FF's, back later for more detailed post!

CLP  

Hang on did I just say I was excited about the good old dildo cam  

Thanks Stokey (Eeyore is my fave)!


----------



## sg

Hi,


cutelittlepumpkin - hope the scan goes well. sending lots of   your way.

My AF arrived on thursday so I've got my first scan tomorrow.

Sg


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind messages ... 

Sammeee -    I am so sorry hun.  How are you feeling today?

Cath - I hope you don't mind me asking - but what did the doc say?  This has also started since my last m/c.  Although I do find that my Endo gradually gets worse over time - and then I have a laparoscopy to sort it out again.

CLP & SG - good luck with your scans!  

Sue - hope the party went well.    I wish Sam would sit down and practice writing.  He is a typical boy!  Not interested in writing or drawing at all!  Loves role play and running and wrestling ... his teacher said that even at age 5 - girls and boys play is so stereotypical.    The girls sit and concentrate - read and write etc ... the boys play with trucks, run around the yard and work on the computers.

I'd like to say that I feel much better ... I do some days ... but on other days I feel low again.  Not just about fertility ... also work issues ... I feel I am lost at sea at the moment ...

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

Me again ...

I can't really move forward until I have seen the m/c consultant ... but for some reason the referral process is rather complicated here and the waiting lists appear to be long.  I might have to wait 18 weeks to be seen!  I saw a consultant within 3 weeks when I lived in Cheshire!  I'm going to ring them again now ... 

xx


----------



## buster24

clp dropped you a wee message, hope all went well today, and we all know you are secretly addicted to the good old dildo cam hehe
am so excited for yous both
buster


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls,

CLP - hope scan for FET went well  

sammee - sorry to read your tx hadn't worked this time  

SG - thanks for the good luck, pleased to hear your injections are going well! i'm quite skinny so end up with bruised thighs!  

Sue  - aww how sweet your little girl got an award!  

sorry to those i missed - hope you are all well  

AF showed up 4 days early, called ACU and they have changed all my dates which has brought EC forward by 2 weeks! Yippee means less waiting    dates now are:

DR - 13 feb
Stimm - 1 march
EC - 15 march

Joe's 1st birthday party on friday was a huge success! can't belive his is now 1, not a baby anymore  

love clo xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

SG-   for tomorrows scan!

Leppyloo-   for a   ff'r!

Piggy-  for the  turing up early!!    And   little Joe, just noticed he is two days older than my twins!   

Buster- Oooo, yeah just love it!    

Anyway scan went well today (apart from an nurse who thought she'd have a go at being a part time sonographer!   and was a bit rough and couldn't find one of my ovaries     and had to get someone else to rescan me! I hope they don't think they are charging me twice!! LOL  

So I start HRT tomorrow and then lining scan on the 23rd! With ET hopefully around the 2nd!!    


 and  to all!


CLP


----------



## sg

Hi All,

Had my scan yesterday. Not a good as I'd hoped for. They found a small cyst (never had them before) just hope it doesnt affect things. Also the suprecur has worked a bit too well and nothing happening in the ovaries just hope now that they've lowered my dose and I've started stimming that things improve by next week.

CLP - glad your scan went well. Goddl uck with the next stage.

piggy - wow AF turning up early!!! Hope the rest of your tx goes as well  

Sg


----------



## Piggy25

CLP - how funny our boys are only 2 days apart! some of my friends think i'm crazy for trying for another one now that Joe has turned 1, but  you really have got your hands full with 2! I figure that Joe will nearly be 2 if this TX works which is a lovely age gap, are you going to do anything different after ET now that you have the twins i.e. lifting etc?  wishing you lots of luck for your EC/ET! fingers crossed for you!

SG - sorry to hear you have a cyst hopefully it won't affect anything. good luck with the stimming! 

love clo xxx


----------



## whippet

Sorry not been around much ladies been hectic trying to get hubby organised for his visit to Oz on monday coming. Going to miss him even thogh he doing it as a whistle stop tour and will be back in 8 days we only ever apart if he night shift   Probably wouldnt be as bad if hormones weren't all over the place. My sensible head tells me he needs to go to ensure this is the right decision for us for later this year just wish I could go too but would never manage the flight and would not put Margaret through the long haul at this time. Anyway will prob be on here a lot more next week so hope to catch with you all then.

CLP good luck with the HRT wont be long till FET   

Piggy your not mad honey you are doing what you feel is right at the right time for you. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Sg sorry to hear about the cyst hope next weeks scan brings you good news.

Leppy how are you doing honey sending you a cyber   cause you sound like you really need it. How did you get on phoning re your appointment?

Samee how are you doing honey, so wished things were different for you?   

Buster how are you and the twins getting on?

whippet x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Piggy-I'm a nurse on a heavy fast paced medical ward! I had ET at 10am and then had to go to work and do a 11hr night shift at 9pm! I was lifting old ladies on & off the toilet all night! So am defiantly not a believer in rest making any difference! If I'm tired I might throw a sicky   LOL (No EC this time as doing FET)

Will be doing everything as normally as bloated (cyclogest) belly allows! 

SG- Sorry to hear about the cyst   its only a glitch and the cycle goes well!  

Hiya Whippet  I know you from 3rd tri I think?!  

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much - very busy with half term.

CLP - Belated   to your boys.  Hope they had a lovely day. Good luck for tx.      

Piggy - Belated  for your little one too. Good news on AF turning up early and you not having to wait so long.  Good luck  

Whippet - Hope everything goes OK for DH trip and that you are OK.  

SG - Sorry to hear about your cyst.  Hope everything is OK.  

Lee - Huge   - hope you managed to sort something sooner.

Sammeee - Hope you are OK.      

Hello and   to everyone else.

It is Emily's birthday party for her school friends tomorrow and I have driven myself nuts sorting things out for it this week and am worried that I have forgotton something.  Sure it will be fine but I am beginning to look forward to when it is over now.  Busy weekend - will be taking her out for a special treat on Saturday - not sure what yet.  Then Sunday (which is her actual birthday) we are having a family party at home and I am not sure how I am going to fit everyone in!!  Anyway I can't believe that my little baby is going to be 5   - it has gone so fast.

Sue x


----------



## whippet

CLP yip you are right we were both pregnant at the same time last year  

Saphire hope the party goes well.

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok, have been quite hectic lately so apologies for not keeping up with everyone...... 

Life seems to be going at an alarming rate lately and struggling to keep up with work, home, school, activities, socialising - its like one big rollercoaster!! To top it all off MIL suffered a mini stroke last week so have been running around making sure she is comfortable - not easy when she lives 60 miles away!!! anyway...Im still here, still reading - no news from me on the adoption front now until April when hopefully we will be approved and all systems go..........

Huge hello to everyone - Sue hope emily enjoys her party - I know I cant believe my little angel is 5 this year too 

xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and happy.  I'm feeling a little better I think.  We had a good weekend - went for a long walk on Cefyn Bryn (Cath will know where this is) and swimming on Sunday morning and then over to my mum's for lunch afterwards.  It was nice to have some fun ... and it has lifted my spirits.    

Whippet / Sue - thanks for your messages.  I didn't get any further with the appointment!  I phoned them for the 3rd time and was told my appointment hasn't been graded yet!  And it is likely to be the end of April before I am seen!  So I am going back to my GP this week to see if an urgent request can be sent.  The problem is that I have moved area - so I am basically starting again.  

Sue - hope Emily's party went well?  I was worried about Sam's in Jan because we had only just moved and didn't know any children here.  But then all his cousins came and they had a whale of a time.

Cath - so sorry to hear about your MIL.   Hope life calms down a bit for you.

Take Care everyone 

Lee xx


----------



## whippet

well ladies dh left at 3pm from home not even in London yet and I have cried all day, what a basket case I am. I actually have a sore throat from trying to hold back the tears and as I trype this I am in tears again. God I hope this settles a bit. Sorry for the me post guys  

whippet x


----------



## sg

Hi,

thanks for all the positive messages about the cyst. Had another scan yesterday and things not looking too good. I have 2 follicles at 9mm and another couple of tiny ones so they've increased my meds and i have another scan on friday when they'll tell me if i can go on. Felt very low yesterday but feeling better today.

whippet - sending lots of   

lee - glad you're feeling better

Sue - hope Emily had a good party

Cath - sorry to hear about your MIL. take care

Sg


----------



## leppyloo

Whippet - hope you are feeling a bit better today . I think it's lovely that you are going to miss DH so much ...    

SG - Sorry things are not looking so good.  Hope things improve on Friday    

Lee xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

SG- Sorry your scan was not good news? 

Whippet-   babe

As for me apparently my lining is verging on being too good    it is already 14mm and they like it between 9-16mm for ET, but want me to be on the HRT for at least 10 days and have only had 7 days worth so far and apparently if it goes over 16mm, it could start to break down before ET can happen! but despite this I still have to continue HRT at the same dose??   until scan on friday! Am    its not all over by then!!  

^faiydust^ &   too all! 

CLP


----------



## whippet

clp my lining was always 18-20 at last scan before ec and my clinic said lovely thick nest for embryo to settle into and they were right  

Still a weepy wreck dh just sent a text thats him in sydney only a 2 hour connection to do now and oh yes 1 of his 2 bags never left London!

whippet x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

whippet - sorry to hear you have been so weepy - must be so awful with dh away, Im sure he will be home before you know it 

CLP - how confusing eh?? My lining was always think If I remember rightly so I dont think it should be too much of a problem - hoping Friday's scan goes ok for you!

Sg -   this rollercoaster truly is awful isnt it? one minute we are up, then down - keeping everything crossed that Friday also goes okay for you  

Lee - hi hun, so glad you are feeling a bit better - your walk sounded lovely - I love that area too!  Which docs are you now registered with??

As for me I went to see Diane Lazarus on Sunday (famous medium) for those of you that know me, you know I am addicted to seeing psychics and evey one I have seen over the last 2 years has told me I was having a baby boy - anyway, the show was really good and she was amazing for everyone and I wasnt really expecting anything from her, however, as she had just said goodnight and was walking off the stage she turned to me and said she had a connection over here and that my grandmother was around me (she even said her name!) then she said you are desperate for a baby and your baby boy is coming this year - spooky!!! could very well mean the adoption but she kept saying biological child which would be even more scary as we are so close to the end with adoption!! Anyway, just picked R up from school and off to Mumbles to take her for ice cream!!

Love to all xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok.  

CLP - how did your scan go?

SG - how is everything going? 

Cath - wow wow and wow about Diane Lazarus!    I'll send you a PM about my latest experience with a lady that can talk to our angels.  I am with Killay surgery.

I went to see a GP this morning and it was basically a waste of time - i.e. her hands are tied ... rather than she was rubbish.  She can't prescribe Clomid.  I have to wait to see the specialists - who are taking ages to give me an appointment.  She can't try and push the appointment through.  So it looks like it will be the end of April before I am seen.  Also my recent horrible symptoms (e.g. really sore boobs) ... she can't help me because it mean taking the contraceptive pill.  

However I am ok.  I think I might finally be at the point, where I am ready to just move on.  If I can't have another baby, then so be it.  Not sure how long this will last.  

Have a fab weekend!

Lee xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lee -    have also sent you a PM! Unfortunately, the waiting lists down here take ages...... I think Ill have to wait a good few months before seeing a specialist, unless I go private and to be honest Ive spent thousands on private fertility care that Id rather just wait......

x


----------



## sg

Hi,

well today has really been a rollercoaster for me. I had another scan which showed 2 follicles at 14mm and 9mm. it looked like they would abandon this cycle but suggested i had a blood test to see whether eggs were likely or not. Anyway it seems they are likely so i've got another scan on Monday. All very confusing, I think beign in limbo is the hardest thing.

Sorry for a me post.

Sg


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Official 'Me Post Warning'

Just dropped in to say all has settled down, lining is fab I'm now on the old  bullets and ET is  TOMORROW!! I'm officially more scared than before I had children?! Told you I was  

Anyway    to all

CLP 

PS- here is my FET diary for anyone who wants to read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229350.msg3621868#msg3621868


----------



## whippet

CLP just want to wish you all the very best for ET tomorrow, not long till you will be PUPO. How many are you defrosting and when do you get to hear about them?   

SG hope your scan and bloods go ok honey?  

Well I ordered packing boxes yesterday and they get delivered today sometime. We need to try and clear some space before we can even think about putting our house on the market, ebay, car boot and charity shops are going to be busy. Also ordered some stuff for new baby nothing much just some new towels and blankets and stuff have washed all the neautral cloured stuff of Margarets and are in a drawer awaiting, bit previous I know just felt I needed to be organised.


Thanks for all the support over the last week dh gets back tonight and I cant wait. That has been the longest 8 days ever. 

whippet x


----------



## sg

Hi,

Thanks for the   messages. My cycle was cancelled on Monday as i only had 1 follicle left. Had to do trigger injection and told to try naturally but dont hold much hope for that. Hoping to try again on short protocol ASAP. Feeling ok about it as really had enough of this tx rather stop and get a refund to enable us to have another go.

Whippet - have fun with dh now he's back

CLP - sending you lots of   for those embryos. good luck

Sg


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been around lately was really quite rough last week.

SG - So sorry that your cycle has been cancelled.       Good luck for next cycle  

Whippet - Hope you had a lovely night with DH back.

CLP - Hope ET has gone well - sticky vibes.      

Cath - Hope you are OK.  Nice to see another positive psychic experience.    

Lee - Sorry that you GP wasn't able to help.    

Hello and   to everyone.

Not much happening with me at the moment.  Emily had a lovely birthday and really enjoyed her parties.  She has a friend coming over after school today so I have two to entertain.

Sue x


----------



## donn1

hi all


wanted to say hello to all and sticky vibes to those who need them and big hugs to all others
i am about too start the sp on sat for our 3rd child and fingers crossed all goes well though am now 41yrs old but hey u got too try as they say

hope all are well

lindsay


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Evening Ladies  

Well I had ET yesterday! All went well and am now PUPO       with 2X7 cell embies one a grade 1 and the other grade 2!!  

Well have started symptom spotting and think this will be a very long 2WW!  

SG -   It only takes one! So get moving with the      

CLP


----------



## donn1

hi all


clp sticky vibes and loads of fairy dust too you x

hi too all others

donn1


----------



## sg

Hi All,

CLP - sending you lots of   to help those little ones stick. 

Have a good weekend everyone
Sg


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

SG - so sorry hun ... hope you get some luck soon   

CLP -      How you feeling this week?

Hi to everyone else not going through TX.  Good luck to all those who are! 

Short msg sorry ... very busy this week and tired ... but feeling better than I have done in a long time!

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I feel sick, (o)(o) huge, lots of twinges, I think I'm pg! PMA      !

CLP


----------



## whippet

CLP - PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA              

whippet x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

OMG, I was right!! brought ourselves a Clear blue digital as a   pressie to each other and 8dpt3dt its                 

CLP


----------



## whippet

CLP huge congratulations honey and earlt too so could you be having another set of twins  

well done again and Happy Annivesary

whippet x


----------



## Guest

Congratulations CLP  

Hi to everyone still here but no time to post xx


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Girls

I'm new on this thread but not new to the boards although i have taken quite a while away....i will tell you abit about myself, I am 30 and have a 26 month old daughter by ICSI from my ex-h, we were trying for 7+ yrs, he left when my lo was 4 months old after finding out he was having an affair!  I have endo and pcos and no ovulation. I am now with a new partner and we are extremely happy, we have been ttc for a little under a year, DP had semen analysis with excellent results, however i am still not oving etc and also had alot of gynae problems last year, so we were advised to try for a family now if that was what we wanted. I started agnus castus 2 weeks ago so we are going to ttc naturally for a while IF i ever start oving lol. 
I look forward to getting to know you all.

Chandy xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie - life is so busy right now!  

Welcome Chandy!  You've certainly been through a lot - hope all goes well for you this time round!  

CLP    - fab news you lucky thing!!

I'm still feeling ok (ish) about the possibility of not having any more.  But whenever I ring about my m/c appt (I've been told I am an urgent case but I won't be seen until May!) ... I get very angry - so maybe I'm not as ok as I think.   

Hope everyone else is ok

Lee xx


----------



## freckles2

Hello everyone..I have been reading these posts for a while now but have never posted! I will introduce myself.I am 35 and Dh is 40..we have a 16 month old daughter through ICSI abroad(2nd attempt). We havent used contraception since she was born(but not actively TTC) so unlikely we will conceive naturally however we can't afford more treatment at the moment so we are TTC the natural way! I am trying to not let it take over our lives again as we have one gorgeous daughter but I really dont want her to be an only child. Our problem is male factor mainly although my FSH levels were raised. Can anyone tell me whether the NHS would fund for us to have all the appropraite fertility tests repeated. I would like to know whether issues have got worse or not as this could affect whether we do go ahead with further IVF or not. 
Thank you
Frances


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well,   to those who need them and    to everyone else

CLP - naughty for testing early! but excellant news  

We had ET today (2 x grade 3's, 7 + 8 cell) so fingers crossed  Not looking forward to the 2ww I remember it driving me nuts!

Clo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Piggy - Congrats on being PUPO! I know what you mean about the 2WW driving you    after all I only managed a 1WW!   LOL

  

CLP


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Good luck Clo    

Welcome Frances.  I totally understand your feelings about not wanting this to take over your life but also wanting a sibling for your daughter.  We have been TTC since 2006 (DS was around 18 months) - various methods!  DS is constantly asking for a brother or sister and it breaks my heart.  I really thought I had come out the other side.  I have been feeling ok about not having any more.  But suddenly this week, I feel quite low again.  I am not sure where it has come from.  I need to go to a m/c clinic before I can have any further TX and the delays there are driving me crazy.  I have this panicky feeling in my stomach every day ... I turned 36 in Feb.  I haven't spoken to anyone about it ... feels good to get it off my chest on here.    My friend is currently going through IVF and I am praying it works for her but I am also jealous ... I can't explain it.  I don't begrudge her it ... I don't - I guess I am jealous because my TX has ground to a halt and that there are no plans in place.  And I'm not sure how the hell I ended up here again!  

Sorry that became a total 'me' entry.     I've had quite a few tests done and re-done on the NHS even though I was having private IVF treatment.  It might be that if you have tried for over a year again, they will refer you again?  Won't hurt to ask them ... ??

Have a good weekend everyone

Lee xx


----------



## Stokey

Hiya!

Not posted for ages but have been reading every now and then to try and keep up to date with all you fab ladies  

Leppy - I so get where your coming from hun, all of my friends/ other mums at school are either pg or just had there 2nd child and even though you don't begrudge it still bloody hurts! esp when you think "where do I go next?" Huge   chic.  What do you thinkk you will do next? Are u going to go for it again or have you had enough for now? i've said if this last round doesn't work I want out as my head is so consumed by it all, its hurts all the more the further you go along. Stay strong hun, and its always nice to know you can come here and be understood  

CLP - not sure if you got my PM but again HUGE CONGRATULATIONS its so nice to have a BFP on here again.

Sue - How are you doing hunny, did Em have a nice birthday, I'm sorry I missed it so..... a very belated   ~Emily, hope you got spoilt rotten princess xxx

Cath - How are u chic, not long till April!!! EEEkkk very exciting stuff can't wait to hear all about it.  On a serious note sorry to read about your MIL, how's she doing?

Piggy - I have everything crossed for you for this tx, whens your OTD?? lots of sticky vibes    

Frances - Hello and welcome, sorry I can't help you with your question, but I hope you are doing ok and I will hope and pray you get your 2nd lil miracle xxx

Chandy - Hello hun, you sound so like me with PCOs and not ovu etc! Would be great to get to know you hun, good luck with everything xx

Whippet - hello and how are you doing, have you started on the packing.  How are you feeling? x

A big hello to everyone else and sorry if not mentioned, I'll try and be better  

as you can see below on my 2ww and days draggin! really am going bonkers and trying to keep myslef so active and busy, anyting to keep my mind off it!  symptom spotting constantly, very very short tempered (poor issy) and very thirsty. Bit worried as had trigger shot mon (15th) about 8pmish and ovulated 24-36 hrs after that, on the wed I had to go to bed as had severe abdominal cramping they eventually went off after couple of hrs.  Have no idea what that was but convinced myself it must be bad    the longest 14 days ever!!!

Anyway enough for now, love to all and catch up again soon

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Frances sorry cant answer your question but wanted to welcome you to the board  

Piggy congrats on being PUPO honey hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you  

Lee sorry you having such a rough time at the moment honey wish things were very different for you   

Stokey hang in there honey the 2ww is hellish. House is bedlam thanks ha. Have packed about 8 boxes but on the flip side have unpacked around 4 with neautral clothing and washed them for the new arrival so 1 step forward and all that. Have a cleaning agency starting on tuesday and cant wait. I just cant do it all and getting bit stressed. Go for scan on Monday and meet the new consultant so looking forward to that  

whippet x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Stokey - Sorry hun, I thought that I had replied to your PM!   Baby brain has set in early this time! LOL  

CLP


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

just read back a few pages to get up to date with u all - ive not posted here b4 but im due to start my 2ed  tx this week start stimming on fri !!! we are at london's woman clinic darling ton and hope to do egg share this time round. EC is planned 4 the week 19th april

i have a 13 month old daughter from our 1st tx - was very lucky as it worked first time 

by looking at peoples tickers i feel more positive that it can work 2ed time     that it does

ive been on the pill now since 9th march its been ages and have been having spotting so may be starting drugs sooner 

look forward to chatting 

Natalie xx


----------



## Stokey

just wanted to wish you lots of luck and      for your tx Nat, not long to go looking at your ticker.

Let us know how u go on fri. 

love ally x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted for ages - life is really hectic - have managed to read back though!

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww - got our panel date in 2 weeks time so very nervous about it all - seems all to real now - will keep you updated!!

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - All the very best for the adoption panel.  Thinking of you. 

Ally - Keeping everything crossed for you.         

Hi Natalie - Good luck.  

CLP - Congrats - hope the scan comes round quickly for you.

Whippet - Hope all well with the scan.

Clo - Hope 2WW is not driving you mad.  Sticky vibes      

Lee -          

Hi Frances - Hope there is a natural miracle coming your way.        Don't know about the repeat fertility tests but I can't see why not.

Hi Chandy - Good luck - hope everything goes OK.      

Hi Lindsay - Hope everything is going OK so far.  Good luck.      

Big hello to everyone else.

Not been posting much recently although have been reading to keep up with everyone.  Feeling a bit fed up at the moment.  I am not going anywhere tx wise at the moment and feel a little lost. Depressingly will be receiving bill from clinic soon for next years storage of our frosties.  Anyway we may get round to cycling around September (money depending) - seems ages away and then not definite.  On a happy note went to Emily's class assembly today which was really cute.  They sang songs and all had to say something - so sweet.

Sue x


----------



## whippet

Saphire baby is fine at scan but breech. Still has time to turn. we have to go back in 4 weeks and if not turned then the fun begins. We say a horrible registrar who told us they would turn it at 37 weeks if still breech at next scan. When I said I was not keen as had heard its painful on the mum and that I had heard some babies go into distress she was really abrupt saying labour is painful and thats why we do it in the hospital setting with an anaesthetist on standby. If the baby distressed we would just get it out by emergency section. When i said I would be asleep and dh would not be allowed in she said but the baby would be ok. Felt really bullied. Will see what 4 weeks brings but wish we still had our old consultant.
Sorry for the me rant hope all ok.

whippet x


----------



## MummyT

Hiya girls

I wondered if i could join this thread?  don't really want to join 'au natural' thread on it's own as don't feel it's our first time IYSWIM?

After being late for AF a few months and testing (not being bothered about the BFN'S and very happy enjoying DS) and then this cycle me getting a BFN and being down about it, i think that speaks volumes and it's dh and i's turn to try for baby number 2 if we are lucky enough.


Hope you're all well?

xx angie


----------



## Stokey

welcome Angie  

I wish you lots of         for your next ttc journey. Its funny how you just "know" when the right time is to start again. For the first few months of Issy's life I was adamant I didn't want anymore, but now I have a burning desire that I can't explain.

Good luck sweetie and will look forward to chatting

ally xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

***ME POST WARNING***

    Well yesterday was hideous!

Was out with DW and DS's and popped of for a wee and notice a little orangey/browish spotting!  Half an hour another wee/knicker check and it had change to bright red!     (Please not again  ) So we did a mad panic rush to local EPAU to be met by a stroppy & rude midwife who, obviously couldn't be bothered with taking a history or talking to me! Just tried to give me a scan appt and get me out of the door! We arrived ten minutes before EPAU was about to close, and she obviously wanted to go home!! When I mentioned the PG was from tx. She said well go back to your clinic for a scan then or pay for a private one! 

Well she choose the wrong person to  off! I sat there in a little office and refused to move, said it was obvious that she didn't give a s*@t and I wasn't leaving until I'd seen a doctor!  

Anyway, she took us over to the gynae ward (DW said she then was her leave with her coat & bag), and I saw a lovely midwife & then a doctor! Who did an internal and confirmed that my cervix was closed, he did a swab too (to check for infection) and that a scan would be more conclusive, but that this was only a threatened MC, as no clots or pain and that I should rest and he would scan me on Friday and see what was happening!

Anyway since then I spoke to the on call person from my clinic and have increased the cyclogest to three time a day and        the bleeding is now only brown when I wipe!

So fingers crossed for tomorrows scan!  

  &   to all!

CLP


----------



## Stokey

OMG CLP    

I hope your ok hun        can't get over that BEEEEP midwife

I hope everything is perfect tomorrow hun just please please please take it easy and get your feet up

thinking of you let us know tomorrow

love ally xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Clp what a cheek of a midwife. I would complain as a nurse we are not in the job to clock watch, couldnt tell you the last time I was off duty on time and you know what dont expect to be either I would rather I delivered a quality service which is what she should be like too. Makes me so mad. You rest up honey and good luck for tomorrows scan remember brown is old    

whippet x


----------



## CJ

Hi CLP just wanted to say the exact same thing happened to me at 5wks+ lots of red blood (mine was like an af) but no clots or pain. Dr said no pain was a good sign and she also check cervix and did a swab (check for infections I guess) I had a scan 3 days later and there were twins in there. They told me bleeding is not normal but common in twin pg's so possible due to twins maybe ? . My clinic put my dose up from 2 pessaries to 4 a day (7am, 11am, 7pm, 11pm) I hope all is well at your scan,   

Hi all hope you all well. 
Big hello to ..Sammeee, where are you at with tx now, have you thought about trying again or are you still TTC naturally for now?, 
Lee ,hope you've settled in well.
Sarah hope all is well with your pg Hun,.
Sue hope DD is lookingforward to the easter hols
CJ xxx


----------



## Stokey

Thinking of you today CLP


----------



## Chandy30

Hi All  

Thanks for the warm welcome  

CLP ~ Can't believe you had to go through that with that nasty midwife    I hope the cyclogest is helping and that your getting lots of rest  

MummyT ~ I've just joined this thread too and all the ladies seem so lovely. 

Stokey ~ Our situations do sound very similar hun, was having a look on here yesterday and had a brain wave (rare for me   ) anyhow i was looking into ovarian drilling (was never really an option with the ex as he had bad SA,) however my new partner's sa came back with excellent results so i got onto my fertility clinic and they sounded very enthusiastic, just got to go to GP on Mon and get a referral and to top it off she said it would most likely be free as OD is not classed as a fertility tx but as gynae tx IYKWIM.  Got fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you  

Sapphire ~   to you

Sorry i can't remember everyone yet but i will   

Chandy xxx


----------



## Stokey

Its all over

I started to spot yesterday (about an hr after I did hpt) and this morning its a full blown A/F.

Yesterday I did nothing but cry and couldn't talk about it, we had all the family over and everyone kept asking me re tx.  Only my dh understood and was so supportive (oh god i've started blubbing again)

Think its going to take me a while to get over this as I was so convinced it had worked as I had every single symptom towards the end  

thank you so much for all your support too girls, i think i'm going to need you through this. i feel so lonely right now and i know that sounds stupid but all i could think of yesterday was how i'd let everyone down, and in the words of my MIL "your a duffer"

i'm sorry no personals i'll try and get it together this week.

for now ally x


----------



## Chandy30

Oh ally first of all (((BIG HUGS)))
I'm at lose for words at what is such a sad time for you, just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you. Cry as much as you want/need. And you know we're all here when your ready.  
Chandy xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally    sending you a PM


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ally -    

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Ally - I am so, so sorry.  Always here for you.  Huge         

Sue xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Ally - I'm so sorry    .  I can totally feel your pain and our bodies are so cruel ... I quite often get PG symptoms ... but then AF arrives ... you haven't let anyone down ...  

CLP - Hope the scan went ok.     Glad you didn't let that midwife get away with that!  I've had similar experiences ...

Sue - I hear you ... think we are in the same boat hun  

Whippet - Don't put up with any crap hun!  It's your body and they shouldn't be able to force you to do anything you don't want!  

Hi everyone else - sorry if I've missed anything.  In bed ill at moment - and really should be resting ... but wanted to have a quick look and there were quite a few posts ...

Been feeling a bit better since my last post.  A good friend of mine (thx Cath  ) chatted to me for several hours which was excellent therapy and suggested trying Agnus Castus - a kind of natural version of Clomid.  So I will do that for my next cycle.  I have also contacted the Adoption Agency for some more info.  And that is enough to keep me going for now.

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Stokey

Thank you girls it means alot all the lovely things you have said  

love to you all - its so nice to know that you are here and all completely "get it" your all VERY special people and I love you all  

ally xxxxxx


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls, 

Its a BFN for us i'm afraid, signs of AF appearing so tested this morning on a first responce and it was negative   full AF not appeared yet and not supposed to test until Thursday but not holding out much hope. I've had a good cry and will have lots of cuddles with my little man and know that I am so lucky to have him.

Clo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Leppyloo- Agnus castus is great stuff DW uses it to regulate her cycles! And I used it to get mine to play ball before my FET! It's on half price in Holland & Barrett at the moment!

Sorry, I'm such a dunce at the moment! I forgot to update you guys on fridays scan! I was 5wks 6days so too early for heartbeats, but they saw two gestional sacs and yokes (see my pic) that are spot on for dates and bleeding has stopped 

So it seems Its [fly] *      TWINS AGAIN   *[/fly]

  to all!

A very   &   &   
CLP & DW


----------



## whippet

stokey sorry honey

Piggy early days honey   

CLP thought it was twins again well done honey  

Lee thanks honey

whippet x


----------



## harrysGal

Hello All

I hope to join you very soon.  I have been given possible dates for starting again today and so the nerves and excitement is kicking it now  

Not looking forward to going through the drug treatment now I have a little one to look after... did you gals find it harder this time round??

I hope to get to know some of you over the next few months.

Must dash and cook some supper now though.

Love Kate xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Harrysgal,

I did FET this time around so very different from my previous treatments! Before the boys my DW used to come to every scan/appt, but just wasn't possible this time! I think post EC with small children would have been hard, as I was always very sore (I have an ovary that hides), but FET was very straight forward! And having had the boys, my mental attitude was very different because I knew it could work! I found the 2WW much harder than ever before , no real idea why and tested on 7dpt! (and got a BFP), I was absolutely convinced I was PG from 1dpt!!    
Good luck!

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Clo - So sorry     I hope test day brings better news.

Ally - Hope you are ok.    

Welcome Kate - Good luck.  

Lee -    

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally -    Im so sorry, hope you are ok  

CLP. Congratulations.

Cath - OMG. not long now, love your new blinkie   

Karin - Are you still reading?  Hope you and Emma are ok.

Hi to the new girls.


I havent been on here in ages, we have all been ill over the last 3 weeks, DD, DH and myself, starting to feel better now though, DH still wont entertain the idea of TX again, he still beleives that we'll get another natural BFP but i dont, think it would have happened bu now if at all.


Hope you all are well


x Debs x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

only posted the once on here so im rather new

hope everyone is ok 

diamonddiva - glad u and dh are now feeling better xx

clp - wow congrats more twins its great to tx working again straight after as it gives me lots of hope, love the scan piccy - gosh i couldn't imagine 2 sets of twins u will have your hand full     but its worth it.

hi katie ive just started D/r on injections this time last time was sniffin. have scan on tue then hope to start stimms, what clinic are you at? hope we both get bfps.

natalie xxxxx


----------



## harrysGal

Hi All

Hope you all having a great Easter Sunday... we have spent most of the day at A & E with my hubby in severe back pain   ... now home with lots of pain killers and him lying on the floor.

CPL ... congrats on the twins... you are so so lucky .... when I had FET with Jnr I kinda knew I was pg before I had test to confirm... but with first IVF cycle I also knew within 2 days that I had lost eggs even though my AF never came till 14 dpt... strange isn't it, heres hoping I get the feeling of a positive again this time round.  I am a little concerned that having Jnr and not being able to rest as much will make it harder to fall again though.

Thanks Sue for your good wishes

Hi Debs xx

Hi Natalie, congrats on starting your DR... really hope all goes well for you... I have a few more weeks before I start DR.  I am gonna be having tx at Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshir.... where abouts are you??.  I too really hope we all get BFP's 

Right I have a house full of hungry people must dash.

kate xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

im at lwc darlington (north east) dr going ok getting a few stonking head aches but thats about all, have scan on tue and hope to start stimming then too.

poor hubby hope hes ok - back pain is a killer  

nat xx


----------



## harrysGal

Hi Nat and all 

Glad to hear DR going well ... have you started stimming (or will that be tomorrow??)

Hope everyone on the board is well and good, I am guessing lack of posts means you are all out with your little ones making the most of the sunshine.  I know we have, been to the park several times this week and also been desperatly trying to get the garden sorted into a small growing area and child friendly play area before I fall PG again.  My poor arms are killing me where I was hammering in fence posts yesterday (Hubby now has terrible sciatica as well as bad back and so anything like hammering is out of the question   ... bless him ) .. Anyway the fence is almost complete just one more post and then a gate to make.  I bought a Jasmine plant to grow up over the fence to hide the wire, hopefully when all complete it should look lovely as well as be practical.... I have manged to seed in planters and bags, tomatoes, radish, carrots and onion and hopefully when raised bed box is made salad leaves and bell peppers ... we only have a small garden but I try and grow what I can.

Well must dash take care all

Kate xx


----------



## whippet

Kate you have been busy well done you. Yes we have been making the most of the nice weather too. Went to a small farm today to see the small animals, all behind walls and fences so you cant pet them, now which is a bit sad but was still nice and Margaret had a ball so worth it. Also went to a garden centre so potted out a couple of tubs and got the table and 4 of the 8 chairs with 2 coats of teak oil so needless to say shattered now  . Have midwife again on thursday to see if this little one remains breech before our scan on monday. Getting lots of Braxton Hicks and movement so baby practising well.

Nat hope you get the go ahead for stimms the D/R is hellish   

whippet x


----------



## harrysGal

Aww not long now Whippett .... you have been very busy too by the sounds of it !!


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say 'hi' ... hope you are all enjoying the weather.    And hope you are all well.

I'm feeling much brighter in myself ... just goes to show how badly my hormones affect me.  Been taking the Agnus Castus - it tastes absolutely vile!!  Also just finished a course of antibiotics (got sinusistus again).  We decided to use an ovulation kit this month and I am a bit confused.  I always get signs of ovulation and I have some at the moment ... but the sticks are not detecting the LH surge.  On Day 9 - I got a faint line ... but since then it has faded and today there is nothing!?    It is Day 13 ... Knowing my luck - I'm not ovulating now either!!    Any thoughts?  I'm wondering whether I should ask my GP to do the Day 21 blood test again - I  think that shows if you have ovulated?

Lee xx


----------



## RJS

Hello All, 

I'm a newbie on this thread. Currently having IVF - have a scan tomorrow and should have EC Weds or Friday so was just popping on to see if anyone is in a similiar position...Natalie looks like you might be at a similiar stage?! How's tx going for you?

I agree with others on here who are worried about 2ww and post EC with a toddler. I also work 3 days a week and can't take too much time off as no one at work knows what I'm up to  ! Will see how things go but I am sure it will be a challenge!!!  

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. Went for a gorgeous seafront bike ride with DD and DH this morning.

How blessed we are  


xxx


----------



## Rolo

Hi Ladies
I wonder if anyone can help me. I am hoping to go to Barcelona for DE in July. I saw a list of recommended/healthy foods from a Zita West book sometime ago on this site.
Would be grateful if anyone could direct me towards it
Thanks
Rolo


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rolo, sorry can't help! 

Just to say I am lurking but am having a horrid time with MS and awful headaches so not up to posting much! 

 &   all round

CLP


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is doing ok - not posted much as dont seem to have the time anymore!! Just a quick update - we finally got approved at the adoption panel last week so we are absolutely over the moon - feels like a relief to be where we are - next stage now is to wait for the phonecall to be matched with our new baby!!

Cath xx


----------



## strawbs

cath...great news how exciting, keep us posted

Well...my news for those that remember me, gave birth to our 2nd son on 26th march, weighing 9lb11.5 oz, naural delivery gas and air alone.  Totally smitten.  Don't give up, it can happen

strawbs xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cath what wonderful news!  Strawbs congrats on your new arrival!!


----------



## whippet

cath fab news

strawbs well done you almost an identical weight to your first well done you how is he sleeping and feeding for you?

whippet x


----------



## harrysGal

Hi All

Great news Cath and congrats Strawbs 

I got my dates to start DRing ... 12th May wooo hoooo.

We all suffering with stinky horrible colds at the mo   Having a duvet day with Jnr as he full of it too 

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## whippet

Real quickie ladies to say I delivered a baby girl yesterday weighing in at 6 pound 4 oz got home at 8pm shattered but so very relieved catch up soon

whippet x


----------



## harrysGal

Congrats Whippet xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congrats Whippet!

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been around much - had lovely Easter holidays having DD at home.  Still miss her so much when she is at school.

Whippet - Many congrats.

Cath - Great news - hope you won't be waiting too long.  

Strawbs - Many congrats to you too. 

Hi Rolo - sorry never seen that - hope you have found it now.

Hi RJS - Hope everything is going well.  

Lee - Hope you are OK.    Not really sure about the ov sticks - sounds like a good idea to get day 21 test.

Kate - Great news on getting dr date - not long.  I have had all my tx at Bourn Hall.

Natalie - Hope everything is going well.  

CLP - Hope you are feeling better.

Debs - Hope you are OK. 

Hello and   to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Big   Whippet!

 everyone else.

On 2ww and going slowly  . Going back to work today helped as I didn't have time to obsess! 

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies 

I'm still reading but just been so busy with work!

Cath that is great news that you have been approved  

Strawbs and Whippet Congratulations on your new arrivals     

RJS  Good luck  

I have decided not to have any more treatment and we started using the clearblue fertility monitor from last month, I thought most months I ov around day 16+ as I have longer cycles but it peaked on day 11! Needless to say it was BFN and a visit from the   

I hope everyone is doing okay?


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Like Cath I am struggling to find the time to get on here.  Work is a living hell and the pressure actually reduced me to tears today ...   ... hormones definitely.

Hope everyone is well.  

Whippet and Strawbs  ... congrats!!   

Sarah (Rah) has also PM'd me to say she had her baby girl - back in March.   

I haven't had much time to think about TX etc.  However something made me focus on it this week and I have booked a private appointment.  I can't wait for the rubbish Welsh NHS any longer!  Looking forward to finally finding out what my blood test results mean (I had them done in Liverpool but moved before I could see a consultant).  

Sue - thx for your message.  I'll mention the possible ovulation issue next week - maybe they will do a Day 21 test next month.  Currently waiting for AF - which is late but I know it is just my body being cruel again.  Do you have any plans for FET now? 

Lee xx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Lee  for your appointment. Which clinic are you going to?

Tanya - That's wierd about when you ovulate. Still if that's what you need to tweak (so to speak) then maybe you have an answer. We have unexplained IF so literally every month (apart from when I was pg and in the very early days  ) since Aug 2002 I have hoped I might get pg naturally.
Since having my DD AF is often late which doesn't help at all...

Have finished work until Tuesday and so I have even more time to obsess about am I aren't I?! My () not anywhere near as sore as when I got my BFP so beginning to think it hasn't worked. Want to know but don't want to know I'm not pg!

xx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Just a quickkie....am I mad to go for a bike ride on Monday with DD, DH and some friends? Won't be too far and will walk any hills. Just to a country pub for lunch and back. What do you think? Am worried I might be doing too much but can't stop living!  

Hope everyone is well. Had lovely massage today. Off to see Strictly Come Dancing The Professionals tomorrow night! Can't wait!  

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello Ladies  

I know I haven't been on for ages but I do drop in to read every now and then.

Huge Congrats to Strawbs and Whippet - brilliant news

CLP - wheres that time gone nearly 3 months eeekk!! How u feelin hunni? Loving the pic its the best xx

I thought I had better let you know that my DH and I have seperated 3 weeks ago, things had been pretty bad for a while and the last tx just confirmed it really.  I'm doing ok thanks to my fab friends and family, Issy doesn't know anything different as my ex used to live away for a time anyway when working. She is the main priority for us all and we are trying to keep it as normal and amicable as possible.

I think about you all and I wish each and every one of you all the best and     that loads more BFP's keep popping up.

I don't really belong on this thread anymore   but i'll still keep touching base and check on you all  

Bye girls lots of kisses and loves      


Ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

As you know I made a brief post to say my little girl had arrived on the 25th at 37 weeks plus 1 day and that we got home on the27th at 8pm. She had a good night at home in that she ate and cried and dozed which I was happy with. The midwife came in on the wednesday lunch time and said we were both fine and that she would see us the following day. As wedesday went on I noticedmy little one really lethargic and could only get her to take a little 5 mn feed. Needless to say because she was not eating she was not peeing either. I eventually burst into tears on my husband at 5pm saying I was worried, nothing that specific but was worried, he said he had been worried too Gp examined her and agreed she was too quiet but that her heart and temp were ok. She called our local hospital for her to be seen by a paediatrician in kids ward.
The first doc we seen was a female registrar who listened to the story looked at he baby and said "its a feeding issue". She decided to take blood keep her overnight and give her bottles and that I was to see a breast feeding advisor in the morning. I explained this was not my first child and that she was latching correctly bla bla bla but said it was def. that. She then proceeded to give her 30 mls from a bottle which she took then vomitted back when she left the room. 
Thank god she was near her shift as I was now even more upset because the reason my 2 day old was back in hospital was because I was not feeding her. Dh left at this point to come home to pack a bag for baby and I and whilst he was out a male registrar came and examined her and listened to our story - he concluded this baby was sick with prob infection. He wheeled her away to put a cannula in to give her fluids saying if she really quiet when he putting cannula in he would proceed to lumbar puncture! By the time dh got back i wasa basket case they eventually gave me her back after an hor and a half with a drip in, a tube down her nose and having had a lumbar puncture. They started er on heavy duty anti biotics that night. Anyway to cut a long story short we got home yesterday after 6 days they think she had group b strep but bloods were negative. The fact she responded so well makes them think it was caught early.
So can I now intoduce my daughter Charlotte weighing in at 5 pound 6 oz my true little fighter.

whippet xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Ally - sending many more  

Whippet - How scary.    Glad you are back home now.  Hope Charlotte continues to go from strength to strength.

Lee - Good luck for your appointment.  No plans for FET yet - still trying to decide how to afford it.

Congrats to Sarah 

Big   and   to all those cycling at the moment.

Hello to everyone.

Sue x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ally- Huge HUGE      for you honey! 
It doesn't matter that you don't officially belong on this thread anymore, you'll alway be welcome to drop in and chat!  

I can't believe I'm nearly 12wks either, it seems to be flying by this time!   

Whippet- Doctors    they really should learn to listen to parents! As you know I'm a nurse and I spend half my time at work telling doctors that their patient has this symptom or that because they haven't listened! I'm so glad Charlotte is home now and doing well!  
Picture please!?

 &   to everyone else


CLP


----------



## RJS

All,

Couldn't believe there was maintainence last night! But met some lovely ladies in the chatroom who gave me lots of support.









Sadly it's a







for me this morning. Feeling very numb and sad right now. I know I'm blessed so much already though.








to all the others testing in the next few days. Can't thank you all enough for the support and friendship on here.

xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello


I was wondering if I could join you.


I've just found your thread whilst perusing the FF website with its updated format.


RJS- we met yesterday in the chat room.  I have PM'ed you hun   


I've got a DS born from an IVF cycle in Jan/Feb 2009 and we're about to hop on the roller coaster once more.


Received my drugs yesterday.  AF due on Tuesday 11th and I'll be on the antagonist protocol again, so should hopefully be starting stimms Wednesday 12th (a week from today    ).


Although I'm not really feeling like it's about to happen, I'm finding myself quite flat in mood the last couple of days and I'm not sure why................can't quite understand it as the only thing I seem to feel every now and again is a burst of excitement, so why this flat mood?   


Hope you'll accept me onto your thread and hope to get to know you better (sorry I haven't read back AT ALL).


Anyone currently cycling? About to start?


Thinendometrium x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

So sorry RJS           

Welcome thinendometrium - good luck   

Sue x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi ladies


Wondering if I can join you all please? Am currently part way through my cycle for FET trying to conceive another baby to join our precious and most beautiful girl M, born 26/2/08.


Decision to go for number 2 was very difficult    as I had a spell of post natal depression after having M, largely brought on by an undiagnosed prolapsed disc in my back. Got through the PND with the help of a fab counsellor but the back situation bit more complex. Only long term option is major surgery to insert a new artificial disc - not able to go ahead with this at the moment as I won't be able to lift anything for up to 3 months afterwards...not feasible with a 2 year old. I do worry about this getting worse during/after any pregnancy and not being able to care for my DD and baby.


We would just love another little person to join our angel girl so I have worked hard on my back with Pilates and managed to get off all my pain meds for all but the worst days and, having been given the green light by my back consultant, we decided to go for it.


Unfortunately, so far I've had a torrid time. Within a couple of days of starting down regging (didn't do this last time), I began suffering severe trouble with my back. It is always worst at night/first thing and I started waking at 4 a.m. in agony - so bad that after a week I was sweating and retching with pain (sorry - TMI!). I've got a pretty high pain threshold (forceps delivery with DD assisted only by Tens machine) so this was scary.  


I went to see my back consultant who was marvellous. I didn't want him sitting on the fence and he didn't. He's confident that the hormones are causing this as he has had a number of women with same disc problems doing fertility treatment and suffering the same issues. He gave me a big hug, promised me it would improve when I'm off the hormones and that he would get me through a pregnancy. He said in his view I'd always regret it if I didn't see it through.


So I've gritted my teeth and been suffering the pain/waking and having to get up at 4 a.m. for 4 weeks. I've had a bout of shingles (prob run down) and my womb lining is taking forever to thicken so had to keep increasing the meds....aaagh! Now waiting for 3rd lining scan on Monday hoping to get an ET date at last.


This process can be so brutal. We were so lucky last time as on short protocol, no side effects and BFP first time round. Just hanging on by my fingertips here and hoping for another miracle as well as the health and strength to manage what that will bring.   


Sorry for the me post but just wanted to get some background down so you can understand if I sound a bit loopy sometimes....I'm very sleep deprived!   


Anyway, good luck to all of you in treatment - looking forward to sharing the rest of the journey with you.


Mother Hen xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Thanks sapphire for your welcome.


Mother Hen- I've only just joined this thread too. WELCOME and      for all your health troubles.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and      that Monday brings great news and that your FET results in a wonderful sibling for your precious girl.


----------



## Mother Hen

Thanks Thinendometrium for your support - just read your diary....you have probably got more idea than most how nervous I am to be doing this all again....you have been through a lot hun. Your DH sounds a gem, like mine.


Sending you lots of     and my   for a straightforward treatment cycle for you


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello ladies


Hope you're all well.


Mother Hen- I definitely understand.  How did yesterday's scan go? Hope you got some good news hun     


AFM- AF arrived just past midnight (bang on time) and that means that I'll be starting stimming tomorrow morning   .  It hasn't sunk in yet that it's all happening.  Please keep us in your thoughts.


Anyone else about to embark on treatment?


Thinendometrium x


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All 
I wonder if I can join this thread? Am currently on day 10 of Buserelin injections for FET. We currently are blessed with a 3yr old from our frist ICSI attempt.
We have 2 frosties. I'm due for a scan to see whether I can start on Progynova (to prepare womb lining) on 17th May 2010.
Been having terrible headaches and been very moody. I feel so sorry for my DD with whom I have been quite short although I've really been struggling to ensure she doesn't get the brunt of my feelings. Poor DH as well who is trying to help but sometimes I think he thinks I'm so much more miserable than last time and wonders why. I think its just so much harder this time because I have more to do. Last time I wasn't working and had no children so if i was feeling any way I could just go to sleep or take myself off for the day. Now I have to ensure that DD's life and routine remain the same and the house / cooking / cleaning etc all get done. I really am trying but am struggling to carry on as "normal". Nothing about what we go through is "normal". 
Sorry for the rant, it's just that you guys are the only people I have who can understand what I'm going through this time round.
i am SO grateful to have a loving DH and a wonderful DD, am I asking to much to bring another child into such a loving environment when some of these hateful people who harm or abuse their children can have them at will? Sorry ranting again,.......aaaaah (blame it on the hormones     

Mahria


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi ApplePieMum and WELCOME


I'm really new to this thread too.


Please don't feel like you're ranting, you're just going through the craziness of treatment, which plays havoc on our hormones, and is a nightmare when you've got no commitments, let alone when you've got an active toddler and house to look after.  I know exactly what you are going through, as I'm worried that this time round I won't be able to just have a break when I feel I need it and will just have to plough on.


Don't worry though, we'll get through it together!  I'm starting stimming for a fresh IVF cycle tomorrow morning.  Wishing you the very best with your frosties.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies,

just wanted to welcome the newbies!  

and send     to RJS!

Still puking for england & knackered but hey, its for a good cause!    

But having trouble keeping up with personals, sorry ladies!

  &    too all!

CLP


----------



## thinendometrium

cutelittlepumpkin-      for all the puking and exhaustion.  hope it settles soon. but I love your   , it most definitely is for a good reason!


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi all


Had internet trouble so not on for a couple of days....


ApplePieMum - worry not hun, you're definitely not alone in how you feel - you could have been describing me! Hang in there and good luck for your stimming phase on the Progynova.


cutelittlepumpkin -     to you for your PMA. Gosh what a family you have in prospect. Having read a few of your posts here and there, your kids are so lucky to have such a strong, capable and cheerful mum.


thinendometrium - How's the stimming going?


AFM - our tfr is tomorrow. Clinic just rung and all 4 embies survived the thaw today    with 2 star candidates. Need to send some   up that they survive the night. Still really struggling with back pain, no sleep etc but just about hanging in there. M in nursery tomorrow and Fri so am gonna try and catch up some sleep in the day. Hopefully that'll tide me over and now I'm off the Buserelin the back pain will improve   .


Bye for now, off to watch the David and Nick show...!


Mother Hen xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, can I join you?


We're currently going through all the tests (again) to hopefully start IUI asap. We were really lucky to get our ds from our very first attempt at IUI last time around & it's a bit scary going down the same route again - I don't want to get my hopes up that we would be so lucky a second time, but at the same time if you don't think positively, you'd never put yourself through this again, would you?   


Meanwhile, all around me are getting pregnant - one of the downsides of knowing lots of mummies with LOs the same age - and our attempts 'au naturel' are doing nothing! Plus I've moved to an area with no waiting times, which is great, but I still managed to book a holiday for the very week I need to have an HSG this month, so I seem to be causing myself no end of frustration!


Looking forward to chatting with everyone!


KGx


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother Hen-      to all 4 embies making the thaw. I'm sending my own      that they last WAY BEYOND TRANSFER!


KG- WELCOME!  We met on another thread. I'm glad to hear that where you've moved to doesn't have a long waiting list for HSG!!! Hopefully you can get it done with the AF after your hols.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all, 

Welcome Mother Hen - Sorry you have been suffering but excellent news that all 4 embies survived the thaw.   and   for transfer.   

Welcome KG - Good luck   

Welcome Applepiemum - I am sure we can all appreciate how you are feeling. Good luck   

Thinendometrium - Hope the stimming is going OK.  When is the next scan?   

CLP -   Hope the sickness eases soon but, as you say, all in a very good cause.

Hello and   to everyone else.

Had a bit of a funny day.  Was babysitting my friend's 2 year old today and it has left me feeling even more broody (if that is at all possible!) It was the first time I have changed a nappy in over 2 1/2 years and I got to push his pushchair up to school to pick up DD.  I had almost forgotton how lovely it all is - may have helped that he was such a well behaved little star!  Also had form and bill for what we want to do with our frosties for the next year.  I would love to have them back tomorrow but I still don't think we can afford it.   

Sue x


----------



## thinendometrium

Oh Sapphire     , hope that you can afford FET very soon so that you can have your precious embies back     


They're not going to scan me until day 9 of stimming, which is next Thursday.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi all


Been bit hectic since ET (long story) so not been on. Back later for personals but just a quick update.


2 Grade 2 embies safely on board (8 cell and 6 cell) so we're back on the dreaded 2ww again. At least with a 2 yr old there's no time to dwell on it like last time. No chance of the 'no lifting for 72 hrs' either though as DD been ill and only Mummy would do. So different from last time round when I just lay around!


Test date 27th...here's hoping   


Mother Hen xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Mother Hen - Great news.  Sticky vibes       

Thinendometrium - Thanks    Hope scan goes well.


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother Hen- sorry you are having few difficulties and hope DD gets well soon, and of course congrats on being PUPO!  lots of luck for 27th     . I'm only stimming but have been thinking of hoe different treatment is with LO! embies stick regardless to lifting and i hope these are sticky   


Sapphire- thanks, will try to update with scan results thurs.


----------



## harrysGal

Hi ladies ..... 

I hope you are all well .... I have missed so much I fear ... I erally am rubbish at boards (live chat room is my thing  ) 

Anyway just wanted to wish you all the best with you tx's.

I am on day 6 of Burslin and feeling fairly grumpy already      ..... just wish I could lay down and sleep for a bit but Jnr says no chance bless him 

Anyway enjoy the sunshine and I will try and catch up with all your news soon xx

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Suzie

Hiya

Just popping by to let you know I am modding this board at the mo as there is no mod for the board at the moment
If you need anything just yell 

 to all
xx


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Sorry, rubbish at personals.
Hows everyone doing? Good luck to those on the dreaded 2WW. Try to rest for all those on DR and Stimms
AFM, had baseline scan today so all go for stage two on my FET. Been DR for 2 weeks on Buserelin (who said something about grumpy?!! You Ain't seen nothing yet!!!!). Will start Progynova tablets alongside Buserelin and the another scan to see if womb lining is thick enough to ET on 28th May. 
So its all go.

Take care everyone
ApplePieMum


----------



## thinendometrium

harrysGal- I did a personal for you today on our cycle buddies thread.  sorry to hear grumpiness an issue but good luck with rest of DR.


ApplePieMum- fingers crossed for you that it's all systems go for ET on 28th May.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Just a quick post whilst lying on sofa for a rare 20 mins rest to let the dreaded pessaries settle (ugh...TMI I know!). 


DD unfortunately ill again...started Mon nite (always happens when DH away, without fail!). Thought she had picked up yest aft but throwin up all nite last nite bless her....so we are havin a pyjama day today. Hopefully she'll have a good long nap this aft and I'm gonna join her!


ApplePieMum - good luck for Phase 2 hun and fingers crossed you get to go ahead 28th


Harrysgal - that Buserelin is evil stuff. I didn't have it last time round so came as a shock to my system this time. Take it easy if you can.


thinendometrium - hope scan goes well hun and you don't need to stim for too long


Well, DD askin for toast so better go and decide whether it is a wise idea! At least no time to dwell on the old    this time round!


Bye all   


Mother Hen xx


----------



## harrysGal

Thanks thinendometrium ... I have yet to go brave that board again as I have missed so much ... my inbox is filled each day with reminders that people have posted in there .... pages and pages hahahaha

I will go and have a scoot through .... I really am rubbish at personals    lol

Hope everyone is keeping well .... bloomin weather is doing me in .... lovely hot and sunny in the morning by the afternoon when I am ready to go out and do stuff it pours with rain    ... hopefully that will improve by the end of the week.  We have to wait in today for a tesco direct delivery, sometime between 7am and 7 pm    thats helpful grrrrr

O dear this burslin really is making me short tempered and grumpy lol ...... need to cheer up and be positive !!!!

Catch up soon xxxx

PS. Thanks Mother Hen


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother Hen- just wanted to send you and your DD     hoping that she perks up today.


harrysGal- hey hun! I know, the cycle buddies thread moves quite fast! don't worry about personals.  hope the    mood settles down for you - I'm lucky enough not to have ever tired buserelin.


----------



## Tcardy

Morning girls xxx 

hope you dont mind me barging in    i have only just found this thread and see a couple of names i recognise 

just a quick update from me, had my 1st ivf in October 2006 which resulted in my little girl being born in July 2007, i did go on the pill as my periods are always a nightmare and can go months without seeing af, any way last period was 19th March and decided not to restart pill, anyway as i thought not seen af since then!!! i was due 16th April!!!so almost 5 weeks late!!!! not sure what to do as was always late without pill, i know people do get pg natural after ivf but not too sure arrggghhhh 

sorry to rant on 


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi Tcardy and welcome


I'm fairly new to this thread too.


If you haven't got 100% blocked tubes (like me!), or premature ovarian failure or zero sperm,  then with almost all other conditions, a natural BFP is possible!  Especially with something like PCOS, which is so up and down and can even disappear in some people.  


So I would do a hpt if I was you! Nothing to lose really.


Wishing you lots of luck and hoping that it is a natural BFP!


Thinendometrium x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


thinendometrium - your post just crossed with mine - have been reading your cycle diary. Made me feel so much better. Whilst it's horrid for you, the fact that you are having the AF and back pain has made me feel better about my own symptoms. 


I've been off the Buserelin for 10 days and now just on Oestrogen tabs and Progesterone pessaries but my back is still terrible. Was worrying again that another disc out but reading you are having lower back pain makes me think it still may just be the hormones. I'm swollen up too - can't wear any of my bras at the mo and feel huge! I don't remember having any major symptoms last time so it is a help to know others have the same. Hope you are managing to get your water intake, brazil nuts and eggs today hun and that DS teething is better. 


Good news is that we all managed a full night's sleep last nite. This is my first nite without having to get up at between 2.30 and 5 a.m. since 9th April so was very welcome. DD seems all better and has gone to nursery today so I have time to catch up on jobs I've not had the energy to do.


Tcardy - welcome hun. I know so many people both on and off this site who have had a natural BFP second time round - you never know. Think I'd be running to the chemist for a test if I were you.


Harrysgal and applepiemum - how you getting on girls?


Well off to make a salad for lunch.


Bye for now   


Mother Hen xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother Hen- congrats on the full night's sleep! long may it continue! glad your DD is better and has made it to nursery. so sorry to hear that you're experiencing pain.  Thanks for following our journey and for your good wishes.  DS had a couple of bad days with the teething but nothing through yet .  At least today he's his good old self - happy and cheerful. It really helps to know that you're not alone in what you're feeling, isn't it?  You've only got a week til OTD!!! I'd love to be on the 2ww soon, but boy am I dreading it at the same time!  No patience AT ALL!!!  Good luck hun.


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi everyone,
sorry but just can't keep up with the personals. Hope everyone is as well as they can be. AFM, am still on Buserelin and now taking Progynova 3x a day (2mg tabs). Should be having a scan on 28th May to assess lining thinckness, then will start cyclogest, stop Buserelin and continue Progynova, then about 3-4 days later they'll try to defrost our 2 snowbabies. I am excited and yet petrified they won't thaw / survive!! Its all so horrid. I also can't wait to get off the Buserelin as my poor DH and DD are living with the incredible hulk / sulk. Poor things. I feel like a bad mum and wife right now.     . 
Sorry for the all about me post.     for everyone. 
Take care
ApplePieMum


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi there


thinendometrium - Glad DS is back to normal and hope the teeth makes its way thro soon. I HATE teething! 


ApplePieMum - hang in there and good luck for 28th hun. Hope all is well with lining and you can get off the evil Buserelin


AFM, I'm off to sit in the sun. DD in nursery and whilst I haven't done all my jobs, the forecast said cold next week so s*d it!   


Bye for now   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Tcardy

Morning girlies xx

just checking in to see how everyone is, not really had chance to read back  

still no af for me!!!! and still not tested, guess i should really

have a good day 

xxxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone - I post once then disappear    sorry, I will do better and get to know everyone on this thread. We're just back from hols - a week self-catering in Wales on a fab toddler friendly farm. T had the time of his life! 


Take care,
Karen x


----------



## sabah m

Hello everyone

I started D/R for 2nd ICSI last friday.  So far so good although keeping the weight off is harder than it was last time!  Maybe looking after DS's needs means preparing healthy meals for me come last on the list of priorities, or is that an excuse!

Thinendo, thanks for the welcome on the other thread, too many people to keep up with on there for me!  Hope you are feeling ok after EC and      for fantastic fertilisation for you.  How old is your DS?

Tcardy - really hope you're out celebrating


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All

Oh my Goodness!!! How does everyone keep up with all the posts. Well Done!! I am a sorry example of a poster. 
All I can say is well done and good luck and  to everyone else.

As for me, still injecting and taking Progynova. Waiting for lining scan on Fri. Half excited and half pertrified that either the lining won't be thin enough or the embies wont defrost.!!!!

I'm trying to stay positive though so fingers crossed.

Take care everyone,

ApplePieMum


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Everyone 


Hope you and your LO's are very well.


Mother Hen- hope you've got some happy news to share with us   .  Thinking of you.


Apple Pie Mum- good luck with scan tomorrow


Tcardy- you're very patient not peeing on a stick!!


AFM- EC was monday 24th. 21 eggs, 16 fertilised and we're hoping for one blastocyst to be put back on Saturday, OHSS permitting.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


thinendo - Wow - congratulations on your fab EC - hope the OHSS stays at bay and all goes well for blast tfr on Sat   


Sabah - Good luck with your downregging - it's so different from the first time when you've an active No 1 to look after!   


ApplePie Mum - good luck for scan tomorrow - here's hoping you can proceed to next stage   


Tcardy - any news hun?   


AFM - well, like everything else in this flaming treatment cycle, my result isn't completely straightforward.    Did HPT the clinic gave me at 5.15 a.m. Took first look and said to DH - it's negative. Then looked again and saw the faintest of lines which got darker and darker. Didn't know what to think really as last time was v strong line. Still waiting for clinic to phone me back BUT have been out and bought a Clearblue Digital test and that says POSITIVE....OMG, I think I'm pregnant!!    


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother Hen- as I always say, A POSITIVE IS A POSITIVE!!!! CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Wishing you the very best for the next 8 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You've made my day!!!!


----------



## sabah m

Motherhen, you've made me cry at work!!! So pleased for you, what a wonderful gift for you all!!

Thinendo, fab news about your fertilisation success, sounds like you will have some frosties too, drink loads of water to keep the OHSS away xxxxx


----------



## KG

Motherhen, congratulations!     


KGx


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi All
Just a quickie or I'll burn the dinner. Had lining scan and it was between 10 and 11mm so all go for ET. Clinic called and they said we have 1 x 8 cell and 1x 6 cell on "ice". They are planning to defrost on Wednesday and please God if all goes well then the transfer will be Thursday morning.
I'm praying for everyone please pray for me.

Take care ApplePieMum


----------



## thinendometrium

Applepiemum- glad things are going according to plan. i will be      that your little embies make the thaw and you go ahead with transfer


----------



## KG

Thinendo - hope everything went well for you today.      


Kx


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks so much KG, it did go really well!  I'm now PUPO with a gorgeous top grade blastocyst on board and 13 others in the freezer!  have spent most of the day napping! i'm loving the weekend as DH is around and I'm being pampered!


OTD 9th June but that's 16 days post EC, so we will probably be secretly testing earlier!


love and good wishes to all.


mother hen, hope you're well and your good news has sunk in!


----------



## sabah m

woo hoo!! Thats fab news thinendo...and all those frosties too, what a result!  Enjoy the rest, I loved watching the gilmore girls during my first 2ww!


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


ApplePieMum - excellent news re lining hun. Far better figures than mine ever was and look at me - will be sending up some    for you Thurs.


Thinendo - wow, cracking news for you hun. Take it easy and think positive thoughts. Try not to test too early!!   


AFM - have just done one massive flop - I just went zonk Friday afternoon - adrenaline withdrawal, lack of sleep over last 2 months and PG hormones all catching up with me, I think. Have been having to nap when DD does in afternoon. Also sick as a dog at 4.30 this a.m., which is weird as I didn't have a day's sickness when PG with DD. Bet it's a boy!!    Been doing potty training this weekend and it has been a challenge. Sat went well, yest a nightmare and today best so far. Am dreading next couple of days tho as DH in London Tues to Thurs. Hey ho, onwards and upwards. Can't wait for that scan on 10th, just to make sure all is well.


Take care ladies   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## KG

Fab news, thinendo         


Mother Hen - take it easy, if you can - not easy with a LO, I know!    to you, doing potty training. We haven't started at all yet. We have a potty, but I cannot persuade T to do a wee in it at all. 


ApplePieMum - keeping fingers crossed that all goes well for you this week.     


Kx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls x hope you're all well
I'm hoping to have FET soon...
Aiming to be pg by the end of the year!

x HM


----------



## thinendometrium

good luck applepiemum and keep us posted.


thanks KG, really appreciate it.


mother hen- good luck with early pregnancy and LO.


honey's mum- i see that you're waiting to have FET because of breastfeeding.  I can tell you that stopping breastfeeding at 4 months so we could have a fresh cycle was a traumatic experience, but your DD is much older and so the experience will hopefully be much much easier as she is so mobile, independent, and well established on solids.  wishing you the very best with both stopping and with FET.


AFM- going   slowly but surely on this horrid 2ww................can't stand it anymore...............


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Strating stimming on friday woo hoo!! This cycle is going fast so far....very exciting.

Having a tough day today though, I returned to work after 14 months of maternity leave last month.  My baby was still sleeping when I left this morning, typical DH got a lie in, and I work late on tuesdays, in order to have fridays off,  so I have this massive lump in my throat that I'm not gonna see him all day.  I hate this, I wish I could stay home with my boy more, or work less hours which I might have been able to afford if it wasn't for this new IVF.  Just got notification from work that temp promotion is now also over, so will take £6000 paycut too this year.  I am praying for some sort of miracle which means I am not having to work so much, just reducing to three normal days would be fine!


----------



## Guest

Hey endo, I'll be having fet without meds as I don't want to stop bf'ding. If it doesn't work will have to wait til she's naturally weaned then do a fresh cycle... But omg I looked at my clkinics price list and was horrified!


----------



## Ceri.

Hellooooo    Hope you all dont mind if i join in? Just booked our consultation today for the 12th June for another round of IVF/ICSI. Looking forward to having a natter with you all x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


HM and Ceri - well, the more the merrier - hope you both get as lucky as me   


Thinendo - hang in there and try to keep away from the pee sticks if poss!!   


Sabah - it must be very hard to leave your LO. Here's hoping some extra special luck comes your way, both with your Tx and work hun   


KG - think the thought of the trainin is worse than the reality...though we've had our moments!! 


ApplePieMum - hope you doin OK hun 


AFM - bit fed up as prob going to have to postpone scan till following week as DH has to be in London on 10th - new job running massive project and v imporant meeting so non negotiable it seems. Grrr    Was so keen to get a look at who's in there!!


Bye for now   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry got a bit behind with everyone.

Mother Hen - Many congrats on your BFP.  Sorry you had to change your scan date.

Thinendo - Great news on ET - many sticky vibes   

Welcome Ceri - Good luck for your appointment.   

Welcome Honey's Mum - Good luck for FET   

Sabah - Good luck with stimming   Hope thing get sorted with work.    

Applepiemum -   for defrost today and lots of luck for ET tomorrow.

Tracey - Any news?

HarrysGal - Hope everything is going OK.

Hi KG.

Hello anyone else.   Hope everyone is well.

Have taken DD swimming this morning.  I love half term when we can do these things together.

S xx


----------



## georgette

Hello all
Hope you do not mind me popping on here. I have a FABULOUS boy born last year from our first IVF attempt ( I have endo). I did not respond very well and so today had my one and only gorgeous frozen blast put back in my lovely warm tummy. So Iam here for moral support. Difficult to take it easy during 2ww with a non-sleeping son!! 
So I am hoping to hear success stories from people who have been running around during 2 ww!!!


Also, I cannot get rid of my ticker - I am not seriously 88 weeks pregnant!

Thanks all
Georgette


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Well, have def had to postpone scan as DH in London 9th and 10th. Was hoping for Fri 11th (DD in nursery) but they are full so had to settle for Mon 14th. Grrr. Not happy!   


Welcome Georgette and sticky vibes to you hun   . I won't recount my whole tale to you but for various reasons, including a dodgy back I got very little rest at all during my FET cycle and I got a lovely BFP...hope the same happens for you hun.


Sapphire - You may not have been on for a while, but    for your personals. I don't know how you keep up!


ApplePieMum - Just wondering how things went today?    


Thinendo - how you coping with the waitin?   ?!!


No more morning sickness for me, just the one day so now a little concerned but daren't do another test while DH away. It's weird how you worry!!   


Bye for now   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for the support everyone    

Mother hen, only a few days delay for your scan, I rememebr doing tons of tests before the first scan! ha ha  It will be fine   

AFM had baseline scan tonight, not good, lining still thick so delay of another week's worth of d/r.  I hate synarel!!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Sabah


Hang in there - it's horrid, horrid, horrid but you will forget all about it when you get your BFP   


MH
x


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi ladies


hope you're all well.


Hi sapphire- I'm well thanks. trying to not go    but very much a case of easier said than done.  OTD is wednesday but we're planning to test monday so I'm just thinking to myself that I just need to get through the weekend and then the waiting will be over.


hi KG- how are you?


Georgette- hello. we are very close in dates. We had a blast transferred on saturday 29th. ours is a fresh cycle so EC was on the 24th. my OTD is the 9th but we're going to test on monday 7th as that's 14 days post-EC.  wishing you success in this treatment.


Mother Hen- I know that I'd feel quite    about waiting even longer to meet the little bubba inside, but he/she will be that little bit bigger and stronger. hang in there, it'll be here before you know it. but this bit is definitely as hard as 2ww. don't worry about nausea disappearing. when i was 9 weeks pregnant, I woke up one morning with no nausea whatsoever and i convinced myself and DH that it's all over so we panicked so much we went for a private scan, and I can honestly tell you that as soon as I got a waft of that heartbeat, my nausea was back with a vengeance in a split second!  it's amazing what your mind can achieve!


sabah-      for being back at work and for the work-related difficulties.  I will be going back when DH is 9 months and I'll be full time and I'm dreading it like nothing I've ever dreaded before in my life     . I'm sure that it'll slowly get easier though, and as everyone says, it's actually harder for mummy than it is for baby as they are resilient and carry on thriving. as for another week of DR,    to that, but just think that in the long run it'll ensure a better outcome and that's exactly what you want, to maximise your chances of success!  good luck and hope that time flies by.


ApplePieMum- hi hun. how did you get on? I'm thinking of you and would love to have an update.  Hope that you're just too busy with your feet up and resting.


Honey's Mum- unmedicated FET sounds like a great idea. wish you success.


harrysGal- how are you? where have you reached in treatment? thinking of you.


To everyone else I haven't mentioned, hello and hope you and your LO's are doing well and enjoying the sun.


Love and best wishes,
thinendometrium x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi

Can I please join you.  We're due to start IUI in the next couple of weeks.  Our 2 year old DS is a clomid baby, we didn't have to go this route before so all a bit scary but am feeling really positive.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.
TG xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Travel Girl and WELCOME!  It's not been that long since I joined this thread either. Sorry that you're having to go down a path you've not tried before, but I wish you success and hope your DS gets a brother/sister in the very first try


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Travel girl, hi (again, just been talking to you on another thread   ) Welcome over here (I'm pretty new here too, but slowly getting to know everyone.


Thinendo, you seem to be doing really well with the waiting - not long now!     


MotherHen, if its not waiting for one thing, its waiting for another. Hang on in there, I'm sure your little bean is tucked up nice and safe. Last time round seems like a lifetime ago, but I do remember symptoms just came and went - just to scare us some more, I think.


Sabah,   


Georgette, sending you       


Sorry to anyone I've missed, but    and    to you all.


As for me, just waiting on AF so I can book my HSG. Although also keeping fingers crossed that it doesn't arrive and we get a miracle. Is anyone else ttc naturally? I find it just as hard as when we had tx - every month spending 2 weeks just wondering if... (even though its pretty unlikely).


Take care, 
Kx


----------



## georgette

Mother hen - thanks for your message - hope the sam ehappens for me!
Thin endo - we test a little later than you - so masses and masses of luck
KG - to be honest I hated the monthl 2ww when TTC naturally. I kept getting so depressed, esp as DH was convinced it would work each time. S o I hope you do better!

G
x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Hope you all well and enjoying sunshine.


Being a worry wort here as v tiny bit of brown CM on wiping today (sorry, TMI I know!) so am feeling a bit uneasy. Just wanting that scan to be here asap! Think my one remaining pee stick may be getting used this weekend to reassure me that all is well in there!   


Well got to do a bit of ironing then gonna have a sit in the sun!


Bye for now


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Mother Hen

Me again


Uh oh. Getting really freaked out now as not brown on wiping but reddy pink (I know, TMI again). Can't get hold of clinic - just answerphone. Dead worried now. I know in my head that it happens a lot and can be something and nothing but it's horrid in the middle of it not knowing. OOOHHHHH please, please stay beanies.


MH
x


----------



## thinendometrium

Mother hen my sweet      I'm so sorry that you're having this worrying time today.  Please try to stay as calm as you can as it hopefully is nothing     . I was spotting for ages after my BFP and every time they checked all was well with beanie.  Please put your feet up and relax as much as you can.  Hope that it settles and that your clinic can give you a sooner scan for reassurance


----------



## KG

MotherHen, just wanted to send you loads of       


Kx


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Just a quick update. Clinic rang back and said try not to worry and rest. They will ring me tomorrow to check on situation. I had one remaining test left so just had to do it once DH got home. It is a ClearBlue Digital one which also tells you how many weeks since conception (obviously based on hcg level). Thank God it came up fine and no of weeks has increased as it should, so feeling a wee bit better now.


Gonna take it easy this weekend and try not to worry. Unfortunately, DH in London Mon to Thurs next week so am flying solo with DD though may see if can get some help for a couple of days.


thinendo and KG, thanks so much for your posts. Means a lot.


DH has made dinner so off to eat it


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Mother Hen - Many   Sorry you are having such a worrying time. Hope everything settles done. Rest as much as you can.    and everything crossed that scan shows all is well.

Thinendo - Loads of luck for testing on Monday.  I hope you get your dream.    

KG - Hope you can get your HSG sorted soon. (or not    ). We are kind of ttc naturally but don't see it ever 
happening.

Welcome Travelgirl - I have done IUI and it is not as scary as it seems.  Are you having medicated IUI or natural?  Good luck   

Sabah - Sorry you are on the dreaded synarel for another week.   Hope next scan shows nice thin lining.

Welcomer Georgette - Many sticky vibes.    

Applepiemum - Hope everything went ok.    

Hello everyone else.

Lovely weather today.  I managed to get sunburnt in the park today.  Covered DD in loads of suncream but forgot to do myself   

S xx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for all the support mummys...

Motherhen - scary but its really common...I had loads at 6 weeks but all was fine, be good to get some help so you can relax and stay calm   

Thinendo, thanks sweety, working is hard but you're right DH is fine with whoever looks after him, he's such a love and I have fridays to spend with him, went to the local paddling pool today, makes such times even more special...although wanted to kill him at bed time, over tired, over stimulated and screaming the place down!   

KG really hope you get your BFP soon....what is HSG?    

sapphire you made me laugh, I had sun cream with me and didn't cover either of us   

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Guest

Mother hen, take it easy hun. Sending you a big hug x


----------



## georgette

mother hen - good luck , but I have good feelings about it for you!
Thin endo - goodl uck for monday my fingers are crossed.
Hi Sapphire - it is soooo warm isn't it!

Well, I have had some cramping here, but no bleeding so I am really hoping the teeny one is okay! Thoughts of positive sticky thoughts please!

G
xx


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey ladies


Just time for a quick post from me. Bleeding has got steadily worse today till is like a light period. Soooo worried but trying as hard as I can to stay positive. Clinic rang today to see how I was and have squeezed us in for scan on Friday so we don't have to wait through next weekend. Feel like I will be going mad by then.


Have bought more pee sticks...trying to decide if good idea to use one or not. Just waiting till DH has put DD to bed as if not good news, don't want to get upset in front of her.


Thanks to all of you for your support - big   to you all and     for your own situations


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

just to let you know that I'm thinking of you Mother Hen and hope that it all settles and everything is ok with bubs


----------



## Guest

Mother Hen   how's you today hun? x


----------



## Tcardy

Hi girls 

sorry not posted but thanks for asking after me

well i finally tested today and got a BFN  feeling disappointed but really need to sort something as not seen af for 3 months (i think!!!), which probably explains why i am so bloated 

Motherhen - hope your OK

big hello to everyone, will try and post more

Tracey


----------



## sabah m

Motherhen, hope you are ok, thinking of you xxx     

Tcardy, disappointed for you...whats next?

AFM, next scan wednesday morning to check if I'm D/R and ready for stimming...


----------



## MummyT

Hi everyone.

I feel maybe now's the right time to join this thread as AF showed today and i was rather gutted (like i was for the million times it happened before birth of DS).  This tells me my heart is ready to try for another, but at the moment logistically it's bad timing completely.

Mum was diagnosed with widespread cancer 6 weeks ago and is getting progressively worse, whuich came as a massive shock.  Also I'm currently trying to find a job and go back to social work as money is very tight indeed (much worse than we thought).

I am totally mad wanting another at this time.  I guess my feelin is that it once again could take years and years (that's if and a big if we are ever lucky enough again).

What does everyone else feel?  Is there simply no right time?

xxx Angie


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


MummyT - been through similar to you as my mum quite ill this year and DH job at risk but in the end we decided time was against us and there's never a great time - also, if you get a BFP it is something for everyone to look forward to amongst all the other stuff. You do also have to steel yourself to be prepared for any disappointment though. It's a toughie - hang in there and take a little time to think it through with your DH.


thinendo - thinkin of you hun...any news?   


Tcardy - sorry to hear BFN think you need to get things checked out hun   


Honey's mum - Thanks all for your thoughts.


Sabah - good luck with scan



A.F.M., not great news here I'm afraid. Bleeding worsened over weekend and since late Sat is pretty much like normal AF with pains etc so not looking great.    Clinic been brilliant, ringing me every day. They did offer to do bloods today (too early to scan) but DH had to go to London this morning with work. His job has just disappeared and he's been redeployed into new role as a temp measure but still under threat of redundancy. This week's meetings majorly important for new role so couldn't cancel. If had gone for bloods today, beta HcG could have shown nil so would have found out on my own then had to ring DH to tell him so we have opted to wait till scan Fri a.m. when DH is back.


The waiting is tough but hanging in there. Have managed to get DD in nursery today so can put feet up, then Mum and Dad coming tom and my sis coming Tues night and staying Wed. DD in nursery again Thurs Fri so am resting as much as poss. Felt a bit of a heel sending DD in today as she was a bit confused but needs must and I am shattered.



Will keep you posted


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Tcardy- so very sorry that it's not the news you were hoping for.  hope that you're able to get to the bottom of your periods being irregular very soon.


mummyT- welcome hun. i'm so sorry that you're going through a lot of difficult emotional times at this time but i think that if you feel you're ready, then that must mean it's time despite everything going on around you.  good luck.


mother hen-      for the difficult time you're going through and the limbo you're in. I really hope that time flies by until friday and that you get   the good news that you've ruled out in your mind, i really really do.


sabah- good luck with DR scan and hope that you're ready to start stims this week.


georgette- i'm thinking of you and      that you get your BFP soon and share the happy news with us     


hello to sapphire, KG and everyone else I've missed


unfortunately we have sad news here, BFN yesterday and today. All over and devastated is a major understatement.  The immense guilt I am feeling at this point in time cannot be put into words as I've put my sweet DS through so much, including stopping breastfeeding so very very soon     


Thank you for thinking of me and rooting for us.  I wish you all lots of luck.


----------



## Ceri.

Huge        all round


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thinendo - So sorry - very many   

Mother Hen - Sorry bleeding has become worse but still keeping everything crossed for you.     Hope Friday comes quickly for you.

Welcome Angie - So sorry to hear about your mum and work/money issues.  I don't think there is ever necessarily a good time to try again I think you just have to go for it you feel it is right. Good luck     

Sabah - Good luck for Weds     

Tracey - Sorry it was BFN   

Georgette -     

Hello everyone else.   to all.

DD back to school today - feel so lost at the beginning of each term.  I see all these other mothers happy their LOs are back at school but I miss her terribly - I guess I must be odd.

S xx


----------



## sabah m

Mother hen      for you, hope friday comes soon and allays all your fears xxxxx

Sapphire....I don't think you're odd for missing your dd, i hate leaving my son for work, so I can imagine feeling even worse when he goes to school on fridays which are my days off!

Angie, I agree with Sapphire there's no good time...if we thought about that we would never go ahead, sorry for all your bad news xxx

Thinendo


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Thinendo - am so very very sorry that your dream didn' come true. Hold your DH and DS close and know that you WILL get through this and take comfort in being a much loved wife and Mummy.    



Just a quickie from me as am dead beat. Unfortunately ended up at A and E this afternoon on advice of clinic as more heavy bleeding and clots (sorry TMI).


Long story short, neck of womb is open and they had to remove a lump which registrar said looked like tissue (sorry TMI again) so she said is looking v like miscarriage. Have booked me a scan for Wed and DH is coming home tomorrow.


Only crumb of comfort is beta HcG was as expected for this stage (think she said 394).


So that's me for now. Off to bed.


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

thank you Ceri, sapphire and sabah for your   , much appreciated.


mother hen my luv       I'm so so sorry and so very upset for you       glad that DH will be coming home to be with you during this terribly difficult time


----------



## Tcardy

Morning Girls xxxx

thanks for all your messages re my BFN, have started the pill again so at least af will come within the month!!!!

Motherhen - thinking of you hun at this difficult time xxx

Thinendo - so sorry to hear your result xxx 

Saphire -    for you feeling lost at the start of term xx my dd starts nursery in September and i am dreading it    at the moment i work 3 days and my mum looks after her and she even cries when i leave her there   

Ceri - hey hun long time no speak, how are you?

Mummyt - how are you doing hun?

big hello to all i have missed

Tracey xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Im kind of lost with everyone?? I dont get much chance to post these days but do read up when I get the chance!

Sending big    for those that need it and hoping everyone is ok - will (hopefully) get time to read the latest news and have time for personals later!!

Cath xx


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon   

Well the consultation is booked for Sat (think i told you) and after a few calls yesterday, we have got a referral letter from GP to collect on Fri to take on Sat. and also booked a b.scan for tomorrow. Will have to travel 1 and a half hours so early wake up tomorrow! 

Tracey ... Fine thanks hun, things are moving pretty quickly, but fully anticipating a long wait til we actually start tx. How's little M doing?   

Cath ... Hi! How are you? 

Huge hugs to everyone having a tough time, thinking of you x


----------



## sabah m

Motherhen, so sorry you're going through such a tough time after so much joy....praying tomorrow's scan will be miraculous


----------



## Tcardy

Morning ladies 


motherhen - thinking of you today xx

Ceri - hey Hun, M is doing great thanks she will be 3 next month OMG!! Hows E doing? growing fast, thinks are moving for you which is great good luck hun x

hope everyone else is ok

xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Scan showed still havent d/r (after 3 weeks of sniffing), will get blood test results to confirm later today.  I'm ok, getting used to the disappoitnments, but now really worried about added costs, just worked out buserelin cost is over £1000....we just can't keep throwing money away, my pay is being cut by £400 this month as temporary promotion over, so already we're having to make huge cutbacks at home, I don't know what to do.  Can I insist to use synarel for a further week?


----------



## Mother Hen

Ladies


Just an update from me - very sadly,  scan this a.m. confirmed we have lost our little bean(s). Am devastated. 


Will be back on when can bring myself to post some sense.


Thanks for support ladies


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## sabah m




----------



## Ceri.

Mother Hen ....        So sorry to read your news


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Mother Hen I am so, so sorry.  Sending huge


----------



## Tcardy

oh Motherhen, i am so sorry to read your news, thinking of you


----------



## georgette

mother hen - I am so very very sorry to hear that, your have my thoughts and prayers.

Thin endo - i am also so sad that you had a bfn xxxxx

T cardy - only good thing I can think about with the pill is the regularity of periods!

Had cramping here and am truly knackered - but we plod on! Test next wed - will let you know

G
xxx


----------



## Tcardy

Georgette - was put on the pill years ago to regulate periods as its the only thing thats works, guess i was hoping to fall pg naturally after a successful ivf

how are you feeling in the 2ww?

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Mother Hen - Hope you are as OK as you can be. Thinking of you.     

Georgette -     Hope those symptoms are good ones.

Sabah - Sorry you have still not d/r.  Did the bloods confirm? What have you decided to do?   

Ceri - Good luck for Sat. 

Cath - Lovely to hear from you - hope you are OK.

Tracey - That must be very difficult if LO cries when you leave her.    I have always hated leaving DD but at least she has pretty much always been happy to go.

Thinendo -     

Love to all.   

S x


----------



## sabah m

Hi Sapphire

I've stopped sniffing, waiting for AF as bloods confirmed it-clinic made me feel better syaing my hormones are far too strong!!  Then will start buserelin, its not as expensive as I worked out (its £100 rather than £1400!!!) so the only thing is now having to stab myself!


----------



## Ceri.

Sabah ... Good luck with the stabbing! 

Mother Hen ... Thinking of you hun   

Went for scan y'day, good in the respect that i no longer have cysts on my ovaries    didnt they they could 'diasappear'! BUT there are loads of little fibroids in my uterus    Although she said it shouldnt be a problem with tx, they will eventually get bigger and cause heavy and painful af's, (bad enough as it is!) So marching onward to Sat consultation, where she'll go through our schedule for tx and poss write out scripts! Hecky thump!


----------



## thinendometrium

oh mother hen-          i'm s ver sorry for what   you are going through no words can help         be kind to yourself      


sabah- hope the jabs do the trick so you can get on with treatment


ceri- great news about cysts but sorry about fibroids. hope you can start soon.


georgette- hope all good signs. good luck.


hello to sapphire, kg, applepiemum and everyone 


am trying to move on from bfn but it's proving v hard


----------



## Ceri.

thinendometrium ... (Have you had a look on 
*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE )

Sending you huge hugs. x


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Ladies, 

can I join in? sorry for no personals, neva been on this thread b4. look forward to getting to know you all.

My names hayley and were are starting our 6th icsi next month but I feel as if its a waste of time and money doing it, coz we always have great embyos but only ever had one baby on tx no3.  I/we have to keep going but Im really struggling at the moment and maybe should count our blessing with the one child, which i do, but feel as if family isnt complete and it makes it harder when my son asks when mummy and daddy will be giving him his bro or sister.

Do you think after 6 attmpt the chances get less the more you do it?

Sorry to rant and moan just thought it would be easier TTc after we had a successful pg and carried a baby full term to the weight of 10lb, ouch   

hayley xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Welcome Hayley - Many   You have done it once I   that you will be lucky again.     

Thinendo - Still early days - allow yourself time to come to terms with it.  I always assumed that a negative would be easier when I had my LO but it is not.  The only thing is I can hug her when I feel sad - it helps. Many   

Ceri - Good news on the cysts but sorry about the fibroids.  On my scan before I got pg with DD they noticed 3 small fibroids but obviously things worked out OK for me - hope they do for you too.  On the good note my fibroids don't really seem to have increased so far (touch wood).  Hope they sort you out on Sat - good luck   

Sabah - Glad it is much cheaper than you thought.  Good luck with that   

Sx


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks Sapphire    Thats good to know that the fibroids didn't cause a prob with you   

Hiya Hayley    and Welcome    10lb    Ouch!

Thinendo How are you today hun        

Went well today, had AMH bloods done and consultation (pockets lighter already!   ) so just another follow-up consult shortly then starting within 3-6 months!    EEeeek!


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, I've been away all week visiting family and not online, so have just popped on to send          for all the sad news on here right now. ThinEndo and MotherHen, thinking of you both. 


Take care, I'll catch up properly during the week. (Shattered - ds decided that sleeping wasn't an option whilst we were away!)


KG xx


----------



## georgette

hi all

I need a positive boost - foolishly tested 2 days early and got a BFN - please please please someone tell me there is still hope for the test in 2 days I am all ready heart brokend but have this teeny bit of hope and I dont even know if it ia viable bit of hope.

Thinendo - it is indeed early days and you must have time to grieve

Hi hayly - as you can see I may be staring a BFN in the face and it simply does not get easier with a gorgeous DS. I think I waould not yet be able to give up, but it is so very very hard isn't it?

Mother hen - how are you?

Love to all others

G


----------



## daisy-may

hey girls can i join in ?? 


ready to start again, cycle 5 for a sibling for the little man who is 13 months and kissing himself in the mirror as a type         


anyway, waiting for my AMH to come back from the clinic ( will cal them at the end of the week ) then its full steam ahead for egg share at the LWC cardiff . matching me wont be a problem so hoping to be PUPO in august at somepoint ....


will read back in a mo .... the kissing has stopped and has turned into blowing raspberrys on the mirror ... hes a nutter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xxx


----------



## daisy-may

G - course there is time for a BFP to appear .... you could have a late implanter on board, or just there isnt enough HCG to be detected on  pee stick ..... come on be positive ... it can and will happen !!!!!!!!!


thinendo - take time honey ....


hayley  - we too had little man on attempt no 3 .... but are going for no 5 in a few weeks .... sending you some hugs xxx i too had treatment at the winterborne ... good old mr d !!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey ladies


Hayley and Daisy May -     for your treatments. 


George - hang in there hun. Sending you everything I've got by way of      for Wed


KG - hope you've had some sleep hun!


ApplePieMum - how are you hun?


Ceri -    


Thinendo -      Hope DS is making you smile




A.F.M. am up and down all over the place. DH is great but just wants to fix me, bless him and hasn't quite got his head round the fact that sometimes I just need to grieve and cry   . He is fine just looking at M and counting his blessings...which makes me feel a bit awful when he says that I should just be happy we have her. It's not that I don't thank my lucky stars every day for her, but I have to grieve our little one(s),.. early though it was there was already a bond there and at times I'm just heartbroken. It's also having to come to terms with the fact that that is almost certainly it for us...no more babies. 


Chances now with a fresh cycle very slim (consultant confirmed that at our initial consult for FET) even if I could put myself through all the physical issues again...and I know DH will say No to that anyway...not to mention the financial aspect.  It's gonna take a while for me to accept that the dream of a 2nd baby is over.   


Bye for now


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


Thank you so much for all your support


Mother Hen-        take your time grieving sweetie        it's not easy. I'm thinking of you.


Georgette- I'm terrible for testing early but know that 2 days makes a HUGE difference to  HCG levels very early on so I've got everything crossed for you for Wednesday hun        , try to stay calm as little embies don't like stress   


Ceri- thank you so much for directing me to the BFN section of the website- I han't been aware of it before. thank you so much for everything. and YAY to starting very soon!!!


KG- hope that you've managed some sleep.


Daisy May- hello! wishing you lots of luck with treatment. we may end up cycling together! I've just had  a BFN in a fresh cycle and have 13 blasts in the freezer so will be doing FET as soon as clinic allows me (will find out this week when we see our consultant for review appointment). I'm very interested to see that your DS was a FET success!! do you mind me asking what day embryos you had frozens and how many you had transferred on which day? I'm panicking a lot about blasts having poorer chances of survival of the freeze/thaw process.


Hi Sapphire, Tcardy and AppliePieMum- hope you're all well.


sabah- hello hun. hope that the buserelin is doing the trick for you.


AFM- feeling much much better but still have lots of ups and downs.  lots of questioning as well (i.e. why did we opt for eSET, etc, even though hindsight is 20/20, etc). I'm coming to terms with the fact that it just wasn't meant to be.


Love and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## daisy-may

hey thinendo ..... yep dex was a FET. He was initially frozen at a day 5 blast and then transfered as a day 6 hatched blast .... we were so lucky !!! Both embies implanted but i lost one down the road .....


the way i see it is this .... if you can create an embie, then freeze it, then thaw it and then transfer it ... its got to be a tough one !!!!!!!!!!! most of my friends have had more success with FET over fresh ...


meant to say ... 13 blasts in the freezer .... you go girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Mother Hen - Very many   Of course you need to time to grieve for your loss however early it may have been. I don't understand your DH saying that you should just be happy you have DD - of course you are but you are rightly hurting for your loss and what should have been.  Remember we are here to support you. Thinking of you.

Thinendo -   We all think we should we have done something different after BFN.  I know how hard it is but try not to dwell on these feeling. You have some fantastic embryos there waiting for you and I wish you so much luck with them.

Welcome Daisy - Thank you for you very positive view on FET.  Having had DD from a fresh cycle I get worried about whether FET can really work for me (although fresh hasn't been too successful recently)  It is lovely to hear some positive stories.  Good luck with your cycle    

Georgette - I agree with the others.  There is still hope.  I remember being on the 2WW board with a lady who had BFN day before test day and BFP on test day.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

KG - Hope you are feeling less shattered and DS has caught up on his sleep too. 

Ceri - Glad you will be able to get started soon. 

Hello and   to everyone else.

Well we decided that we were eventually going to start FET.  Having problem with clinic at the moment.  Despite attending for review consult after failed cycle they want me to go for another consultation at £120.  I don't see what they can possibly tell me to make it worth the cash - if it was a fresh cycle I would probably except it if they wanted to do examinations, update blood tests, etc.  All I have had from them so far is that is is policy.  Anyway we decided we were going to go for it at the beginning of June and now with all this we are half way through June and no further.  Oh and if we were to go for consult the first appointment they could give was 3 weeks away and after that not until the end of August.  OMG I could get an appointment with my NHS GP tomorrow and I don't pay him anything directly.  Sorry for the rant feeling hard done by.  Still waiting for a response from the consultant on why he thinks it necessary.

S x


----------



## thinendometrium

sapphire-      to being made to go in for another appointment and for all the pointless waiting. like you say, it's not like they need to repeat FSH/AMH, etc for a fresh cycle.  silly and just plain annoying. hope you get things moving quickly. thanks for your words of support.


daisy-may- thank you so much for answering my questions and for the success stories. all our embies are blasts, so was worried about how they would thaw and whether they would implant.  so sorry about the twin   . we're also very concerned about something like that happening, so DH and I, although are terrified of a multiple pregnancy, are thinking that we're going to have 2 put back (we just think that DS was a product of 2 embies put back and we got a BFN with one blast..........this is all silliness and anecdotal but we just can't seem to get past our two experiences). as for the 13- we got 21 eggs (and they definitely weren't expecting that as I got 10 in my first cycle) and 16 fertilised and 14 made i to blast but 9 were definite leaders with the other 5 not as expanded on ET day.  really hope DS's future sibling is in the freezer as we speak


----------



## sabah m

Georgette - good luck for tomorrow      for good news

Thinendo - I had three blasts frozen, and two thawed and started expanding, so thaw rate seems much higher than I expected and mine were frozen under old method.  They asked how many to thaw at a time, eg if first two hadn't thawed then they'd thaw the third.  We thawed all three with a view to transferring best two.

Mother hen - really sorry this was your last go, its devastating when cuddling child you have isn't enough, but its how we all feel.

Sapphire - its so frustrating, how much unnecessary fees do we have to spend, my clinic charges for the ICSI, then I'm paying another £500 for the consultant!

AFM waiting for AF so I can start buserelin....my stupid sister smashed one bottle on the day I brought drugs home from clinic!  Feel bad for charging her as she looks after DS for free! ha ha!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sabah - Can't believe you have another £500 for the consultant.  Oops to your sister smashing one of the bottles - hope you get to started soon.

Thinendo - Thanks   

Well I did manage to get the clinic to back track and they have now said I don't need the consultation.  So I have booked this morning and should be having ET around 3 August.

S x


----------



## thinendometrium

sabah- hope AF arrives soon for you. thanks for reassuring thaw survival rates.


sapphire- result!!! well done! and we may end up being cycle buddies depending on what the consultant says tomorrow.  good luck.


----------



## ApplePieMum

Hi everyone, its a BFN for us. Devastated, cant even think. 

Thanks for all your best wishes and good luck to everyone for the future.

ApplePieMum


----------



## Tcardy

morning girls xxx

just a quickie..... 

Applepiemum - sorry sorry to read your result hun    

got to run as working  

love to all 

Tracey x


----------



## Ceri.

Applepiemum ...      sorry to hear your result hunny


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Applepiemum - So sorry


----------



## thinendometrium

oh ApplePieMum hun       I'm so very sorry my sweet


----------



## KG

Applepiemum -    I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself, hun.


Thinendo - hope you got on ok with your consultant appt. 


Motherhen - how are you doing?   I really think men process things differently to us - when they see a problem they immediately want to solve it, when sometimes all we want to do is talk it through. Also I don't think men bond so quickly to a pregnancy as we do - after all we get all those hormones to deal with. Of course you need some time to grieve, and we're always here if you want to talk.


HSG for me today and good news, I think.    Dr thought there was a problem in one tube, but by the end he decided it was probably ok. He was brilliant - talked me through everything and pointed everything out on the screen. I was in bits - partly cause its such a horrible proceedure and partly in case there was a problem and IUI wouldn't be an option for us. Anyway, seems to be another step we've overcome so onwards we go...


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## thinendometrium

KG- poor you having an HSG   , horrible evil things, but so pleased it's good news and it's another hurdle passed.  I got on ok thank you- will be having natural FET with my next AF so ET approximately 24th or 25th July. Don't know whether I should put hopes up or just pretend nothing is going to happen.......


----------



## daisy-may

back to post later but just a quickie to say my AMH test was fab, lots of fertility ... so am full steam ahead. Took last cycles blood results to mes clinic as dont want to have to re-do them all ( and want to start again v soon ) ... waiting for call to do the remaining tests ....


daisy xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

daisy-may- YAY to good AMH, that's great news! good luck with getting started soon.


AFM- had review appointment yesterday. we have been given the go ahead for natural FET with my next cycle in July. we will be thawing 2 blasts and putting back however many of the two survive the thaw. I've been given 70-80% chance of success, but over THREE FETs.  We will be doing at least two natural ones in successive months (but hope I won't be needing the second one as the first will work).  The consultant is quite optimistic that it was just sheer bad luck that we got a BFN and is confident in our frosties.  I sure hope he's right.


anyone had experience with natural FET? DH and I are quite happy with the idea as it almost feel like ttc naturally (apart from the ET that is!) but always questioning whether it would ever work.  I don't know, for the time being, I'm full of    and can't wait to get started and be PUPO again around 24th or 25th July     


have a good weekend one and all x


----------



## Ceri.

Thinendo ... There's a natural FET chatter thread here hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235465.0  They'll be able to answer Q's etc Hope this helps x


----------



## thinendometrium

Thank you so much Ceri, I'm so terrible with finding things on this website


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Very quiet here - hope you are all OK. 

Thinendo - Good news on being able to get started again.  I have only done medicated FET but have know others do natural and succeed.

KG - Good news on the HSG.

Hello everyone else.

S x


----------



## thinendometrium

Sapphire- thank you for your words of support and encouraging experience, really appreciate it.


Honey's mum- hello, how are you? when are you going to try with FET?


sabah- what's the news with the buserelin? hope treatment is progressing well for you.


hello to everyone else.  hope you're enjoying the great weather.


----------



## sabah m

Hi Thinendo

Momentum is lost now....probably a good thing as feel under less pressure now....2 weeks still no   !!!!! Stupis stupid cycle.  I'm just worried coz as time goes by I am putting on weight as motivation to diet is gone!  Its so hot, don't you feel sorry for the tennis players today!

Honey's mum, isn't it funny how we're so broody despite having young toddlers?


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 
I went for a rare night out with friends from my antenatal group last night and yet another one announced that she's pregnant. Out of six of us, one already has her second baby, and two are pregnant, plus my three oldest, dearest friends are all pregnant. Feeling a bit    today, especially last night when people were talking about planning the age gaps between their LOs - I just wish it was that easy (they don't know about my problems tx, so weren't being insensitive). I know when you have a toddler and mix with other mummies with LOs the same age, you're bound to come across lots of other pregnancies, and I am really happy for them all - it just makes me feel a bit glum. 


Sorry for the 'me' post. 


Honey's Mum - good news that you don't need another lap! V odd though that you have to be re-refered   


Kxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

KG - I've had the same thing with my antenatal group.  They are insensitive though!  Out of 6 from the original group, I am the only one who hasn't got number 2 or is pregnant.  And these 'lovely' people keep going on about how I'm going to be 40 next year so shouldn't I be getting on with it.  Grrrrr...........  So my tactic is to avoid them at all costs.  Has worked now for about 2 months and I have come up with a list of excuses to use when they do suggest a date to meet up.  Cowardly, yes but it's helping me.

Sorry, not up to speed with everyone else.  Hope all OK.

AFM, I started buserelin and puregon injections on Saturday.  Got our first scan tomorrow so really hoping for 2-3 follicles so that IUI basting can happen early next week.  Am feeling OK but it's hard staying positive the whole time.

TG x


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Just wanted to say hi and can I join you? Am a bit of an infrequent poster I'm afraid but was motivated by the last 2 posts!!!

Travel Girl / KG - I totally understand what you're saying!    I feel 100% better about being around pg people than I did when I was ttc for 5 years before I got pg. But at least then I could try to avoid pg people to some extent...now as a toddler's Mum I am around lots of Mum's all ttc (pretty quickly!) or pg or talking about when they'll be pg. This week I have found out 3 people are pg. One friend has suffered lots of m/c but is now  20 wk's pg with 2nd and has pretty much started avoiding me which is also a bit difficult to deal with. I hate this whole IF business and the horrible feelings it leaves us with.

I had a failed IVF recently, and am hoping to start short protocol next cycle. Good news is I just found out today my clinic will allow me to take something to delay AF as it's due when we are on hols at the end of July. As I am a teacher I really want to do a cycle over the summer hols. 

Anyway, gotta go....

xx


----------



## KG

Hi (again)


RJS - hi, and welcome. So sorry you had a failed IVF   it must be pretty hard fitting tx around teaching, I know how hard it is to get time for appts and so on. 


Travel Girl, its a shame your antenatal group aren't more sensitive. Sometimes I think its best to avoid situations that are going to stress you out. 


It's funny, some pg friends I feel fine around, but I find it especially hard around my antenatal group, probably because we all went through our first pregnancies together. Also after I had my ds and started going to toddler groups etc I felt 'normal' (ie just like all the other mums after years of feeling 'different' due to IF problems) and now I guess I feel like, if our tx doesn't work, will be somehow different from them again. 


Oh, I'm just feeling a bit down this evening, sorry everyone.   


Kx


----------



## Travel Girl

KG - I could have written your last post.  I've felt a turning point in the last couple of months and suddenly feel the odd one out again.  Am trying not to tell too many people about this treatment which in some ways makes it a lot harder but then again I don't want the pressure of everyone asking me how it's going and to "just relax" and it'll all happen.  First time around when someone said "just relax" I wanted to throttle them (that's normal isn't it??!) and I really don't want all that again.

Anyway, just had acu so am being as calm as I can.  Scan at 2pm.  Quite anxious now, silly when I've had so many internal scans.  This time just don't know what number of follies there will be.

Enjoy your Fridays ladies.  It's a beautiful day in sunny Devon.

TG x


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

I totally echo what you are both saying...it was lovely to feel "normal" after so many years down the IF route. I still feel totally blessed and every day is wonderful....but there is still a gap which has surprised me and made me feel guilty. I love DD so much but I would still love another....if anything more than ever for her to have a sibling.#

TG - Good luck for scan!   

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

TG - Good luck for the scan.  Sorry you have to put up with insensitive comments.   

KG - Big   Totally sympathise with everything you say.  I remember when I got pregnant with DD I thought it is going to be wonderful not to have all those feeling ever again but now desperate for another they are back again.

Hi RJS - Great that your clinic will give you something to delay AF. Good luck for your cycle.   

Sabah -    

Honey's mum - Good news on cyst.  Strange about having to be re-referred. 

Thinendo -   You're welcome.  Hope you are OK. 

Hello everyone else.

Trying to sort out my drugs - better go and get on.

S x


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey all


Sorry not been on for a while.


ApplePieMum -     so sorry hun. Thinkin of you.


KG - your post is exactly my experience too. 4 girls in my antenatal class when I had DD and 3 have had their second (the last one a week before I got my recent BFP) and the 4th is due in Sep. Sooo hard having thought we'd cracked it and then lost our beanies. Fortunately I don't have the insensitivity to deal with. 


They all knew about treatment as (due to limited child care for DD) they were on standby for me to look after her during tx and have all been so helpful and kind....but you hit the nail on the head when you said it's feeling the odd one out that's so hard again. Especially as that is likely to be it for us now as we used all our embies this time. I'm too old for a fresh cycle really and I know DH wouldn't let me do another as I was so ill last time round so unless we get a highly unlikely natural miracle that'll be it for us. The loss was hard enough but coming to terms with that being it is in some ways harder.


thinendo and all you others getting back on the merrygoround    


Will probably bow out here soon as feel a bit of a fraud now we're not actually TTC anymore. Thanks for all your support ladies


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## KG

I'm so glad I found this thread - it is a comfort to know that others feel the same as you do, although I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 


Sending        for everyone - I think we all need a few. 


Kxx


----------



## thinendometrium

ladies, what you have been describing is exactly what I feel and in fact is as if I had written it all myself.  I was so relieved to finally 'fit in' when our miracle DS was born, but it is very very quickly changing to a feeling of being 'the odd one out' again as almost everyone we know either already has a second or are expecting their second and they all keep asking about when we're thinking of trying for number 2...................................needless to say that none of them know about our treatment, so either have to pretend that we want a big gap, or more recently I've changed to admitting that we'd like number 2 but timing is not good at the moment.


but as KG says, although it's good to know that I'm not alone in this, I wouldn't wish these feelings on anyone   


hope that you've all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

At least none of us are the odd one out here.  Really feel very supported and good to know that we're not alone.  Like you, thinendo, I've been saying that we wanted a larger gap but it's getting more difficult to use as an excuse as I shall be 40 in March and these "kind" dogooders like to keep reminding me of that and how I should be getting on with having number 2!  Oh if only it was that easy eh!

Got another scan today to see if my two follies have grown over the weekend.  All being well will be having IUI on Weds.

Hope you're all OK ladies.
TG xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Travel Girl- yes, they do like to constantly remind one of their age   . one of my very close friends was chatting to me after I gave birth and was asking about how everything was going and invariably came round to inappropriately asking about when I`d want to have the second and when I said something like "I would think that we wouldn`t have a very huge gap" she said something horrible like "well, of course, it doesn`t make sense biologically to do that"     . I really couldn`t believe my ears, and couldn`t understand why it would come from someone who is supposed to be near and dear (no one however asides from my sister knows about our fertility treatment).  Good luck with the scan and hope that IUI can go ahead on wednesday.


honey`s mum- thanks for the link, always like to read threads like that and will definitely be reading it later.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Many      to everyone.  Hopefully things will change for all of us soon.    xx

TG - Hope those follies are getting lovely and big.


----------



## KG

I think I must be lucky that not many people have asked when we are thinking of having another. Last time around we didn't tell a soul that we were having tx (I told my mum we were having a few issues when I had my lap, as I felt weird having a GA without her knowing) then after bfp we told close family and friends only about our tx. If anyone does ask, I just smile and say 'well, its not so straight forward for us' and also add that at my age (almost 40   ) we'll just have to wait and see what happens.  


This time I have told a few more close friends, partly cause I feel I need the support, whether we are successful or not. I lost my mum recently and I feel I need all the support I can get. Fortunately they are all very discreet and don't ask me for update on where we are at with tx. 


Travel Girl, sending you      


  for everyone else. 


Kx


----------



## thinendometrium

KG- so sorry for losing your beloved mum recently   . i think that's a huge part of the stress of treatment ......................when one feels unsupported, so I think you did the right thing by telling your close friends, further proved by them being discrete about it and not pestering you with questions.


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Just come back from having IUI.  Follies had grown over the weekend and we were able to do the HCG trigger on Monday night.  Procedure itself was very quick.  Now back at home feeling a bit emotional and negative.  Have given it my best shot this month but I'm just in the lap of the gods now.

DS is with my parents this afternoon so am making the most of having some time to put my feet up and concentrate just on me.

Got my acu lady coming over in the next hour so hoping that will calm me down and restore some positivity.

Sorry for me post, hope everyone is OK.  Thinking of you all.

TG xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Travel Girl- oh hun, hope that the acupuncture has restored some      as you need to be full of positivity so that the magic can happen inside you over the next few days     . I hope that your 2ww is easy and quick and you sail through all the way to a wonderful BFP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

TG - Good luck           

  to everyone.


----------



## sabah m

Hello everyone

Still waiting for AF   three weeks after stopping synarel.  When will my treatment ever start  My OTD was supposed to be last monday! Have put on at least half a stone, despite hot weather and swetaing like a fatty!  How long do I wait?


----------



## thinendometrium

sabah- so sorry for your protracted ordeal my luv    so sorry I can't help- I've never down reg'ed at all. hope the stupid witch makes an appearance very soon for you


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone

Im still here reading!!

Wishing everyone good luck for their impending treatment and 2wwaiters!!!

No news here - still waiting for the phonecall!!!!

Cath xxx


----------



## sabah m

ha ha Honey's mum, loved the dance...Thinendo, I'm still waiting.  My niece said you might be pregnant, but hubby had a vasectomy 14 years ago which is why all the IVF rollercoater started in the first place so iIm not gonna buy a pee stick!!

TG congratulations on being PUPO!!  Hope you're more relaxed and feeling loads more positive about it xxx    

Feeling really good today as consolidated all £20000 of IVF related debt and will have some spare cash in 2 months time!  Might even treat ourselves to a cheap last minute holiday.  

How's everyone else?


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, thank you for you kind thoughts. 


Sabah, sending you    Hope AF arrives soon. This whole process just seems to be one wait after another   


Travel Girl - how are you doing?          How's the 2ww with having a LO to care for too? I don't know how I'd manage at the moment - all my ds seems to want to do all day is use me as a climbing frame!


Babies everywhere here again    one preggy friend visiting for the weekend with her 4 year old too (just when my ds has decided that everything in the house is 'mine' and not to be shared - should be fun   ) plus another good friend about to give birth any day now. 


How's everyone else doing?


Kx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Hope you are OK.    that phonecall comes soon.   

KG -       

Sabah - Hope AF arrives soon - how frustrating.   

Hello and    to everyone else.

I have been on d/r for a week now.  Going OK but feeling very tired today - so definitely an early night.

S x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

I'm doing fine, thanks.  Almost one week down, so half way through the 2ww.  Have to say though, I'm emotional as hell.  Have fallen out with my mum which I never do, we're very close.  I'm sure she's putting it down to the hormones so hopefully all will be well.

DS has been a horror the last few days - typical.  Still, it's keeping my mind off the 2ww so not all bad I guess.  I can't seem to take him anywhere.  He just seems to want to cause the most damage and turmoil he can in such a short amount of time.  If we have to do IUI again I will purposely not go and visit people on the 2ww, they can come to us and hopefully make me a lot calmer.  

KG - sharing is not a word my DS understands either!


Sabah - last minute holiday sounds great, will do you the world of good and be ready for your next round.

Sapphire - enjoy your early night.  I might just join you (no, not like that - you know what i mean!)

Hope everyone is OK.
Take care,
TG xx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


shoe queen- we've not met before, but nice to meet you and just read your signature- good luck and i hope that phone rings very soon!


sabah- that witch..........where is she? she gave me a big fright too.........read below! great that you have managed to consolidate the IVF debt and that you may have money left over for a holiday..........much deserved.


KG- babies/pregnant ladies everywhere here too and i'm just a big old grump in the evenings after seeing/hearing of them, which makes me hate myself, but I'm really not able to help myself...........


TG- so sorry that 2ww has been full of hormones and unruly DS. hope your mum has put it down to the hormones.  as for DS, as you say, at least it's made the time go by without you dwelling on treatment! Good luck with the second week and hope it's a bit easier on you.


Sapphire- congrats on getting started and sorry that tiredness has begun to kick in. early night sounds fab. good luck with this cycle hun.


Hello to all the other lovely mummies.


AFM- as you know, was awaiting AF (post fresh IVF BFN in may/june) to start natural FET and AF was due today. have been very worried it wouldn't turn up on time because of the IVF last month and up until last night (well, actually, up until midday today) and I was panicking as I really need this cycle to run like clockwork due to practicalities of attending for ET, etc. Well, started spotting (sorry TMI) just past midday and I RUSHED to call the clinic to register start of cycle- will be going in for day 8 scan next tuesday.  Nothing much happened and I thought that it was a bit odd, but by late afternoon, all hell broke loose and I'm now paying for complaining about not having any AF pains/symptoms of AF for the past couple of days.  But, never mind, as it means the cycle has begun!  Now I just need my endometrium to cooperate as that's my next fear..............cancellation because of thin lining.  So, although no meds, I'm now back on the rollercoaster once again......


Luv and best wishes,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Used to post on here a while back and now we are about to embark on IVF number 4 for baby number 3. I feel so selfish posting on other threads, when I know that people are still trying for baby 1 or even 2!  

My doctor had done a few preliminary tests for me, but even she told me that I should probably just think I am lucky and not bother!! - I am only 33 and can afford treatment!! surely my decision! 

I started my sniffs today and am off to sunny cyprus for treatment on 26th July!


----------



## thinendometrium

salalison- hello and welcome (back!) and I wish you a successful treatment hun! it is WONDERFUL to see IVFers trying for baby number 3 (and 4!) and it most certainly is YOUR decision whether you should have more treatment and it's nobody else's business!  Some people are just so horrible, thinking that we are somehow inferior and that we don't have the right to wish for childREN and should count our lucky starts with just one child    .............makes me SO angry.  Anyway! Treatment in cyprus should be lovely! in the summer too! lots of ways to be distracted from the minutia of treatment!  Good luck hun.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hi Salalison - Just posted the cycle buddies thread.  Nice to see you here too.  Can't believe your doctor said that to you - as you say it is your decision.

Thinendo - Glad you can get started again.  Hope you don't get cancelled for thin lining.  Sending thick thoughts to 
you.   

TG -   Hope you and your mum sort things out.  I am sure all our LOs go through phases like that - sure you could do without it though.   

Hello everyone else.  Hope everyone is OK.

DD got me up at 2am this morning suffering from constipation.  At least I had got to bed a bit earlier and had some sleep.  Always takes me ages to get back to sleep when I have got up in the night.

S x


----------



## alison123

Hi Sapphire - nice to come on this thread and be able to talk about LOs. Hope all is going well for you and you get more sleep tonight! 

Thinendometrium - I know she is a bit blunt my doctor!! and she is the surgeries fertility guru as she does a few days a week in a fertility clinic also!! wander how many kids she has!! never mind, she also asked me if I had PCOS as I look overweight!! I just laugh at her now! 

Both my monsters are running around the garden at the moment, burning lots of energy! going out to join them!!!!!

Sally x


----------



## KG

Salalison - hi, nice to 'meet' you! I can't believe your doc would say things like that   It makes me really cross when people think we should think ourselves lucky to have one, or two. Of course we all treasure the LOs we weren't sure we would ever get, but that doesn't stop us from wanting to add to our families just like anyone does. 


Thinendo - I'm the same as you - was just be-moaning lack of AF following my HSG this month when she appears with a vengeance    At least it means you can get going. Sending you     


Travel Girl -     . Hope you have sorted things out with your mum. Sometimes our LOs seem to know when playing up will cause us the most stress, don't you think? Have you got family close by who could give you a break for a few hours?


I'm off in 'housewife' mode today, in advance of our visitors this weekend - still, at least it means the place gets a good clean!   


Take care, everyone
Kxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Got a BFN today.  Did test a day early (but 14 days after IUI) which was negative.  Then AF arrived this afternoon so definitely game over for me.  Am gutted.  Hoping we can start tx straight away but this depends on if there are any cysts.  Having a scan tomorrow to see.  Really hoping I'll be back on the drugs on Thursday.

It's so hard.  Really trying not to let DS pick up on my frustrations, but it's hard.  He is being more clingy at the moment so maybe he's picked up on the tension.  Poor little man.

Hope you are all OK.  Sorry for no personals tonight.

TG x


----------



## thinendometrium

TG- I'm so very sorry      .  It is so hard to remain composed when faced with a negative cycle, but I am hopeful that a few days and hopefully good news on the scan and the go ahead for another cycle will help you recover       .  Wishing you good luck for tomorrow's scan      that no cysts are in sight      and that this cycle is successful


----------



## sabah m

Oh TG disappointed for you hun


----------



## ~Sapphire~

TG - So sorry. Many    xx


----------



## sabah m

Hey whats going on?  Very quiet on here??


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi Ladies


Hope you're all well and are all having a great weekend.

Sabah- how's it going with you? where have you reached with your cycle?


It has been quiet, hasn't it?!


Just to let you know- I'm on a natural FET and today was LH surge, so will be calling clinic monday to find out when our blast(s) will be reunited with their mummy- friday or saturday. Have had two episodes of spotting (out of the ordinary for me) wednesday and thursday night and I'm hoping clinic will give me a scan before they thaw our snow babies.


Hope to hear from everyone and how they're getting on.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## sabah m

wow thinendo, how exciting not long at all!!     for fabulous thawing and embedding xxx

I am stillllllllllllll waitingggggggggggggg for the    to turn up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its now over 5 weeks, started norihisterone (or whatever!) on friday, still nothing and they only gave me 5 days worth!  What is going on?  Have I started the menapause  Did pee stick as clinic asked me and it was negative, so whats going on  First my body doesn't respond to D/R over three weeks, now it won't wake up!!

Frustrated, and getting fatter by the minute

Sabah xx


----------



## thinendometrium

oh sabah, i'm so sorry that your body is still not playing ball, it's so frustrating.  I'm sure the norethisterone will bring on AF- you don't need to take many days of it for AF to arrive, so hope that that does the trick for you my sweet.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thinendo - Good luck.  Many    for ET

Sabah - So sorry - how frustrating for you.   

Hope everyone else it OK.

Baseline OK last week so I have just started progynova tabs so having lining scan on 29th

Sx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 
Sabah - must be sooooo frustrating  - hoping AF turns up for you soon. 


Thinendo -     


Not much happening here. Just got a date through for my planning appt to start IUI, so just twiddling my thumbs and waiting.... all we ever seem to do in this process is wait   


Hope everyone is having nice weekends. 


KGx


----------



## thinendometrium

sapphire- hope that your lining is getting nice and thick and your scan is ok thursday next week.


KG- yay to planning appointment coming through! but so true, wait, wait, wait is all we do. Hope it comes round soon.


AFM- ET is now going to be on Friday and not Saturday and that means DH can't be with me and I'm very upset and    about it. Poor dear, he is too, so I'm trying to hide my disappointment so as to not make it worse for him.  That means no DH to hold my hands and no DH to look at the screen in excitement with me    and no DH to fret over the photo of the embie(s) and no DH to beg me to think that my bladder is totally empty so that I can maximise the number of minutes I lay flat straight after ET before dashing to the loo...........................how very very sad   


lots of tears to add to my 'going back to work' tears which seem to be getting worse as the prospect looms every closer


----------



## sabah m

Oh thinendo....sad that the excitement is being tainted by you DH not being with you    ....but just think...four more days and you will be PUPO, isn't that the most wonderful thing ever    You will get to look at that screen and see you babies coming home to rest and grow, back where they belong, nothing is gonna change that experience.  You will be able to share a blow by blow account with your DH and enjoy the miracle together just a little later.  

As for returning to work, I share your tears,    I returned after 14 moths off in may, and was distraught.  But guess what, its ok    ..it hurts like hell the first week, I cried infront of an office full of people qhen I rang home the first day and DS's grandma said he's fine!  I felt deskilled and like I had lost my work brain for at least a month, but now its great having two identities.  I am really happy being back at work, full time as needed the money for more treatment.  I never imagined on that first week back I would feel like this.  I love being with my boy on weekends as some nights he is already in bed when I get in, but its ok, it makes weekends even more special and I always spend some quality time with him. The flat is a stinkin' mess, but who cares, it can't all be done, and its least of my priorities.  It will all be ok sweety   

sapphire - really hope lining thickens on time    

KG agree waiting is verrrrrrrrrrrrrrryy frustrating....was close to packing it all in today and asking clinic for a refund just so i could feel like I had a little more control over things!   

Spoke with clinic as still no AF and they reassured me it wasn't early menapause!  I have to take 5 days meds, ending tomorrow and AF should come a couple of days after meds stop!  So, if no further delays, could be PUPO by mid august....alleluia!!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks sabah for your reassurance and words of support- it means a lot and i really appreciate it. hey, your AF could arrive on my ET day! have everything crossed for you- I'm sure it will finally arrive this time x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Thinendo - Great news on ET on Friday -        So sorry that DH will not be able to be there       

Sabah - Good news for the clinic that AF should arrive soon.  Hope everything goes smoother from now on.   

KG -    The waiting is so frustrating.

Nothing new here.  School term ends Thursday and can't believe that my DD has finished her first year at school.  It has gone so fast - she is growing up too quickly. It does mean I get her for the hols now which I am really looking forward to.

S x


----------



## KG

Thinendo - sending you    .  I can only echo what sabah says - concentrate on being PUPO and hopefully a couple of weeks later you will have a lovely bfp to celebrate together.      


Sabah - hopefully not too long for you to wait now!


Feeling a bit hmmmm... today. Strangely I've been having a little mid-cycle bleeding the last couple of days. I've never had this before & am not sure what to make of it. Just at a time when you want everything to be normal, it goes a bit haywire...


Travel Girl - how are you doing? Have you started meds again for this month?


Take care, everyone, 


Kxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Sabah - really hope AF turns up soon.  How many days has it been now?  Poor you   

Thin endo - really good luck for Fri.  Shame your DH can't be with you.  My DH has made it to almost every scan and I do like the reassurance of him being there but you must think that Fri night it will all be done and you will be PUPO.  Really got everything crossed for you    

Sapphire - good luck for next Thurs.  This is our month    

KG - when's the planning appt?  Does it work in with AF?  Do you need to have any more bloods done?  It's always odd having a mid cycle bleed.  All being well, one more AF then no more for 9 months!

AFM, I'm doing back to back IUI cycles.  Did have cysts but consultant gave the go ahead for this month.  Had first scan yesterday at day 6 to make sure all OK and the nurse then said that I hadn't had cysts!    Oh well.  But I've got 5 follies, too many so hoping that not all mature.  Ideally looking at 3 follies but the nurse did say that because of my age they would consider going with 4 as not all follies have eggs.  Got another scan tomorrow morning so keeping all crossed that we won't have that issue.  Feeling OK.  Been more blase with this treatment, it's a bonus one really as I wasn't expecting to do back to back treatments.  

DS though is being a handful to say the least!  He's 2 1/4 and just keeps running off. So scared he'll get run over.  And he's so quick! Having problems keeping up with him.  He's going to be in the pushchair more than he'll want to be - but, any more advice??  

Hope everyone's OK.  Hi to those I've missed.

TG xx


----------



## thinendometrium

sapphire- thanks hun. they really do grown up too fast don't they? but will be very nice to have her all to yourself for the summer hols.


KG- hope that you're feeling a bit more   . i know what you mean, our bodies just decide to act up on the one month that we need it to play ball- I had spotting on CD 9 and 10 this month and that's very out of the ordinary for me.  Hope that all settles down and it's smooth sailing from now on.


TG- wonderful news that you're having a 'bonus' cycle and that there's no cysts! I really hope that tomorrow's scan shows less lead follies so that you go ahead    


sabah- hope that AF will show up in the next couple of days.


AFM- a miracle happened today! something came up at DH's work for tomorrow so they'll be short-staffed and DH took the opportunity to offer to work extra hours in return for Friday morning off and they agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I'm soooooooooooooo pleased! And it just came out of the blue!  I'm taking it as a sign that this cycle will be a lucky one     .  Thank you for all your words of support though, they really meant a lot.


----------



## Travel Girl

Oh thinendo  that's fab news.  It's meant to be isn't it.  Sending you loads of luck, so hope it works for you     

I've had my scan this morning and thankfully I've got 3 mature follies.  There's three others, the biggest being 14.5mm.  The consultant had to give his permission for the 3 follies, not sure why as on Monday it was implied that we could go ahead with 4 given my age.  Anyway, after a lecture about the risk of multiple pregnancy I have the go ahead for IUI on Friday.  Got HCG tonight at the civilised time of 8pm, so after DS is in bed and before I am in bed!  So so relieved.

Hope you are all OK.

TG xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

TG - Tons of luck.  Will be thinking of you Friday.     

Thinendo - Great news about DH.  Tons of luck. Will be thinking of you too.


----------



## KG

Thinendo - excellent news! So glad things have worked out! Sending you loads of         
Travel Girl - fab news for you too - triplets, then?    Sending you       . My ds is a monkey for charging off - I'm usually to be found in hot pursuit! Once on a pretty empty beach we stood back to see how far he would go before he got worried and ran back to us. Guess what - he didn't! In the end we had to race after him cause people were looking to see why a toddler was on his own    When he was a bit younger we used reins a bit, although I'm not keen on them. You can also get those little rucksacs that have a strap attached for you to hold. They do make me think a bit of 'walking the dog' but at least you can use that as a back up whilst you teach him about holding your hand. My ds has been a bit better recently, but is still confined to the pushchair on occasion when he should be able to walk but won't walk nicely - particularly when we're in the shops, for some reason he goes particularly mad in there   


AFM, planning appt is at the start of Aug and I've managed to speak to the clinic today & no more bloods needed beforehand (despite them sending a letter saying I needed to have the lot done again). Pretty badly timed, though as its the same day as AF due, so I assume I'll have to wait almost a month before I can get started    Been feeling a bit down this week, actually, struggling with a lively toddler and wondering if I'm doing the right thing starting all over again. Hopefully its just pre-tx nerves. 


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Travel Girl

KG - why not phone the clinic and explain about the dates.  They do get cancellations so push for an earlier appointment.  I got one so I know it works.  Pushing is the only way with Exeter.  And don't forget, you're paying for this treatment so you're entitled to ask and push.

TG x


----------



## sabah m

Woo hoo!!  Good news thinendo....lots of love to you and travel girl for your big days tomorrow xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies

have a houseguest so coming on here seems to be impossible to do, so very quick one from me.

thank you ALL for all your support, it is very much appreciated.

TG- YAY!!!! hope your IUI went well hun! we're now fellow 2wwers! good luck my luv!

KG- i'm sure it's just pre-tx nerves, as happens to me every now and again- thinking "what the heck are we doing?!", but doesn't last very long at all!

sabah- AF news?

[/size]*just to let you know I am now typing from the land of PUPO! As of approximately 12:30pm, we have precious cargo on board in the form of 2 "good" blastocysts (2x 4AB blastocysts). We had agreed with the consultant to thaw 2 and transfer however many survive and seems like both of our snowbabies are strong and have thawed well, after 54 days of a restful deep freeze sleep!OTD is day AF would be due, Tuesday 3rd August (I'll already be back at work so we're considering not testing and just waiting for AF to turn up (hopefully she won't!) on that day, but we will see how we hold up!).*[/size]
[/color][/size][/size]TG- let me know how you're getting on with the 2ww as I'm sure I'll need the support![/size][/size]have a great weekend ladies xxxx​


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sorry just a quick one to send:

Thinendo - Sticky vibes       

TG - Hope all went well today.   

S x


----------



## Travel Girl

Thinendo - Yay!  Fantastic news hon.  Looks like it'll be twins - both those embies really wanted to go in didn't they.

Hi to everyone else.

Just a quickie from me whilst DS is having his tea.  Had IUI basting today (I hate that word!  And insemination is just as bad..) so am officially on the 2ww.  OTD is Thurs 5th.  Feeling really crampy at the moment, didn't feel that last time.  Going out for a meal with my pre school committee tonight so that should keep my mind off it.

Then the rest of the 2ww I'll be sorting out a new ensuite. Loo leaked on Weds, closely followed by the shower on Thurs!  Grr.  But it's a job we've been thinking about for a while so just got to bite the bullet and get on with it.  Could have done without the expense, especially with treatment.  

Have a good weekend everyone.

TG xx


----------



## alison123

Great news for girls on 2ww, hope it flies by and you manage keep busy. Funny how we go though injections, hormones and very painful intrusive procedures and yet the worse thing is the painless, drug free (well almost) 2WW!!

My scan revealed 19 good six follies with some others growing too!, only three more days of stimming and then we fly to Cyprus Monday early hours with last stim jab due on plane. Ec will be 29th and transfer all going well will be 1st! I'll then have 6 days left to enjoy the sun.

Enough of me, sorry no personals tonight x 
Alison


----------



## sabah m

Wow lots of exciting news on here tonight, thinendo and TG, so happy for you, hope you are able to get some rest with your little monkeys at home but enjoy every minute with your new monkeys too!     

Alison, great news about your follies, and how great is it that you'll be in Cyprus, at least that time will fly by!  How many are you hoping to transfer?

KG how you feeling today?  Guess we can all relate to doubt, but I also thing its a good thing as it means the pressure is off a bit too....with all the delays I have been experiencing getting this cycle started, not responding, no AF for 6 weeks, so more delays...etc...I was seriously thinking I want my money back and just be happy with what I got....sick of not having control....then....lo and behold, AF turns up tonight!!!!!!Couldn't even remember dosage of d/r drugs to take so had to ring on call nurse, who was lovely and put my mind at rest.  I suppose at the end of the day, it boils down to what w will regret more, trying one last time or not trying that last time?  Really hope you feeling ok, whatever you decide    

Sapphire, how are you?


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 
Sending          to TG and thinendo. 


Sabah - at last, AF!    Onto the next stage for you! As for your sis, you just sound human to me, hun. 


Alison, loads of luck in Cyprus    


 AFM, feeling a bit better today - probably because we have had a lovely weekend with ds plus I saw a piccie of my friend's newborn (nearly born in the hospital corridor on Wed   ) which made me feel a bit broody. I think the problem is that I'm not that keen on tiny babies (does that sound awful?) and I'm not looking forward to that stage again. Obviously I loved ds at that age because he was mine, but I am so much happier with a toddler than I was with a baby. It goes so quickly, though, and its such a short stage of their lives. 


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hi ladies


hope you're all well.


sabah- YAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fab news on AF arriving! good luck getting going now!


alison- fab follies my luv! enjoy your sunny EC and ET in cyprus! lots of luck.


KG- I know what you mean, cos I just love the stage DS is at and I think he's so much fun compared to a newborn, but I'm sure as you say, when it's ours, all stages are lovely, newborn and all!


TG- hope the 2ww is going well hun. I'm going a bit   already!


sapphire- hope you're enjoying summer hols with your DD.


AFM- losing my      and it's only 2 days post ET.  Trying desperately to regain my PMA as it makes such a difference to the 2ww.


luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## KG

Thinendo - a quick few               to keep you going. 


Kx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thinendo - Sending loads of              I am sure we all lose our PMA at some point during 2WW hope you can get it back soon.

Travel Girl - And to you too             

KG - Glad to hear you are feeling better.   I kind of know what you mean I loved DD as a baby but they are tons more fun when they get older.

Sabah - Great news that AF turned up.  I think your response to your sister's news sounds doesn't sound awful just human   

Alison - Good luck     

Hi Honey's Mum - hope you are Ok.

Hello to anyone else.   

I have my lining scan on Thursday and then hopefully ET next week.  Starting to get a bit nervous about the thaw.

S xx


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks KG, really appreciate it.


HM- hope that you're well.


sapphire- thanks hun, really appreciate all the    .  Good luck on thursday!  It's so hard to stop worrying, but I can't wait for you to have your ET next week and then a BFP only a few days later!!!


ladies- please tell me I'm not going insane by thinking      after having a bought (approximately 20 minutes or half hour) of serious AF pains  (it's CD 22 in a 28 day cycle and I NEVER get AF pains a week before AF is due).  I was so nervous and scared, but a weird teary/happy sort of scared, I called out DH from downstairs for a cuddle.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Thinendo - Thanks    So hope that they are implantation pains you are feeling.  I had the worst AF pains with BFP.

S xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Would like to joing your group. Meant to write here for agaes but never had the time.. And was feeling so down did not want to drag all you girls in it too. 

Feeling a bit more happier.. Working on myself to get back to my happy and content state... Going to take a lot of effort and time to get out of this.. I suppose it is depression.. I used to be a truely happy person. And I don't have a depresive nature totally vise versa.. 

Anyway ordered some books to work on my mind and body.. And today I have started to study them.. Hopefully I will be back to sort of normal in a few weeks. I have decided to not to do any tx till I am happy with me and my world again.. 

I was going to have my 5th tx in september but now I think will delay it till november.. There is a course I want to do in september if they have spaces left.. 

U girsl on 2WW I hope you are enjoying it.. It is the most difficult part of the treatment I feel.. Next 2WW wait I am going to do one great thing every day to give my self total pleasure.. I hope you are making yourself happy everyday.. 

The rest who are playing the waiting game.. Hope you are not just passing the days empty.. That's what I used to do.. Just wast it away so I can try again and have my second miracle.. But just realsing doing that does not get me my dream.. I think my last two trials did not work cos of me not bing deep down happy.. 

Okay talked far too much.. Sorry to bore you to death with it all.. 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki sweety,      from London.  I know exactly what you mean by wasting the days away, so that tomorrow and the days closer to treatment arrive quicker.  Its so hard waiting.  I guess it can only be a good thing that you're wanting to be more of your old self and wanting to do a course instead of rushing into next round of treatment.  I definately feel less desperate and more balanced now I am working and have more than treatment to think about but I do get the tough days too, waited almost 7 weeks for AF to start so I could d/r this time, as after 3 weeks of d/r last time I stopped responding to the drugs!

Thineno, hang on in there, every 2ww is different and symptom spotting os no science, I'm sure you already know that anyway!

TG how goes it with your 2ww?

KG hope scan went well and all is ok for ET next week!

Sapphire how are you?

Honey's mum, hope you're ok xx

AFM been d/r almost a week now, the buseralin injections flippin hurt!  I was fine the first few days but i am now bruising and the novelty is fast wearing off!  I want twins sooooooooooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


It's the middle of the night, we just got back from a weekend away a few hours ago, I'm supposed to be going back to work in the morning, and I just can't sleep cos I've been    about leaving DS....................


So excuse the lack of personals............


But Kuki- HELLO AND WELCOME!  I'm very sorry to hear that you're suffering from depression.  I hope that you're able to get back to your happy self again very very soon.  I wish you luck in that and in your next treatment.


Sabah- so sorry about the buserelin causing all that pain and bruising.  Just think, it's all for a very very good reason(s)!!!!



TG- how are you doing in the 2ww? when is OTD again? presumably in about five days or so? (sorry, brain gone)


AFM- DH is such a notorious early tester (except he's a man!) and had brought an early response test on the trip and he asked me if I wanted to test early and of course, as usual, I DID want to.  well, as usual, I peed in a cup and handed it to DH and he did the rest.  He hovered over me starring at the test, and I was surprisingly nonchalant about him uttering "uh oh" and I actually felt strong enough and completely unphased and stood up from the loo, etc (which I've not been able to do in the testing for our 2 fresh cycles).  After the "uh-oh" he sighed.................... and then said "it's positive!"! We hugged and sobbed together in the loo for ages.  I had to keep looking at the pee stick to try and let it sink in, and it still really hasn't!  Apparently he said "uh oh" because the test line came up AS SOON as he dipped it in the urine and the control line didn't come up til ages later, and so he thought it was a faulty pee stick!  We are so unbelievably grateful for this and all the lovely blessings that have been bestowed upon us.  This cycle just felt SO RIGHT and SO POSITIVE from the very start.  In fact, DH and I keep talking about how nice ET day was and how we actually enjoyed the couple of hours we spent in clinic and were beaming with smiles throughout our time there!  Thank you all for all your support throughout this and for    for us.  I really cannot thank you enough for all your encouragement and   .  


I wish all the lovely ladies scans/treatment coming up lots of luck.


I now must try to attempt to sleep. I keep telling myself that I'll be off on maternity leave in about 7 or so months anyway, so DS won't be without me for too long..................


luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Determined to gain as much as I can from this week and get on with all my tasks has been waiting since BFNs.. Feeling a bit better.. Hope to get my urge for life back to normal very very soon..

*Thinendometrium,* WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! SO DELIGHTED FOR YOU!!! Gave me such a buster with that.. Great hope.. Wishing you all will be well and you have your second miracle in your arms...

*Sabah, *just think it will be all over soon.. And once you have your 2dn darling in your tummy. You will forget all the pain.. Hope it is getting easier..

Love and luck to you all

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Thinendo, you made me cry with your post, soooooooooooooooo happy for you xxxx It will be ok, going back to work, oyu might even shock yourself and enjoy it!  What a great feeling though, knowing it will just be for a few months.  Did you have 2 put back, with a result that strong it could be twins!!!


----------



## KG

Thinendo -       congratulations, hun! Hope that work is going ok. Bless your dh - mine can't get his head around when everything is supposed to happen, let alone buying the tests himself!


Kuki, welcome!


Sabah, how are you getting on with the nasty injections?


TG - how are you doing?


Got our planning appt this week, fingers crossed that means we'll be going ahead next cycle. 


Kx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all 

I don't post here much since my BFP but have been lurking and keeping an eye on you all 

and just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS THINENDO!!!

CLP


----------



## thinendometrium

kuki- aww, thank you for your congrats.  how are you doing?


sabah- thank you my sweet, you're so kind. Yes, we did have 2 put back!  I'm going to not think about it too much as I've got faith that what's for the best will happen.  How are you doing with the buserelin?


KG- thank you hun.  YAY to appointment!  good luck and hope that it's all systems go for next cycle   


CLP- that really is very sweet of you- thank you very much!  hope that your pregnancy is going well.


TG- thinking of you lots- how are you doing? when is OTD? good luck hun


sapphire- how are you getting on?


hello to all the other lovely ladies


quick update from me- another emotional day today and lots of   .  I'm waiting for it to get easier.  Today was my OTD and so I called clinic and booked my 6 week scan- wednesday 18th!!!!  I also peed on a digital stick- 2-3weeks (I'm 4 weeks today).  DH doesn't seem to think that it means twins and that we're on track for a singleton.  I have faith that what's for the best will happen and so I'm just eagerly awaiting the scan and taking things one day at a time.  


Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thinendo- Me and DW are defiantely thinking twins for you!! Will keep everything crossed!   

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thinendo -       Fantastic news.

CLP - Hope all well with you and you are looking forward to really having your hands full.   

KG - Good luck for planning appt.   

Kuki - Welcome   

Sabah - Hope the injections get easier. 

TG- Hope you are OK.   

Hello everyone else.   to all.

I had ET yesterday.  2 x 8 cell embies on board (one of which was 6 cell on defrost so pleased it make progress so quickly).  More good news is that they only had to defrost two so I still have 10 frozen as back up if need be.  OTD 16 Aug.

S xx


----------



## thinendometrium

CLP- you think so?! did you use a digital pee stick at all? if so, what did it say when you were 4 weeks?


Sapphire- CONGRATS HUN!!! That's brilliant news! Your embies sound like strong ones that are eager to meet you!  And there won't be any need for back up and the 10 remaining will be siblings to your DD AND TO THE ONES YOU"VE GOT ON BOARD NOW!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Endo,

I was convinced that our little frosties had stuck tight on day one post transfer!! So we started testing from about 5 day post transfer with first response tests we had a very faint postive on day 7 and on day 8 (Our anniversary) treated ourselves to a CBD and got a BFP 1-2 weeks!

We did another 3 FR tests between then and test day and the lines got stronger and stronger and used the nasty cheap one from the clinic on OTD!

We did our next CBD 18 days post ET as DW wanted to see a 2-3 weeks, had brought a twin pack so we could test again after a few days to see 3+, but it came up 3+ on 18 days post ET! (So still have another in the draw, for next time , only kidding LOL)

Sapphire- Fab news hun, I have everything crossed for you   


CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

*Thinend,* yes I think you are having twins too.. Testing so early positive always a sign for twins.. With my 1st ICSI I have tested on day 8 and was positive. I had twin pregnancy but one was healthy one was not. So you won't know for sure till the scan really.. Just stay positve and make yourself happy in any ways.. Can not wait to hear your news.. 

*Sapphire*, good luck.. Thinking of you..  

*Cutelittlepumpkin,* oh well what can I say.. I am so jelouse of you.. Have twins and more darlings to come.. Wonderful.. Absolutely deilightful.. My kind of heaven.. Always wanted to have twins.. You enjoy them for me too.. 

*Sabah,* how are you doing? Does it get easier.. Probably not.. I can not do my injections I go to a clinic close to our vilage a nurse do them for me.. 

*KG, *hope you have got your dates..

AFM; I am starting a yoga class on monday.. Really excited can not wait to find out how it will all go.. I need to book our flights for our 5th TX.. But scared in a way.. I booked it and something changes and we lose all the money.. There is always makes the treatment delay.. Absolute madness but what can you do.. What will be will be..

Sending you all lots of luck and love..

Kukixx


----------



## thinendometrium

CLP- thanks so much for the details! I remember reading some of your diary a couple of months ago, so I looked it up again and your embies were day 3 embies if I'm correct.  So day 7 the embies would have been 10 days old, 11 days old on day 8 post transfer and 21 days old at 18 days post transfer.  We did the FR (first test) 8 days post day 5 transfer- so the embies would have been 13 days old.  My digital one is from OTD (11 days post 5 day transfer) and the embies were 16 days old.  


Kuki- you also think so?  Sounds like me hun- we actually had 2 sacs with my BFP but only DS developed a hearbeat and we sadly lost the other one   .  My First Response test was positive at 10 days post day 2 transfer, so the embies were 12 days old.  Gosh, saying that has just made things much clearer for me- those embies were only a day younger than the embies this time when I used the First Response, and we DEFINITELY didn't get such a quick and strong response last time!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know what you mean about unexpected things always delaying treatment, but I wish you the best of luck with this upcoming one and I hope that nothing comes in the way and that it all goes smoothly and you end up with a BFP and (a) lovely baby(ies)!  Good luck with yoga on Monday- I have always wanted to give it a try but never have got round to it.


TG- how are you hun? I've been thinking about you a lot.  Hope that you've got some happy news to share with us.


Sapphire- how is our newly PUPO lady doing?!  Hope that the news few days fly by for you hun as the wait is just SO LONG when you're going through it!  Your little ones are getting all snuggly right now and holding on tightly and making their new home cozy for their 8.5 month journey!!


sabah- have you had your scan? where are you up to now?


my luv to all the other lovely ladies.
well ladies, having just done the maths and put things down, I'm now more convinced that there's more than one in there!  DH also admitted to me today that he thinks that two have latched on, but as we have been here before (see above), we are being very very cautious and taking it one day at a time.


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Thinendo - when is your scan so you can find out how many LOs you have on board? The waiting must be driving you crazy. You just reminded me that when we had our first scan at 6wks when pg with ds, me and dh both asked if it was twins and our consultant joked, 'it's not buy one get one free, you know'   


CLP - wow, two sets of twins    


Sapphire -      


TG - how are you doing? Thinking about you. 


Well, what a day yesterday was. Our planning appt went well, and we will be starting IUI next cycle, which is pretty much a month away, but at least we have an approx date in mind now. I'm a bit phased by the needles as we didn't do medicated last time and after watching dh go for it when we were practising, I'm wondering if I'd be better doing it myself    


More scary, in the morning, when dh and ds were leaving for nursery they were in a car accident outside our house. Fortunately no one hurt - dh was backing out of our drive and was hit by a landrover coming down the hill - lots of damage to his car (I was in the kitchen and heard the collision and went running out in my shortie dressing gown   ) I was v worried about ds - he was fine physically, but if I asked him if he was ok all he'd say was 'car came'.    He seems fine today though, no nightmares so far, although he is very aware of what happened. I've been doing lots of reassuring talking about how he was kept safe in his car seat. We were all a bit shaken up to be honest, but relieved that the only damage is the car. 


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Sorry I haven't  been around much lately.  Have found this 2ww much harder and just needed a bit of time out from everything.  Anyway it's another BFN for us.  Have got through loads of tests as I just can't believe it.  AF not arrived yet, although am spotting a little now.  So, 3 follicles and good DS sperm - why hasn't it worked?  May just be that IUI isn't for us.  We have decided to transfer clinics for IVF and are waiting on the cons appt to come through so will continue with IUI for the time being.  Having a scan on Monday to see if OK to go again straight away.  Will have buserelin prior to the scan if AF arrives, but no puregon.  Am devastated.  Have had a few good cries and am now ready to face the world again.

Thinendo - Massive congrats to you hun.  Sorry haven't posted that before now.  Really made up for you.  Does sound like there's more than 1 in there.  Can understand you're being cautious.  Will keep all crossed for you.

KG - nightmare about the accident yesterday, what a worry.  Sounds like DS isn't making much of it though thank goodness.  Try not to worry about the injections (easier said than done I know).  I was bricking it and yet within a couple of days it's just second nature.  Really best of luck for the treatment.

Sapphire - welcome to the madness of the 2ww.  Brilliant that you've got 10 frosties waiting - let's hope you don't get to use them..

Sabah - how's the buserlin injecting going?  I had lots of bruises last month - got quite proud of them in the end!  The injections though didn't hurt, but I just bruised easily.  How much longer will you be injecting?

Kuki - hello and welcome.  This thread is the best.  Have felt the most support here and I haven't posted very much.  Hope you find it as comforting.  Yoga sounds a great idea, hope that helps.

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

Have a great weekend all.

TG xx


----------



## KG

Travel Girl -      I'm so, so sorry - I was really hoping it was good news for you this month. 


Kxx


----------



## sabah m

Travel girl, so sorry about your news hun     I so wish it had been different news for you xxx  It feels so wretched when you see your little one and love them so much but feel its not enough.  How old is yours?

KG how scary, glad things ok and DS was safe (as well as DH of course!).  Good news about IUI being next month...injections will become second nature very soon, did one at a shopping centre thursday as went late night shopping!

Sapphire how's it going?

Kuki - hope yoga is going well, how is DD doing?

Thinendo - hope you are getting to take it easy!  Are you tired / sick yet?

I am ok, thanks for everyone's support, I find this thread the most supportive too!  I have first scan next weds to ensure I've D/R'd this time, then is lining thin enough can start stimms that evening, woo hoo!!  Really pray    this is it as just don't feel I can deal with more delays...really feel I need to get this cycle over with, whatever the result and then learn to live with it, instead of delaying the inevitable...does that sound horribly negative? I desperately want a sibling for DS but have strong faith and believe God will do whats best for us.  DH is 50 now, we had a weird experience last week, DH had two occasions where he lost his vision in one eye for a few seconds, saw DR and she suspected he had a stroke or its a warning of a stroke so has asked for tests...he's ok, it has shaken him up a bit but I'm in denial and keep telling him not to worry till tests are done...can't help wondering if we got a BFN last time as he won't be around....


----------



## sabah m

ps thinendo...forgot to ask how did retyrn to work go?  Whose looking after your little one and how many days you working?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Sabah,

I always wanted to ask you. Is Sabah mean Morning? In turkish it is.. A lovely name.. 

Thank you.. DD is well.. We are still enjoying each other's comp.. Have a wonderful time.. Shame we have to do treatments together but at least she gets to see her grandma when we go to Istanbul.. 

I really hope your Dh's test comes all clear.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Sabah, just wanted to send you    For your tx and for your dh. I know its hard not to think the worst, but its good news that your dh is getting the tests he needs now. Lots of people have very minor strokes and don't know anything about it, and if it does turn out that he has had a minor stroke, then its a positive thing that he's had this early 'warning' so that he can get treatment now. 


I find it a bit of a scary thing having LOs when we are that bit older (I'm almost 40, dh 6 years older). I keep going on at dh about how we need to stay fit and healthy as its not just us that it would affect now (my poor dh, always getting nagged at esp when he's trying to enjoy some chocolate   )


Take care,
Kx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sabah -      Sorry to hear about your DH - hope the test results come back clear.  Good luck for your scan.   

TG - So sorry to hear your BFN     

KG -      How scary with the accident.  Hope DS continues to be OK.  Good luck with upcoming tx       

Thinendo - Hope you are OK.  Hope scan comes around quickly. 

Kuki - Hope there are no delays and everything goes smoothly.       

Hi everyone.

Have just had a few days away - thanks everyone for your good wishes. 1 week down of 2WW seems to have gone quite quickly so far - will probably drag this week.

S xx


----------



## KG

Sapphire -            


Kx


----------



## Travel Girl

Evening all

Making the most of a bit of quiet time.  Just put DS to bed and DH is playing cricket tonight so it's now me time.  Off for a cuppa in a minute - oh how I wish it could be wine!

Sabah - good luck for your scan on Weds.  Not long now.  Really hope that the lining is thin and you can go ahead with stimming.  Will keep all crossed     .  Good luck also for DH's tests, what a worry.

Sapphire - good luck with your 2nd week of the 2ww.  I have always found the 2nd week hardest.  Thinking of having a little break for our next 2ww and hopefully it'll keep my mind off it all.  Praying for a BFP for you    

Kuki - how's it going with the books you ordered?  Have they been any help?  I've been re-reading the Zita West Preparing your body for IVF book and it's really highlighted how negative and low I've been.  Am going to write down how I'm feeling and try and turn each negative in to a positive - well that's the plan!  November will be here before you know it.

Thinendo - how are you feeling hun?  Not long now till the scan.  Keeping everything crossed for it    .  Am still sure there's two in there tho!

KG - like you, am hitting the 40 reasonably soon.  Can't believe I would be this age and trying for another baby.  I know it's not old really but I had always wanted children younger.  Didn't help that I didn't meet DH until I was in my thirties.  Am so thankful for both DH and DS but oh I really want another child.  I'm with you with nagging DH about staying fit and healthy and I think my DH probably responds the same way yours does!

AFM, well AF arrived on Saturday.  Not a surprise as had known from Thursday that it was coming.  Rang the clinic on Friday and they said I could start buserlin on day 2 and have a scan today.  Scan today showed everything as it should be at this stage so we're doing another back to back IUI.  Puregon starts again in the morning with next scan next Monday.  Nurse said I had 'text book ovaries' - so why isn't this working  So frustrating.  But, as I said above, I'm going to work on my positivity and going to keep as busy as I can to try and stop thinking about it 24/7.  I don't work (was made redundant as I went on maternity leave) so I don't have that distraction which I always previously found really helpful.

Anyway, enough babbling.  hope everyone is OK.  It'll be BFPs for the lot of us over the next few months - how's that for positivity!

TG xx


----------



## RJS

All,

Haven't been on in months but thought I'd check in as I  had EC following a cery short protocol yesterday! Only took the drugs for 7 days which was a bonus! Got 8 eggs yest and after a scare with DH's contribution where he had to produce it all over again    I am pleased to report that we have  5 embies. Now waiting to hear from clinic again tomorrow about when to do transfer...it will be tomorrow, Thurs or if we go to blasts then Saturday.

Travel Girl -    so sorry to read about your BFN. I had 6 IUI's and I know how heartbreaking every negative can be. Hope you are hanging in there.

Everyone else....hope you are all well this rainy Tuesday!

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

RJS - Welcome back.  Good luck for ET and sticky vibes.   

TG - Loads of luck for this IUI.   

KG - Thanks   

Hello everyone else.

Getting lots of low tummy rumbles and cramps.  I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything but still unsettling.  Very tired at the moment went to sleep at 8:30 last night and feel I could do with having a nap now.

S xx


----------



## Tcardy

Morning ladies 

i have posted once or twice but never seem to get time to post more, but will try 

hope your all well 

afm - i am off on holiday in 2 weeks, when i get back i am looking into another go @ ivf    excited but worried 

xxxx


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

TCardy - Have a lovely holiday....anywhere nice?

Sapphire - when is test date? All sounds good as much as we can guess at the moment!

Clinic called to say 5 embies haven't divided much - 1 x 3 cell, 4 x 2 cell which is disappointing. Unlikely to go to blasts so prob have day 3 transfer tomorrow. I am just    the quality improves overnight. 

xx


----------



## sabah m

Hey RJS     for the best result for you, there are loads of stories on here from mummys who had two or three day transfers and got BFPs, be excited if it is tomorrow, its an extra day with your babies back where they belong!

Travel girl      this is your cycle xxx

AFM really peed off with my body, scan showed thick lining and follicles, one really large which nurse thinks is a cyst, might need draining. Anyone had experience of this, will it mean time off sick as I wanted only 2 weeks off during 2ww??  She also said in some cases the cyst disappears naturally, so not to worry.  Took bloods, will confirm tonight if I need to start stimming or d/r for another week, see a pattern here?  I don't think io am being negative, but I knew this woudl happen....for some reason this second baby doesn't wanna come some time soon!  Why is my body not responding?  First lining wouldn't thin for FET, then it wouldn't thicken, then for this cycle it won't thin down no matter what drugs they put me on.....got DH's hospital appointment tomorrow and can't help wondering if it will be bad news and thats why the drugs aren't working, as I don't know how I'd cope as as single mum....I'm so angry about all this, someone suggested I delay things but I have been trying since March, how much longer do I have to wait?


----------



## Tcardy

Morning ladies xxxx

RJS - we are off to Costa Brava for 2weeks and cant wait   , hope all goes well for you today and quality has improved     

Sabah - i had cysts on my ovaries (is this what you have) i had to have them drained but all was ok, hopefully yours will disappear xx oh hun i am sure it will happen but i know how you feel xxx

Have a good day everyone 

Tracey xxx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Sabah -    Sounds like you have been going through a lot. It's difficult when we have concieved via tx once and then it hasn't worked again. I didn't expect to find it so hard, but the truth is now I want another little one for DD as well as for me and DH. The one thing I have learnt through all of this is that there's so much we can't control. Wait and see what happens with this poss cyst - it might disappear all on it's own so try not to stress about it until you know more (easier said than done I know!  ) Hang in there and am thinking of you. xx

Tcardy - Costa Brava - lovely! I love Spain! Have a great time.

Well, this really is a rollercoaster. Was totally expecting to be called in for ET today as yest the embies weren't dividing well and didn't look great. Today we have 2 x 8 cell top quality ones, 2 x 4 cell (growing slowly but top quality clinic said,) and 1 x 6 cell with fragmentation. So they are going to carry on to blasts! This has never happened to me before in 4 IVF cycles as I don't tend to produce many eggs. Apparently they will call again tomorrow, and might even leave the embies til day 6(Sun) as they are slow burners so to speak. Can't believe it! It feels so long since EC now! Still it's better than the dreaded 2ww I think!!!

Take care all

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

RJS -            for some lovely blasts. My test day is Monday.

Tracey - Have a nice time. 

Sabah - Many    Sorry you are having such a difficult time with this. Sorry I don't know anything about cysts. 

Hello and love to everyone.

Today is the day I started spotting on my last cycle but all seems well so far.  Must have checked about 100 times so far today.     

S xx


----------



## sabah m

RJS what fantastic news about your embies!!      they continue to grow strong and healthy for you xx

Sapphire -  I rememebr those knicker checking moments, avoided going to the toilet!  Really really hope and     you have the most wonderful outcome!  Are you gonna be good and wait till monday?

Thanks for the wishes ladies....clinic called today and said it was a huge follicle not a cyst, which is explained by whatever blood test they did yesterday, which was why lining was  so thick etc. Has anyone else on buserelin experienced delays, and did you take injections exaclty 12 hours apart?

DH had hospital tests today, looking very likely it was a mini stroke, but now he's on meds to reduce chances of reoccurrence.  Said he also has few risk factors (only ones are being male and being 50) so chances of another stroke even slimmer.  He's away to bed already complaining of headache, nausea muscle ache, all side effects of the meds!  Why is life so hard....I just want another baby, and like you RJS I really want Ds to have a sibling so much.  He has a 15 year old half sister who has been with us for a month for summer holidays and shown very little interest in him....my baby deserves to be loved and played with and I feel DH is sometimes too tired to fuss with him, and I can't do it all!  I'm ok, just feeling the need to offload xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Sabah,

Please try not to stress I know it is very difficult while DH is not well.. But all these stress anxiety is not helping to your body.. 

Just believe you are going to have your second baby.. You will.. It is just taking a bit longer that's all.. 

Last two time my treatment did not work I am sure I was so down and desperate about having my second child.. We have to be happy and content so it can happen.. 

Hoping all will be okay with DH.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Sapphire -  for Mon....how are you feeling about it all?   

Sabah -    So sorry to hear your DH has been ill. Hope he will make a full recovery and that you will be able to focus on your family and do what you need to do to pursue your dream. Good news about the follicule. My cycle before this one I had to take buserlin for more than 3 weeks before I was ready to start stimms. This time I've been on the short protocol which was very fast!

  to everyone else.

AFM....I have 3 embies still growing....1 is at compacting stage which is apparently the stage before blasts, 1 x 12 cell, 1 x 8 cell. Apparently 2 of them are top quality! So have transfer tomorrow. Have never got to blasts before...it feels like ages since EC! Today I have had a lovely day at a farm with DD and 3 of her friends. So it feels wierd to know I'll be back on the 2WW tomorrow! 

Will keep you all posted....

xx


----------



## sabah m

Woo hoo RJS really good news!    And thanks for letting me know about your delay with buserelin, makes me feel normal again!   

Kuki - thanks for your support sweety,    I like what you said about just believing I will have my second baby.    ..I'm still in denial about DH coz I want another baby so much I don't want anything to come in the way.  He's on three different medications now which greatly reduces chance of another stroke, which is all we can do.  Bllomin' old men!    What you been filling your time with, how's DD and yoga going?  Are you in the UK just now?

Love to everyone else...thinendo, how r u?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sabah- I was burselin for about 60 days before my first ISCI cycle! I didn't downregg so they just kept going for another month!! I was black & blue!!!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

RJS- Woohoo!! thants fab news! And as its blasts you'll be able to test earlier!!   

CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

A very lazy weekend for us.. DH is working over the weekend on his second jobs.. He does two jobs so I can stay at home with our precious DD.. My brother is coming over and I cooked most of the meal last nite.. Salads and garlic bread to do later.. 

Sabah,
I understand.. It is so hard not to panic or get desperate.. I so know the feeling but we are going to have our babies.. We will.. 
Thank you for asking.. My first yoga class was cancelled so this monday I go and try it.. Really looking forward to it.. I have so much to do cos we were away for so long for 3rd and 4th tx.. Yes we are back home.. Uk.. I have to finish my CIMA log book and send it at the end of the month so am very busy planning that but not a line done yet.. And september I am busy getting my brother's comp books done.. So plenty to do but so lazy.. And cannot really concentrate on much since I came back from our two negatives but I am getting back to normal.. I have studied my book- Conquering Infertility by Dr. Alice Domar..And working on Mind and Body techniques.. Not easy but in a month or so I will be there with it all.. Was planning to do a mind and body course in september but now I have changed my mind.. I will go and do 5th cycle if it does not work I will do the course in 2011..

RJS, I had my first blasts ever in my 3rd ICSI.. And was my first negative too.. I really think we need to take it as it is what ever it is a 2 day or 3 day or 5 day transfer.. All of these are not really a major factors.. The most important thing in txing is keeping it calm, collected and content.. If we can be all these we will get lucky.. 

I want to share with you a family member's life experience and who is advicing me constantly that it is not worth all the stress.. 
This lady now 62.. She had 8m/cs. 2 of the babies she lost in 6months.. 2 were born sleeping early in 7 months.. All these took 11 years of her life.. They ended up adopting a little girl who were born 7 months.. And all the docs said she will not survive.. They looked after that little thing who weight less than 2kg and became their preciuos darling daughter.. And survived and a very healthy one.. But life can be so unfair and weird.. When it came to her having a babies.. She could not either.. She had 3 ivfs and lost both her tubes cos of her egg topics pregnancies.. And eventually they decided to adopt.. And they were going for 3 kids/sibilings to adopt.. Her husban left her before the kids arrived home.. So my dear auntie is not going to have any grand children either.. If I went throught what she has gone through I would end up in mental hospital I think.. But life is too preciuos to wish it away on IVF journies.. And we all are so so lucky to have our first miracles with us... 

We all have to stay positive and believe we are going to get pregnant.. And we will.. One way or another we are going to have our second and/or third darlings.. 

Love to you all.. Hope having a good one.. 

Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Kuki - That bought tears to my eyes. Thanks for sharing that story. Also loving your "We will have another baby" positive thinking!

AFM....I had 1 blast embryo transferred yesterday. There was one other that was a potential but hadn't quite made it to blast stage so we made agonising decision to only have one put back. Have just heard from clinic that today the second embie has developed but none of the others have and they won't freeze just one so am totally gutted. So hoping and praying we have the right embie on board...but only time will tell. Trying to stay calm although truth is am feeling   . Oh to get pg naturally eh?!

Hope everyone else is OK


xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

RJS -     many sticky vibes.  Thanks for asking - I feel terrified.

Kuki - What an story   thank you for sharing.

Sabah - Sorry to hear about DH - hope he make a full recovery soon.   Glad it wasn't a cyst.  I haven't tested early.  I am very much head in the sand type and like to leave it as long as possible.  Didn't test until 21 days post EC with DD.

Hello everyone else.

Off to clinic tomorrow morning for blood test and think I may buy hpt on way home because waiting for that call is torture and at least then I should know what to expect. 

S xx


----------



## KG

Sapphire, sending you        for tomorrow. 


Hi to everyone else. Feeling a bit shattered so will come back and read/write another day. 


Kx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for your message Kuki     

RJS - where has your excitement about getting to blasts gone?  Don't be disappointed now, it is heartbreaking that they didn't freeze the other one but it doesn't alter the fact that you transferred the best one at the time and made the best decision with the information you had.  Stay positive sweety, you are officially PUPO!!!    

Sapphire, really really hope it is your turn to celebrate tomorrow      your patience will pay off this time

I'm doing much better thanks to Kuki's kind words, really do feel like I will be a mummy again soon!  I loved the new baby stage so much I know I will get to enjoy it again.  Just want to ask, I'm concerned about if I'm injecting right....they told me to pinch my tummy skin and inject there, but didn't actually look at how lardy my tummy is...what if the needle isn't penetrating the fat enough (hahaha!!) I'm being serious though, where did other people inject buserelin?


----------



## Fluffy Duckling

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here and after reading some of the threads on this site it looks like a warm and supportive place to be.

I'm am PUPO until the end of this week for a very hopeful 2nd miracle.    I'm feeling down, worried and scared.  I thought that I was coping okay until last Friday.......I'm having no symptoms at all like the last time and I'm feeling negative about it all now  

I apologise for sounding so sorry for myself!!  

FD
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Spphire, wishing you lots of luck for this morning..    

Sabah, my nurse does it on my shoulder. I have Gonal-F to tummy.. Menegon to my bottom... As long as it goes in, it some how in your system.. So don't stress.. Probably all the stress and pressure you are under is not helping hon..

FD, you were in the right place.. Look just try to get back PMA.. You are pupo till the test day so make the most of it. Made the assumption you are preggers till otherwise.. And for signs.. lots of people have no signs and get pregnant and most of the times there are no signs.. My doc says no signs are good news.. If there are signs he says your body is struggling with something.. So signs are not good news.. 


AFM, I am going to have acupuncture this time around. But when I get to Istanbul I shall start.. In september I will start my reflexology once a week.. So hoping for good eggs and embies as last time.. And this time I am going to stay positive at most and calm and collected.. Relaxation cds should help.. 

Wishing you all a great week..

Lots of love.. Kukixx


----------



## Fluffy Duckling

Hello Kuki,

Thanks so much for your reply.  Feeling more positive now and even more so after your message - thanks so much  

If only PMA could be prescribed    

That's really interesting - I didn't know that about lack of symptoms Kuki, thanks!

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi FD,

I know it is very hard to stay postive but we have to keep on trying.. The best thing we can do for your pereciuos inside. 

Just go and do things that truely makes you happy.. What ever it is.. Food, book, your darling son.. 

Just forget about embies for a few hrs so your body can get on with creating the miracle better.. 

Love. KUkixx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Sapphire...thinking of you and wishing you brilliant news. Whatever happens your FF will be here for you!
xx

Kuki - Am loving your new PMA attitude! It's so uplifting so well done and thanks! I have acupuncture which is very helpful and I had reflexology when I got pg with DD.

FD - We are all with you on here. Hang in there, we all know how tough it can be. Like Kuki said, try to do things which make you happy...

Sabah - Thanks for you kind and sensible words. Feeling much better about it all now. Just had a huge wobble yest as we could've had both embies transferred but choose not to due to risk of mutliples (clinic has had 3 triplets from blast transfers recently!) Anyway, now we hope and pray the one we choose was the right one.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Kuki - Hope the acupuncture does the job.   

FD - Welcome. Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Sabah - Sorry never used bureselin but I am sure it will be keeping into your sytem.

KG - Thanks   

RJS - Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Hello everyone.

My blood test came back BFP - still in shock.

S xx


----------



## KG

Sapphire -       


Congratulations!


Kxx


----------



## sabah m

Sapphire, yipee!!!!!! Been praying for you today, so happy for you xxxxx Did you do the pee stick or wait for the call?  You are so patient, I would have died waiting!!  I replay the moment I got my BFP so many times in my mind, tell us details...

Hi Fluffy, the 2ww is awful for making you go up and down on a daily basis    !!  I too had no symptoms till probably 10 weeks, maybe even later, when I got nausea.  This is a warm and supportive thread, hope it helps make the time go a little easier How old is you LO?

I am feeling really good, clinic called to remind me to bring stimming drugs to wednesdays appointment so are hopeful I will have D/Rd      but with all the stress at home lately, I returned to work after 2 weeks off and a lot of the extra duties I was routinely doing (really short staffed) have been allocated elsewhere without my asking, I feel like God has cleared space for me so I can get pregnant and enjoy it in peace, I really feel so much more positive xxx


----------



## Tillypops

*sneaks in and hopes nobody notices*

Hello ladies, I am your new Trainee Mod for this board.  Please be gentle with me   

Let me know if you need anything.

Off to have a read round and catch up with you all.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sapphire,

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delighted for you.. 

Hope all goes well.. 

Waiting for your next great news..

Love Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sapphire- WOW! Well done you! congratulations!! x


----------



## Tillypops

Right, I have had a good read back.

Sapphire - CONGRATULATIONS!!

RJS and Fluffy Duck - lots of         

Sabah - how is your DH now?

Sending everyone else lots of       

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## RJS

Morning All,

    Sapphire - That is fab news! Let's hope you are starting a trend on here!!!  for a happy and healthy pregnancy. xx

Tillypops    and welcome. 

Sabah - That's so good about your work. It does all sound much more positive for you.

Kuki - I listened to my post implantation CD last night. I listened to it lots when I was on the 2WW that I got pg on. TBH I couldn't hear it very well last night - didn't want to risk DD waking up as she'd been poorly and last nite was her first back in her own bed - hooray!!

DD is at the childminders today and I am supposed to be working so better get on with it! 

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I had my first yoga class yesterday. Was hard work but really good. I wish to enjoy it even more next time.. So now I do one day a week.. 
I am going to have reflexology one day a week in September till tx at the end of oct. Till we fly to Istanbul. 
I am going to have acupuncture in Istanbul before and after ET.. 
I am feeling a lot better with all above.. 
I have done research yesterday on DE and embryo adoption. Once we had enough with my old eggs we are going for DE or Embryo adoption to Northern Cyprus Clinic.. I am feeling a lot more relaxed about whole TXing.. One way or another we are going to have our second child.. 
Wishing you all lots of luck.. 

RJS, I have my old relaxation cd but going to get Zita WEst IVF cd.. Is that what you are using.. 
We let you get on with work.. FF is so addictive.. 

Sabah, hope DH and his results are okay..

Sapphire, hope you are feeling well. Yes please let it be the trend.. 

Tillypops, hi how are you?

Cutelittlepumkins, bump looks great.. 

Hope every one else doing okay.. 

Love and tons of luck to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## Fluffy Duckling

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the welcome and your replies.

Sapphire - Congratulations on your    that's excellent news!!! 

Kuki - when do you start your acupuncture?

Sabah - sorry, I've not used Buserelin but thinking about it makes me think that as long as it has been injected it will do it's job for you   .  My LO is 2 1/2 years old and is completely adorable  

Tilly - nice to meet you and welcome 

Devastated today - my official testing date is tomorrow but woke up this morning only to find AF has come    Am feeling so very tired nd very teary.  My poor DS doesn't understand why his Mummy is unhappy right now.  DH at work and just told him over the telephone.  

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck and the best of everything.

FluffyD
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

FD,

I am so sorry.. I know how hard it is to take on BFN.. Take your time and get stronger.. Absolute nightmare journey... What can I say..      . Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted properly in ages - been feeling a bit    and finding it hard to concentrate. OK today though   


Fluffy Duckling - welcome to the thread and   to you. So sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for. Take care of yourself. It's v hard when you have to put on a brave face for your LO. 


Sabah - loads of luck for your appt tomorrow. I haven't started injecting yet, but I was told to inject either in my thigh or my stomach, so I'm sure its getting to where it should be!


Kuki - wow, you sound like you are getting organised. I used to do yoga - it gets easier as you get used to the positions and can concentrate on them rather than on trying to watch what the instructor is doing. It'd probably do me some good to do it again, but strangely if I'm feeling a bit stressed out it makes me feel cross rather than relaxed   


Tillypops - welcome!


Travel Girl - how are you doing, are you doing another cycle this month?


AFM - just waiting on my next cycle to start so that I can get going with my IUI - this month is dragging so slowly. Normally I'm hoping AF doesn't show, this month it can't come quick enough!


RJS - sending you         


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## 69chick

Hi everyone


Sapphire - so pleased to see a BFP x


I have been back and forth to this thread, posting and lurking, but this is where I really feel its safest to post.


As you can see from my signature, had 10 ICSIs in total. Hoping to have 11th sometime later this year.
Currently on DHEA, as AMH is so poor. Anyone else had any luck with it on here?


As everyone always says, I feel lucky every day of my life to have DS, but the maternal instincts just won't switch off will they.


Will try and post as often as possible.


chick x


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies, am ready to join you properly now ....


been down regging for the last 8 days and boy am i feeling it now ... dex is being so good but just so full on and im shattered ....


ill read back after my tea ...


much love daisy xxx


----------



## sabah m

Fluffy, so so sorry sweety     was really hoping you would have lovely news to share.  As 69chick said it doesn't make a difference to have a LO the yearning is still there, may all your dreams come soon    

DH is doing great, back to work today.  He's on meds for thinning blood and lowering cholesterol, which wasn't high anyway and going to hospital again in 6 weeks.  DS smeared yogurt all over his face at dinner time, putting cream on just like mummy, bless!


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning ladies,

Sabah, oh great news about DH.. Just take extra care of him.. 

Hi Daisy-may, good luck with TXing..

69chick, no it does not end.. I want second and third.. But like you still trying to have 2nd.. 

KG, I am hoping to relax and hopefully I can forget about Txing for whole 90mins.. That's the plan anyway. We wait and see..

Wishing you all a lovely day..

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

I am so happy today      have successfully DRd!!! This flipping cycle started in May, can't believe its taken so long to get to this stage, had my first stimming inhection at clinic this morning, I am still in disbelief,  feel the PMA really really had an effect, and been constantly praying     becasue I know God listens.  They think I have a cyst which might need draining, will know at next scan.  Five more weeks till OTD   !!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah, welldone.. Keep on getting those PMAs...You are nearly there.. 
When I look at it that way.. 12 weeks to my ET.. Goodness still a long time to go but just enough time to be ready for it..
Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thanks for all your lovely words.

FD - I am so very sorry       

Sabah -     So pleased that you have finally been able to start stimming.  Good luck   

Daisy - Good luck   

69chick - Good luck   

KG - Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started.   

Kuki - Loads of luck with your plans.   

RJS -           

Tilly -   

Hello to everyone - hope you are all well.

S xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

It is a beautiful day.. It is our 4th marriage aniversary today. So me and DD will get ready and go for a walk and park for celebs.. DH is working late tonight so not much celebrating with him.. But it is okay I have my preciuos with me to celebrate it.. All reminds me we have started our TX journey before our wedding.. And we have got our awful test results after our honeymoon.. But I count myself very very lucky!!!

*Sapphire*, enjoy your preciuos in your tummy to the full..

Hope everybody else are having a good day too..

Kukixx


----------



## Tillypops

Happy Anniversary Kuki.

Good morning everyone.  Sending   to those who need them, and       to those who need them.

I am having a busy morning whilst DD is at nursery - making up some jewellery for my new business!  The trouble is, my very large dog has been sitting with his head on my lap, which has made it quite difficult at times.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## RJS

Hello Girls,

Sabah -    Congrats on getting to the next stage!!!

Sapphire - Hope you and your precious cargo are OK. xx

FD -    So sorry to read your news. It's expecially sad when your child sees you upset - but we are only human and it's a tough time. Take all the time you need but try to believe it will happen one day. xx

Kuki - I can't remember whose relaxation CD it is - not Zita West's....If you are interested I can do you a copy on a CD if you want to PM me your address. Happy Anniversary for today!!

Tillypops - Good luck with work!   

AFM... Keep touching my boobs to see if they are sore....have found myself doing it in public which is scary! 

I had a lovely day out with my best friend, her 3 kids and DD yesterday so that was refreshing. Was exhausted when I got home but worth it. Am trying to stay sane but finding it increasingly difficult!!


xx


----------



## Kuki2010

RJS, oh you are so sweet.. That would be wonderful.. I have a relaxation cd but it is not designed for IVF.. I will pm you.. 
We are in Herts. Where do you leave. Don't want you to pay a fortune for post.. 
Thank you.
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Sabah - fab news and keep up the PMA!   


RJS - oh the 2ww is just soooo hard. Try not to symptom check too much (impossible, I know).


Kuki - I used to live in Herts too, until a couple of years ago when we relocated for dh's job. I do miss being close to London, though. Happy anniversary!


daisy-may and 69chick - hi, looking forward to chatting with you both. 


AFM - just ordered my meds and discovered that I can't get one of them because the prescription is more than 28 days old    I wouldn't mind, but it was signed and dated by the consultant about 3 weeks before our planning appt, and if I'd known, I would have sent it off straight away. Now I've got to wait for another one to arrive. Not really a problem, but just irritating. 


Take care, everyone.


Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kg, there is alwasy something isn't there.. At least you have time.. Where abouts you used to live? Where did you move to? We have been searching places in Surrey to move but so far no luck.. We have been in Radlett since 2005. We quite like it.. But we need more space.. Before that I lived in all over London.. And 10 years in Islington and absolutely loved it but goodness was expensive.. All we did is go out..   
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki - we were in Hertford and I used to commute into London on the train (dh worked locally). Previous to that I was in London too - I used to live in Putney, but I could never have afforded to buy a place there. Islington is lovely - used to go out there with my sis when she lived nearby - so many nice restaurants to choose from. We're in Devon now - a big move (we moved into our house literally 8 weeks before ds arrived). It's lovely here, but I do miss everything being on my doorstep & dh wishes we didn't have to drive nearly an hour to get a decent cappuccino   .


Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Dark and miserable over here but not us.. We are happy and cheerful.. Got so much to do.. Will try to get on with it.. 
It is friday after all.. I always loved fridays..

KG,
Oh Devon is lovely too.. Enjoy.. I sometimes miss London.. Difficult for a family though. Where we are is great at the mo.. 18mins to Kingscross. Very close to lots of country lanes etc.. SIL lives in Edenbridge. Parents want us to move to towards Surrey and they will be eventually move between us.. But we need to finish with having kids etc.. And I have to get back to work sometiem.. Yuck.. I don't want to even think about work.. If it was up to me.. I would rather stay in this little place rest of our lives. I think DH will go mad if we don't move.. 

Must get on with my daily tasks..

Talk to you later.. Kukixx


----------



## Tillypops

Gosh, I'm a proper country-bumpkin compared to you all.  We live in the Cotswolds in a little village and are soon to be moving to Herefordshire to a beautiful cottage on top of a hill with an orchard and a paddock - with the nearest neighbours about half a mile away!!  Can't wait!!  I am originally from Leeds though, but could never imagine going back to the city life!

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## RJS

Hi Girls,

Tillypops- That's a lovely part of the world! My parents always go to the 3 Choirs Festival every year; last year we went with them and it's gorgeous around there. Went on hols to Brecon Becons with the family this year which also won't be far for you....lovely!

We live in a small town about 10 miles outside of Brighton. We are surrounded by the South Downs and yet the sea is only 5 miles away, so we feel very lucky. Moved here from Brighton in 2006 and have never looked back. I work in Hove so still feel I get my fix of the city. The only downside is not seeing the sea enough (I can see it from work though!) and I can hardly ever be bothered to go shopping in town which I do miss....am going next Thurs and am planning it already!

Kuki - Have PM'd you. No worries at all about the cost....it will be pennies! Hope you had a lovely annivesary.

Sapphire - How are you doing? Got a scan date?

KG - When are you starting? Hope you have plenty of time to get meds sorted....

AFM...bit calmer today I think. Not sure what to think really. Boobs not very sore any more which I take to be a bad sign, but haven't totally given up yet!     

Hello to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello lovely mummies

Hope that you're all well.

I must apologise for being AWOL. I post on 5 threads and being back at work full time has meant I don't get to come on here for days at a time.  After I had the scan on wed, I only managed to post on 2 of the 5.  I wanted to post here but there were PAGES and PAGES to catch up on and I always feel selfish if I post without catching up and doing personals, so I've saved it for another day.  Well, today's the first chance I've had and it's taken me FOREVER to get through your lovely chattering!  

KG- so scary about the car accident.  I'm very glad to hear that all is well though.  Good luck with starting IUI. Arghhhhhhhhhh to the prescription ordeal- one really could live without these little hiccoughs.

TG- I'm so very sorry to hear about your negative cycle- I was rooting for you to join my BFP as we were cycle buddies. As you say though, it'll be BFP for all of us just months apart and I hope yours is this month.

sabah- I'm so sorry to hear of the frightening experience you've had with DH. I really hope the tests are clear and I'm glad that he's on the right treatment. Going back to work has been traumatic and unpleasant to say the least. DS is at nursery as we don't have family around and is already picking up all the bugs   Thanks so much for remembering and for asking. Bless your DS for smearing yoghurt on his face like mummy puts cream on hers! YAY to finally getting to stims!!! Hope the cyst amounts to nothing and it's a BFP in 5 weeks time!

Tcardy- hope that you're enjoying your holiday. Good luck with your next go.

RJS- I remember chatting to you the night before your OTD last time cos the site was down.  Congrats on being PUPO with a lovely blast and lots of luck for a shiny BFP.  The 2ww is horrible and symptom spotting is enough to drive a woman mad.  when is OTD?

Tilly- welcome! it's great to have you moderating us and we promise to be nice! Your new house sounds like bliss (as does your current one!)

Fluffy Duckling- hello and WELCOME.  I'm so sorry that your treatment has not been successful, I really am.  A BFN is so very hard to take, but time does make it that little bit easier.  Hope you can have some quality time with DH so that you can support each other through this. I wish you the best.

69chick-  hello and WELCOME (or welcome back!).  I haven't used DHEA so wouldn't be able to provide any useful info but I wish you the very best of luck.

daisy- hey hun! glad that you're underway!  hope that it's a BFP for you very soon.

Kuki- well done on working on that PMA!  Your positivity is very contagious!  And happy belated anniversary!  12 weeks will fly by before you know it!

Cutelittlepumpkin- your bump looks lovely! Hopey you're keeping well.

Sapphire- I've saved you til last!  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! That's BRILLIANT news!!!!!!!  I wish you the very best for the next 8 or so months.  When is your scan?  Thank you SO MUCH for your PM and for remembering me and my scan date and for looking me up!  It's so very sweet of you.

AFM- had scan on wednesday and saw one sac and one very teeny tiny flickering heartbeat.  we were so very releaved and on cloud 9.  I was discharged from my clinic.  I've made an appointment to see my GP on Monday so that I can be referred for antenatal care.  We went out for a lovely dinner (first fancy meal since DS was born) to celebrate last night.  On our way to the restaurant in the car, I sneezed and then my heart stopped- I felt something down below, like a lump of some sort, but then relaxed as I thought it was just a bit of pee (but I've never had any bladder control problems mind you) and just put it to the back of my mind.  We had a wonderful meal and laughed and smiled and talked about the future with so much happiness.  We got back home late and I needed to pee (I had felt a little wet down below since the sneezing incident).  Well, (sorry TMI again) to my horror, there was tons of fresh blood on my knickers and also when I wiped.  I called DH from downstairs and when he came up I told him and he nearly passed out.  I kept wiping and getting fresh blood.  I don't know what's come over me in this cycle, but I have become numb to bad news and I just told DH that it's ok and that we'd sort it out somehow in the morning.  When I got into bed though, I had such a sickly feeling in my stomach and I just couldn't sleep.  I was terrified to go to the loo all night and held it in til 6ish.  Thankfully, no more bleeding overnight.  I went to work this morning and tried calling my local EPU and asking if I could self-refer but they said I either had to be referred by my GP or to turn up to A&E.  I just could not leave work (they know nothing of the pregnancy yet).  I called my GP surgery only to be told by the receptionist that they don't have a doctor this morning (What).  I was tempted to call our IVF clinic and ask if they'd be willing to scan me, but I just knew that if I've been discharged, they probably won't.  In the end, DH called a private clinic and booked a scan for our lunchtime.  We met up and went together.  Thankfully, a little heartbeat still there and the sac looks normal, with no obvious reason for the bleed.  So that's me for now.  It just never seems to end this, and to think that we were out celebrating when all of this was happening.  We are now really taking it hour by hour.  I have had backache since last night - pretty much continuously, and I fear the worst.  I am leaving it all up to God to decide what is best for us.

Please keep us in your prayers.

Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Thinendometrium,

I feel for you..Just take it one day at the time.. What will happen it will happen.. One of my best friend bled for 16 weeks in her first pregnancy. 7 years ago now.. And her son is beautiful healthy 6 year old now.. These things happen.. Just be positive.. But I know hwo you feel.. So difficult..     

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Feeling really hungary for life today.. Love feeling like this..

RJS, thank you so much.. It will be great and I can use it daily basis.. From Sep onwards will be on special TX diet and use the mind and body techniques in my daily life.. One of the major things is using relaxation twice a day..

Tillypops, I can picture it.. Beautiful!!! Enjoy it for us too..

Have wonderful weekend all.. We are off to my MIL in Gosfield Essex.. Another gorgeous place.. Stunning country site.. We are so lucky to be living in a love Country.. If only it had a few more sunny days.. 

Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks kuki my sweet- I keep trying to tell myself that lots of successful pregnancies had lots of bleeding in the early stages.  exactly, whatever will be will be. Have a great weekend.  Yes, a bit more sun wouldn't harm anyone!

Hope all the other lovely ladies have great weekends too.


----------



## KG

Thinendo - sending you     . I  have been wondering how you were doing. To give you another positive story, a close friend of mine has bled heavily in both of her pregnancies (even signed off work for the first 3 months with her first LO) and she now has two wonderful healthy children. It so unfair that you just seem to get through one hurdle and you're given something else to worry about. You are very brave. I'll be thinking about you and sending      


Kx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Thinendo - Sorry you are having such a scary time but glad that extra scan showed everything was OK.  You are right many healthy pregnancies have bleeding.  My friend's daughter bled through all of her pregnancy and everything was OK.  I am keeping everything crossed that everything is OK.         

Kuki - Hope you have a lovely time.

RJS -       

Tilly - Sounds lovely.  Good luck with the move.

KG - How annoying about your prescription.  Hope you get it sorted soon. 

Hello everyone.

I am not going to be around next week so love and luck to all.  At least when I get back it will only be another week until my scan.

S xx


----------



## daisy-may

girls can i have a cry please        


feeling pretty pants at the mo ..... i know its the blooming down regging but i cant stop crying         ....


to make matters worse, dexter is refusing to go to sleep despite not sleeping much last night and is high as a kite ..... my mum came to visit yesterday ( a 2 hr train ride ) to give me hugs and to see dex as its been months and months, to find out shes having difficulties with my dad at the mo so her co,ming to visit was because she wanted to get away from it all NOT to see me ..... hubbys dad is very ill and have the MIL from hell to contend with ..... 


Oh and hubby has decided to drive miles away to pick up a second hand shed but hes had to take my mum with him coz its a 2 person job and wont be back will late this afternoon ...


in the meantime, im left with the baby feeling very lonely,just want to cry, cant go anywhere coz dex hasnt slept and theres no telling how he will be once out , theres no food in the cupboard and my stash of ben and jerrys ice cream has gone !!!!!!!!


sorry for the rant but had no-where else to turn .....


love and hugs, daisy xxxxx


----------



## Tillypops

Sending you some big hugs Daisy      .

Tilly
xxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

thanks tilly .... i just want some help and support  ... dex has finally given up the fight to sleep and is currently sleeping with his head on my feet !!!!!!!!!! How long it lasts ive no idea but at least i have a few moment peace !!!!!!


daisy xx


----------



## thinendometrium

thank you KG and Sapphire- very sweet of you.  Enjoy your week off Sapphire.


Daisy- sending you lots of      and hope the few moments of peace have helped.


----------



## RJS

Hello Ladies,

Thinendo - Hello! Lovely to see you. I remember how lovely you were when I was on my last night of my last cycle. Congrats on your BFP! So sorry to hear you are having a stressful time - it seems to me getting the BFP is only the beginning of the next part of our journey's. Now you've had 2 scans so at least you know the little one is strong. I echo what other's have said about bleeding...one friend bled til 16 weeks, one on and off for longer, but both have healthy babies now. Also, how many embies did you have transferred? Could be the one that didn't survive bowing out to let the stronger one with the h/b keep going. Will be thinking of you. xx  

Kuki - Will try to post this week. Hope visit to MIL went well.

Daisy - Hope Dexter goes to sleep better tonight and you get some much needed rest! It's so hard when you are exhausted....everything seems much harder to deal with. He's still such a little boy....it rally does get easier. My DD still has the odd bout of sleep resistance but now she's got the verbal skills to understand consequences that helps! Hang in there. xx   

Sapphire - Have a good week and try to stay calm and positive. In some ways waiting for the scan is the most nerve wracking of all!
 

AFM...I had a lovely day out at Butlins yesterday with DH, DD and friends who are staying there. Did me the world of good and took my mind off this lark. Then when I got home I went to the loo and had some spotting so since then my mind has been going mad....   Have had a bit of brownish discharge today. Have no idea what to think. AF not technically due til Tues / Weds. OTD Weds but at the clinic I was at in April OTD would be 14 days after EC....tomorrow. When I got pg with DD I had spotting. But I am so so worried that AF is on it's way or my precious little embie is leaving me. Went to church today and lit a candle for us all. Pretty certain I will test tomorrow morning as I can't bear this uncertainty any longer. Trying to brace myself for bad news.   


xxx


----------



## KG

Daisy - just wanted to send you     I hope your LO slept for a while and gave you a bit of breathing space. Everything always feels much worse when you are sleep deprived. Plus the down-regging, on top of that. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment - we're always here if you need to rant. 


RJS -    for you too and    . Just hang onto the thought that you had spotting with DD too. The 2ww is so horrible. Hoping that you get good news if you test tomorrow. 


Lovely afternoon at the beach for us. I think we needed it to blow the cobwebs away. Dh has a bad back which is v painful, but he's not doing anything useful to help, like taking his painkillers & he's been really grouchy today. The classic moment of the weekend... me: down the end of the garden, dh: in the house with ds. Suddenly I hear a shout that its all chaos inside and he needs help. All that's happened is that T has had a potty training mishap - just a bit of wee on the floor, plus he's stuck his playdough to the tv    OK, a bit of a mess, but all easily solved, and pretty much standard toddler behaviour. I wonder how dh thinks I manage in the day when he's at work - shout out of the window for the neighbours to help or something?    


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## RJS

Morning All,

Tested two days early this morning and sadly got a   . I know it was early but have had a bit more discharge so think AF's on it's way. Am gutted to be honest as I know this was my best chance - summer hols so no work and the short protocol which went really well. I was really relaxed and calm and distracted by DD. Wishing now we'd put 2 embies back of course....

 

I feel so blessed to have DD - what a little miracle she is. We have paid for another 2 cycles so will try again but not sure when. I just know from experience how tough the next few days and weeks will be. 

Thanks for all the support on here...am rooting for the rest of you!!!

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear RJS, I so feel for you.. We all know how hard can be.. Just take your time.. Be extra kind to yourself please
Love. Kuki..


----------



## sabah m

RJS so sorry about your spotting and BFN hun     but things can still change.  I know its hard to hang on to hope but someone on my FET cycle had loads of spotting and BFNs throughout 2ww and OTD she got a massive BFP.  From her 2ww upset posts I was sure she'd get a BFN.  She 5 months pregnant now.

KG- your story made me laugh, how do they think we cope all day and why is it we have learned to cope? Hope DH gets better soon   

Thinendo, really really hope things have settled down       I too had bleeding at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, my mum had it throughout her pregnancy with me...but its so scary.  Its so unfair that we can't enjoy the pregnancy when he have fought so hard to get it.

AFM stimming scan 1 tomorrow, please pray my cycst has disappeared or is the same as don't want additional day sick with having to get it drained (or the added expense!)


----------



## KG

RJS - so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted.   I know you don't want to get your hopes up, but as you say its 2 days early, so don't give up hope just yet. Take care of yourself   


Sabah - hoping that you get good news at your scan tomorrow. 


Kxx


----------



## RJS

Thanks girl,

Sabah - Good luck for your scan today   

I had little bits of blood all day yesterday when I wiped, then I had a few clots this morning when I went to the loo and now lots of blood so think it's all over. Have still been taking pessaries which is prob why AF didn't start straight away. In all my IUI's / FET / IVF's have never had AF before test date so this is new for me. Think it's all over but may test tomorrow.   

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

RJS,

My AFs always come after the test date but last FET (my first one and probably only one). I went to centre got the blood test done. And after the phone call of BFN.. I had my AF coming.. Was most peculiar.. It is always sort of a few days later usually.. 

Get the test done.. For certainty.. 

This game so hard to play.. 

Sending lots of     

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

RJS I'm sorry     


I had my scan, thankfully there's plenty of follies but smaller than they expected becasue of this blasted cyst which is draining the stimming meds....why is there always a dark cloud?  I have to go in thursday for them to drain it, another £300 and a day sick off work, why coulnd't it have just gone smoothly from here on  I'm sorry I know I sound like a petulant child but its taking all the joy away from it all again   .  I read on another page that someone's cycle was abandoned becasue of their cyst, I can't afford another full cycle!


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah Sabah, it is never straight forward is it.. Bloody damn thing.. I hope once the cyst is taken out you can just get on with it..
Sending you lots of     

My AF is late 2 days.. did a test and of course it is neg.. I will never learn.. So stupid.. 

It is a miserable day in here.. Yuck!!!  A friend of mine will come with her son this afternoon.. 2months younger than DD.. Will be lovely for both of us.. Really looking forward to see them..

Can not wait for the weekend either.. Going to be busy one and all hope is this rain to just GO AWAY!!!

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

My Af is here and feeling yuck.. Really painful.. But will have to get on with it and get things done.. Can not believe it is thursday already.. 

We have a busy weekend planned. Saturday going to London for a day.. And will meet up with some friends for dinner. Sunday evening off to MIL and monday Colchester Zoo.. Hopefully weather will be better but probably not.. 

How is everyone today?

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi everyone

Had cyst drained today, not a big issue at all.  Nurse said follies have grown since tuesday's scan so that's good too, EC either monday or tuesday. So feeling a lot more positive again.      all goes smoothly from now on.  Off to littlehampton with DS my sister and her DD on a nursery trip, bought DS some wellies for the trip, ha ha, bargain £3 from ASDA!


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah, 

Good luck for monday or tuesday.. Just stay positive.. Will be thinking of you.. 

Kukixx


----------



## RJS

Hi All,

Sabah -  forEC Mon. I so hope and pray it all goes well for you from here on. Stay strong and positive.



AFM I am a bit better. Had a terrible terrible day on OTD on Weds. Was bleeding heavily and took a test and obviously got BFN. Got a text from a friedn telling me her baby had been born and another from someone who'd had a 20 week scan. Happy for them of course but it was bad timing!! Took DD to see my best friend and her 3 kids and went to a musuem, but cried all the time I was on my own in the car and completley fell apart with DH in the evening. Feeling bit calmer now it's not quite so raw but I know from experience that I will have plenty of up's and down's to come. Not sure when we will start again, have a consultation on 25/09 but back to work next week so will have plenty to keep me busy! Thanks all of you for all of your support, I can't tell you how much it means to me. xx

Kuki - I have been ttc naturally since 2002 and still haven't learnt it's not gonna happen - I often end up testing and regret it! Hope you feeling better. Sorry not got CD in post. Have lost original so have to get DH to put it onto a CD for me. Will try to do this weekend.

Hello everyone else.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,

Hope you all have a good weekend.. And hopefully we get some sunshine.. 

Dear RJS,
I know and I feel for you.. It is never easy.. And takes so much effort and time to get out the horrible downer BFN brings.. But please please be extra kind to yourself.. What can we do.. We are trying everything we can to have our second miracle and that's all we can do.. Lets hope next time will be our time.      
And thank you for CD but please don't stress if you cannot.. 


Love and luck to you all ..

Kukixx


----------



## strawbs

Hi

a moonlighter...used to post a lot before threads all changed

sapphire such great news, congratulations so pleased for you

well..  my LO is now 5months and I would love another, haven't dtd yet (well not since he was conceived      ), the longing never goes ladies need to get back on it!!

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Strawbs,

I totally understand. I always wanted to have a big family. And never thought I struggle with getting pregnant.. But Life.. You never know what's in the corner.. 

You just go for it and have your no 3!!! 

Good luck! Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi yummy mummys, aren't we just the luckiest women on earth, then why is it still so painful?  I can't bare to see young girls with three and four chidlren in the street with their up to date buggies and **** hanging out their mouths, swearing at their kids....I am so angry with life today, really angry God has not taken away this desire from me....I can't afford more treatment, I can't afford new toys for my baby, my mum scours car boot sales for us, we live in a 2 bed flat which is lovely but too small now, and we can't afford to move.  Feeling very sorry for myself today   

Scan today showed cyst is filling up again and follies still struggling to grow to size they should be by today.  Been given higher dosage of gonal F for next two days then another scan monday with a view to EC weds.  So hard to keep PMA when this cycle is going so badly wrong in comparisen to my successful cycle.  I have missed almost 5 months of my baby's life being in hope for a sibling for him, I can't even enjoy looking at him as the pain of yearning shoots through me so sharply.  DH is trying so hard to be supportive, both practically and emotionally but I just either bark at him or retreat into a reclusive shell, not wanting to communicate.


----------



## KG

Sabah - just popped on to send you    . It's not surprising you are feeling low, you've been doing this cycle for so long, and whilst I don't understand the ins and outs of ICSI, I know the the drugs will be playing havoc with your emotions. Plus its really natural to want what others seem to take for granted, we're only human and now we know how lovely it is to be a mummy, it doesn't make it any easier. Be kind to yourself, hun and take each day slowly.

Kxx


----------



## daisy-may

Afternoon girlies .... hope you are all ok and enjoying the sunshine ...


im feeling pants again    very teary and so bloated, having to wear my jeans with the buttons not done up    Feel like ive been kicked by a horse in the lower abdomen area and in my lower back ..... i know im stimming ( day 6 ) but feels like ovaries are so swollen .... am drinking soooooooooooo much water at the mo and paracetamol dont seam to help ....



Aargh !!!!!!!!! back later for personals ...


daisy xxx


Oh but Sabah .... huge hugs honey , treatment with a little one is hard .... im on day 6 of stimming and boy am i feeling it and boy do i feel guilty im not full of the joys of spring with the little man .... hugs xxx


----------



## sabah m

Thanks ladies, feeling a lot better now, had a little cry, DS made me laugh many times today too, I love him so much.  KG I am thinking too that the drugs are playing havoc with me.  Am sure tomorrow's scan will show growth as dosage was increased, so in the grand scheme of things all will be fine.

daisy, when was Dexter born, Noah was 11th May, they must be days apart!

Its really weird coz I don't feel particularly bloated!  Been drinking loads...maybe I'm such a chubber it doesn't show


----------



## RJS

Sabah and Daisy May -    to both of you. Remember it's the drugs making you feel so low. We only want what others have without thinking twice. I have felt so guilty for wanting another baby, but everyone round me popping out no 2 or 3 isn't feeling like that so I am trying to feel like why shouldn't I try to have another? And at least I will be able to tell DD how much I tried whatever the outcome is. Sabah -  for scan today. xx

Hope everyone else is well.

I am officially training for a 10km run in Oct to give me a new focus and help me get fitter for the next cycle. Back to work tomorrow which I will struggle with. Have loved the summer hols with DD esp our morning cuddles. And so sad not to be going back to school knowing I am pg...   But at least I have my girl and the sun is shining. xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi RJS thanks for the support, its so nice to know I am not feeling this alone.  I know hoe you feel returning to work knowing you are not pg but soon the joy of being someone other than mummy does catch up and work becomes enjoyable again.  Hope it goes ok this week xx

daisy, how you feeling today?  When is your next scan?  I removed my belt from my jeans today, hope this is a good sign that eggs are growing.  Scan today showed growth but not enough, I prayed last night for God to give me strength to cope with bad news, and I've felt surprisingly ok.  There is growth so that is the right direction, timing is not the timing I would have liked but hey ho, at least my cycle is still progressing ha ha!  Another scan tomorrow...

Thinedo, havent heard from you, hope all has settled for you xxx


----------



## daisy-may

Just a quick one .... Sabah, dexter was also born on 11th may !!!!!! how exciting we may have another little one each at the same time next year       


Come on be positive honey !!!!!!


Im ok ish today, just struggling to move as im in a bit of pain .... day 8 scan tomorrow morning, will report more then ...


daisy xxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,
AF here for me which means I should be starting injecting tomorrow for my IUI cycle - a bit exciting, a bit scared as we've been waiting so long to get to this stage. Now the downer, for the first time in months, dh is away on business for a couple of days so I'm home alone when I have to do my first (ever) injections    Does anyone else do theirs themselves? I'm not sure until I get to it whether I'll actually be able to do it (or what on earth I will do if I can't)


Take care, and    for all
Kxx


----------



## Tillypops

Daisy-May - I know you've had lots of tx (and know all the pitfalls I'm sure), but please watch out for OHSS.  I was hospitalised with a severe case of it on my 2nd cycle and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.  Take care hun.

Hope all you lovely ladies had a good Bank Holiday weekend.

Tilly
xxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hey Daisy hope scan went well, isn't it amazing they are twins ha ha!  We need to compare birth stories next   

My scan today showed follies still not big enough, lining almost at 8mm, so on day 14 of stimming today!  Felt really bloated and sore this morning and was sure it was OHSS, feeling normal again now although in loose tracky bottoms, and waiting for clinic to let me know blood results.  EC either thurs or friday.  Feeling ok, PMA coming back, rang work about time off so thats all sorted too.  I realised why I have wanted DS for cuddles in bed these past few nights, he does't want to sit in mummy's lap for cuddels anymore, and I want to cuddle a baby so have been sneaking him out of his cot once he's fast asleep for cuddles then return him to bed when DH comes in!  

KG be brave!  I do my injections and the thought of it is far worse than the feeling.  Take your time, make sure LO won't distract you and shove it in, ha ha, I find being quick doesn't hurt.  How many days do you have to do it for?


----------



## daisy-may

wrote a bloomin huge post easler then the bloomin tinternet died on me and its only just come back grrrrrrr        


breath ......


sabah - sorry to hear your follies are not really playing ball but there is still time !!!!! keep eating the chicken/eggs , drinking the water/milk and using the hot water bottle ..... Dex too is not cuddly at all and like you have sneaked into his room this last few days and prized him from his bed so i could have a cuddle.... glad work are being great abotu time off, one less hassil !!!!


KG - you can do the injections ... be positive !!!!! best thing is to numb the place your going to inject in ( i would suggest frozen peas but have found the tub of ben and jerrys to be better ... you know a reward after youve done it !!!!! In actual fact im lOVING the injecting at the mo       )
Oh and take your time, you are less likely to bruise if you dont rush !!!! Hugs honey xxx


As for me, day 8 stimming scan, and looke like ive over shot a bit. Lots of follies under 10 but lots between 17 and 20    so clinic now think ill be ready for EC on FRIDAY THIS WEEK !!!!!!!! Lining has thickened to 11.7, its never gone above 8 before so not sure if its the food or the constant hot water bottle thats helping ..... have to go back for another scan in the morning, clinic will decide exactly what to do then ....


back later, daisy xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Wow Daisy that's fantastic news!! And even more of a bonus about your lining, well done!    Does eating lots of chinese help as thats what I'm doing tonight!  Wow we will be cycle buddies to the day if my EC goes ahead friday too, how spooky! We'll have to book the same hospitals for the birth!!  

KG how did the injection go?


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies ... just a quicky as have to go take dex to the hospital for and eye eppt but i have ec booked for friday morning !!!! Trigger shot at 10 tomight then a drug free day !!!! even managed to get Gestone out the clinic .... hubby cant wait   


daisy xxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


daisy-may and sabah - wishing you both loads of luck for Friday      


Ha! Injections turned out to be the least of my problems! I planned to do them in the evening when all was quiet as ds is always, always fast asleep around 7.30pm. Not last night, though - he just lay in his bed and yelled and yelled until he'd worked himself up into a boiling hot, cross little boy who just wanted mummy to stay with him. In the end I had to ignore him for a few minutes, shut myself in the kitchen and just go for it with the injections, so in some ways he did me a favour as I didn't have chance to think about it at all    Little monkey went to sleep without a murmer tonight!


Take care, everyone
Kxx


----------



## sabah m

Naughy boy, but at least you got through the injection KG

Just did my trigger!  woo hoo, EC friday   knew having a chinese would do the trick ha ha!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello laides,

Have been very busy for us. Could not write in here.. Another busy day today. So will try to catch up with you all later. 

Just quickly Daisy-may and Sabah good luck for today.. Will be thinking of you.. 

Talk to you soon. 

Love and lots of luck to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry all not had chance to get on since hol been busy sorting stuff and getting DD ready to go back to school.

Daisy-may, Sabah - Hope you are both had some lovely eggs collected today.    Thinking of you.

Kuki - Hope you are OK.

KG - Glad you managed to do the injection OK. Hope all goes well for you.   

Strawbs - Thanks    Good luck with ttc no. 3.   

RJS - I was so sorry to read your news. Many     

Thinendo - Hope everything is OK.    

Hello to everyone.

Got my scan on Monday.  Looking forward to it but really nervous too.

S xx


----------



## daisy-may

just a quicky girlies, but they got 17 eggs from me today so 8 for my recip and 9 for me ....


now the wait for the call tomorrow re fertilisation .....


come on eggies fertilise !!!!!!!!!!


daisy xxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Daisy- fab news! x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy may ,superb numbes.. Well done you.. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Daisy-may - that's fab! Sending you lots of          Hope you get good news tomorrow. 


Sapphire - loads of luck for your scan on Monday.


Sabah - how did you get on today?



Nightmare day here. Ds has decided against potty training and is using the floor instead of the loo    After he's been dry for a few weeks too. He even called me in to show me how he'd taken off his pants to wee on the floor    Mummy was not amused. 


Take care and have good weekends, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## sabah m

Ha ha KG, I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, my neice is almost 3, quite happily using the big loo then suddenly over last 3 days is using the floor, the sofa, the garden...

I got 12 eggs, I'm an ungrateful wretch though, was disappointed as the last scan showed 36 follies    and at the time of DS's treatment I got 23 eggs.  Nurse said they probably only removed the good ones and left the smaller ones.  I am grateful though, considering how the cyst was taking the meds.  Anyway, can't wait for phonecall tomorrow.  Poor DS was with my bro in law all day whom he loves, but wanted mummy not daddy when he got home and I was too sore to pick him up.  Still feeling really sore, don't recall how bad I felt last time.  Drinking lots....aparently I snored during the procedure, fat hog ha ha ha!!!

Daisy, really chuffed for you hun, didn't realise you were egg sharing so its even more fab you got so many!

Saphire, good luck for monday xxx

   for everyone else on here....you've given me so much support, its been lovely xxx


----------



## daisy-may

hey girls, just had the call to say .... we have 7 babies in a dish !!!!!!!!!! Out of my 9 eggs, 8 were ISCS'd and we now have 7 very good strong embied growing .... embryologist said transfer will be wednesday ( blast ) but to call and check thats still the case on monday .....


come on embies grow grow grow!!!!!!!!!!!


Sabah ..... any news yet honey 


love and luck to you all, daisy xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Woo hoo Daisy-may, I am so happy for you!!!     What a fantastic result for you, and the possibility of going to blasts too!!

Got the phonecall a little while ago but didn't get to come on here as was frantically tidying up while DS takes his nap, as house is a state, I was so demotivated last week with all the delays that I did nothing!!  Out of my 13 (not 12) 8 fertilised!!!! I am very happy, and like Daisy, they're hoping to get to blasts so looks like ET date will be the same too cycle buddy!!   Considering that blasted cyst was taking the goodness away from my eggs it is a small miracle that they were upto that standard!!  I just want two to stick (not greedy at all!).  Daisy, coz of your kindness I am seriously thinking if my treatment works this time, I will donate the rest of my embies.  I wanted to egg share but was too old(!!) so will do the next best thing.  I know how it feels to be childless and desperate, and was explaining this to DH who said but it will be like DS is being brought up by someone else....I don't see it that way at all, I know whoever is the recipient will love that baby more than if it was there's...  Happy days xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy and Sabah, wonderful strong babies.. Good luck with wednesday. Just stay positive. Just think your second miracle on its away. 
So excited foryou too. Can not wait october!! 

Sabah, I totally agree with you. But I want 3-4 kids.. If I have frozen ones and get lucky I will try all my FET for me.. My DH only wants 2 but if we have frozen ones He said we try them.. So wishing for 2 and 3rd one to be on way this time. And more later but I am aware totally dreaming.. But I can can't I?

Hope all you having a great weekend. My sister just left for clubing.. And me and Lara Sophia off to see my god children. IVF twins. Boy and girl. Love spending time with them.. 

Will write later.. 

Love

Kukixxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi!  Got the greatest phonecall ever, all my embies are doing really well, 6 out of 8 are top grade so far, so Et will be on 9.30am wednesday, hopefully 2 blastos for mummy.     

Daisy, any news?

I am finding it impossible to rest and am now worrying about 2ww.  My sister will have DS two days and grandma comes to me one day a week.  But Dh goes away for a week from saturday so weekends will be me and my boy.  I am thinking he will eat fish fingers or chicken nuggets all week and have no baths as I don't think I will want to cook or exert myself.  How have others coped?  In april during 2ww I was on holiday for a week so in laws really helped out with him, and I still got BFN.  

Daisy, I felt bad after you wrote you would take your DS out on his bike as I haven't even felt like taking mine down to the communal gardens all weekend, DH works weekends so it was left to me.  I have also done something to my back!  I must have opened the oven door awkwardly, and pulled a muscle, so now I don't even know if I feel sore from EC or my back


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sabah- Congrats on your fab embies!

 &    to everyone else

CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah, great news. Hopefully a few of them will be second miracle babies.. Wishing you a beutiful twins..   

Hi Cutelittlepumkin, how are you feeling?

Daisy, read your dairy. Great news about embies even better news about your aunty..  

Wishing you all a great week. Will be a busy week for us.. I am sure it will fly.. 

Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

thanks kuki - my aunt is now on cloud 9 and celebrating with the champs as i type !!!! She lives in the midlands so hoping to go and see her as soon as im through the next part of the wiating game .... 


Sabah - heres hoping for another baby sharing the same birthday !!!!! Would be fab wouldnt it ?? i love taking dex out on the bike ... we bought a Wee Ride kangaroo bike seat and its fab , so worth the money, we go out lots , not for long rides coz i dont have the stamina but just pootling .... im too tired reallly to go out, just want the duvet and a mug of hot choc but i force myself ..... however not today as im really shattererd !!!!!!!!!!


All 7 of my embies are doign really well so we are in for a 1.30 appt at the clinic on wednesday to put blasts back. Clinic have agreed to put 2 back bases on my history of embies not sticking  so thats good news ...... dex is being a little monster today, v grouchy and doesnt know what to do with himself .... have put him up in his bed in the hope he will snooze for a bit  ........ 


CLP - how you doing honey ?? 


Ooh, hit chocolate .... want some NOW !!!!!!!!!! with marshmallows !!!!!!!!


daisy xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hello Ladies can I join you.

Can't believe i am back to this stage already I have a wonderful little man who is 7 1/2 months already  through ICSI but we are back on the merry go round of TTC with the usual thoughts of it probably won't happen, trying not to think about it all the time but at the same time desperatley hoping  . I am still breastfeeding so guess that goes against us at the moment.

Our (my) current plan is to give it a year and then go back to the clinic. Hope to share in your happy news.

*Sabah* and *Daisy* Great number of embies each good luck with ET.

Sleepy
x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Welcome Sleepypenguin - good luck.    Don't know if you remember me but we were on cycle buddies together last May.

Daisy - Great news on your embies      for some lovely blasts - good luck for Wednesday.

Sabah - Great news from you too.      for some lovely blasts - good luck for Wednesday.

KG - Hope DS has decided to cooperate with potty training again.  Must be frustrating for you.    How are things going with you?

Kuki -   

CLP - Hope all is well with you.

Hello anyone else.

My scan went well today.  One little one with heartbeat.  Feeling relieved and v. happy.

S xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sapphire,

oh wonderful news.. Lovely to see that beat.. 

Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Sabah and Daisy - brilliant news for both of you - sending lots of        for Wednesday. 


Sapphire - wonderful news, hun. Congratulations. Whe's your due date?


Kuki  - I used to want 4 LOs - then I had ds    He's an angel really, I'm just not sure anymore that I could cope with more than 2! Not something I'm thinking about now, anyway, at my advancing years   


Sleepypenguin - welcome and good luck.   


AFM, I've been injecting for about a week and had first scan today. Apparently I'm responding v well & several follies growing on each side, plus loads of small ones. Next scan is on Wed. All I'm worried about now is too many growing as you only want a couple for IUI - too many and it'll be cancelled.    Oh and potty training is going better again - its surprising what they'll do for a chocolate bribe!


Take care everyone,
Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Sabah and Daisymay, thinking of you both. And hope you had a straight forward ET.. Good luck with the madness of 2WW!

KG, I don't think I could cope if I start working so I am hoping to stay at home till I have all the babies but all depends on DH working non stop. We hardly see him at all. Which is very sad but what can you do.. You are so good with potty training. I have tried for couple of days and Lara was refusing to sit on potty and I ended up giving up.. Got to try again. She will start nursery in January. Got to be trained till than but I really don't know if I can train her not..I am more scared than her.

Sapphaire, how are you feeling?

Sleepypenquein, I have waited for Lara to be 12 months and stop breastfeeding after she was just a year old and still in the same point for tring for NO2.. I really wish I breast fed her till she was 2 but it is very hard to know.. We can only do our best and hope for the best.. Wishing you lots of luck for second miracle.

Got to get ready and go shopping soon. Not up for it but got to be done.. 

Love to you all and hope the day goes well.. 

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hey KG...when is the next scan, hope all goes ok with follie count     exciting that its all started again though   

Sapphire what a wonderful sound, so pleased for you xxx

Sleepy     have fun on the crazy roller coaster again!

kuki     when Lara's ready she will stop resisting, may even go straight onto the toilet.  Any dates for your next trt yet?

AFM ET went great, 2 blasts on board, same grading as when I got DS so I am very happy.

Been impossible to rest till now when he's gone to sleep.  How on earth do people get through 2ww with LOs?


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Sabah - great news for you. Sending you       Everything about tx is harder, or at least more complicated, when you have a LO, I think. This week, dh has had to take too much time off work whilst I go for scans and now I'm going to have to put T into nursery for some extra sessions whilst we have tx. Last time around dh and I went to every single appointment together. 


Daisy-may - how did you get on? Sending you       too.


Kuki - I think Lara and Toby must be about the same age - both born Dec 07. Ts birthday is the 10th - when is Laras? I was honestly terrified of potty training and I was thinking T was being left behind as all the other LOs we knew were already dry, but I was determined not to push it until he was really ready. We talked loads before about him using the toilet and wearing 'big boy pants' then one day when a friend was visiting with her LO he watched his friend use our loo, decided he wanted to do the same and demanded he had some pants now    He's caught on really quickly (expect last week when we had a 'blip') so I guess I'd say wait until you are sure she's really ready and it will be much easier. Does she have to be trained to start nursery? 


AFM, another scan today showed one follie at 15mm and two a bit behind it, which apparently is perfect. On Monday there were literally loads of little ones too, but some of those have vanished    so hopefully I won't have too many. I'm in for another scan on Fri, then it should be insem on Monday, assuming too many haven't grown by then. 


Take care, everyone, 
Kxx


----------



## daisy-may

hello my lovleys .... meant to post on here yesterday but like sabah, i too have 2 perfect blasties on board !!!!!!!!!


i test on 19th though .....


im lucky, hubby has 'taken controll over dex' till the weekend in a attempt for me to relax and do nothing .... like thats happened !!!!!!!! House is bomb site, pots are all over the place, washing needs doing, the ironing, oh and dex seams to have scattered his dinner all over the house .... 


and thats hubby 'taking controll of things' [email protected]?       


daisy xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,

Daisy-May, lovely.. Roll on 19th.. What have you planned for 2WW? I will be very busy. Will try to keep busy so I can stop thinking about implantation and testing..

KG, good luck on friday scan.. All so exciting.. Hope we get lovely BFPs soon. Lots of it.. 
Lara was born 3days before 7th Dec. Not sure about nursery taking her with or without nappies. That will be the question once I secure a place for her. This has been a huge nightmare.. Still trying to get a place for her.. If I don't train her before our treatment well it will xmas time next time I can try. That's going to be fun.. 

Sabah, how are you today? I am so lucky I am with my mum everytime I have my treatments so mum tries to take care of Lala ( we call her Lara, Lala and Lalush sometimems.) But it is never easy with kids.. 

Talk to you all tomorrow. Have a lovely evening.. Can not believe it is thursday already..

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,

Goodness where is everybody? 

I hope all had a nice weekend. 

My one okayish.. Till sunday lunch. Had it with a couple of friends expecting their first baby. During lunch I was okay. Coped but came went back to car. Just cry my eyes out for good 1.5hrs..I hate feeling like this but it happens.Just so ****** off with the whole txing.. So ****** off.. 

Got up this morning feeling better than yesterday afternoon. Had to be cos searching for nursery places for my preciuous and it has been hell I must say.. Don't want to even think about schooling well we bought the flat to be close to this superb school but it never garanty.. Nothing is so we just have to hope for best.. Absolute nightmare nothing else.. 

Wishing you all a great week. 

Sabah, Daisy-may, hope you are enjoying your 2ww..

Love to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi,

There seems to be lots of chatter on this thread! Can I join in? Is everyone undergoing tx or are some getting there/thinking about it? I am still bf my LO and wanting to stop (in my head) so that we can start tx again asap but my heart won't let me stop - just in case this is our only little angel!! We have frosties but dh doesn't want to use them as they haven't been PGD'd and we have to decide soon as we have to get our paperwork into the clinic!! AAGGHHH!! I always wanted to be a mum of several kiddiwinkles (used to say 16 but in reality 4 would be great!!) and am struggling to accept we can only afford one more round of IVF and that may well not work!! Added to that my little sis has just announced she is pg (2nd month of trying) and whilst I am 100% happy for her and thrilled she has not struggled to conceive I am also feeling upset and also jealous (aahhgg again!!)!! I just want lots of babies and to be pg again!!! Darling LO just waking from her nap so must go!! Thanks girlies

Rosey x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Rosey - Welcome    Hope you can make decisions soon that you are happy with.   

Kuki -    Sorry you had a difficult weekend.  Good luck finding nursery place.

Daisy-may -      

Sabah -      

KG - Hope everything is going well and insem went ahead today.      

Hello everyone.

I have had an unexpected day with DD today - her school was closed because of burst water pipe.  So we went out which was lovely but I had so much that needed doing at home - must have been so hard for people that are working today. 

S xx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Well, insem for me today, so officially on the dreaded 2ww. All went fine, although dh's count surprisingly low (lower than they usually recommend for IUI) which is odd cause it never has been before. Still, you only need one    & I have possible 3 follicles so fingers crossed. 


Rosey - hi, and welcome!


Kuki -    you never know when it is going to upset you. Hope you have some luck with dds nursery place. It's one reason I'm glad we're not in Herts anymore, the competition down here is nothing like I know we would have had where we lived before. 


    to Daisy-may and sabah


Sapphire - hi , how are you doing?


Take care, everyone,


Kx


----------



## sabah m

wow KG welcome to more 2ww madness!     

I have tested three times already      all negative so far but not concerned yet.

Had a horrible scare this morning, had bleeding like AF    was distraught as DH away this week, and close friend is staying with us in the evenings to help with DS.  Clinic said come in for a scan, and thank God I did as I know all is well    Bleeding definately wasn't from womb, could have been a burst caplillary in my cervix which can be caused by the progesterone.  OMG realised once again how much I want this, please God     

Kuki, how are you now sweety     you are almost there with starting treatment aren't you?  This must be your turn again xxx I need to find a nursery too, hope you find the perfects place for your princess

sheepy     its so hard wanting more, and being afraid to hurt the one we have or miss out on continuing bf like you are....I feel awful when DS is crying for me to lift him out of the cot and my friend is lifting him, I feel like I am making the idea of another baby more important than my precious boy.  

Daisy - how you doing?  Tested yet ha ha!!!

Sapphire, any sickness yet?  Are you still avoiding lifting dd?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Sapphire, thank you. How are you feeling? Yes how working mothers cope I do not know. Life is going to be very challanging once I go back to work.. I so not looking forward to it. I do long hrs. Won't be able to see them that much.. Don't want to even think about it. 

KG, yes you are so lucky. Just enjoy.. So sick of all these. Good luck for 2WW.. Hope magic is happening already in there..How are you feeling?

Well nursery morning went well. Lara liked it did not want to come home. Which is great sign but of course she was clinging as usual. She wanted me to go to everywhere with her.. I have another meeting with other nursery. Is famous for being very strict etc.. I don't really want Lara to go there.. But I think she will learn more in the strict place I am sure but she might say ' no I don't want to go mummy'. What would I do than? So difficult. The people at this nursery this morning was nice, soft and kind people. Lara felt relaxed. They have a good routine for kids. And Lara will be already with a few girls and boys will be at the same school so it all looks good but it is so hard to make decision for your kids.. 

Sabah, glad things are okay for you. Try to relax.. I know it is easly said and done. Yes we are off 18th of Oct. will get my first injection done that day. Should be on 2WW around 11ish November. I hope this works for you and we catch you up in november.   Wishing.. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Still trying to remember who is at which stage (sorry terrible grammer).

*Sabah* So glad the scan gave you peace of mind have the clinic told you not to lift DS? I know DH didn't allow me to hoover from EC until DS was born. I'm sure you don't need to be told but STOP TESTING. I convinced myself recently I was pg and did 3 tests only to feel a punch in the stomach each time  .

*KG* Hope Insemination went to plan.

*Sheepy* After battling with BF for 7 months I now don't want to stop but impatient to start TTC properly. I did read yesterday that BF doesn't act as a contraception once baby is weened as you need to feed 3 hourly for it to be effective so in theory it shouldn't be a barrier but I am yet to have AF although I have had all the signs (mood swings, cramps etc) minus the bleed. I take it we can't go back to the clinic until back in usual AF pattern does anyone if this is the case?

I know I am  but I feel quite excited about another ICSI cycle even though it is at least a year away (I always remember the positives and forget the bad bits  ).

To all on 2ww  and  .

Sleepy
xx


----------



## daisy-may

sorry ive been awol girls gut ive not been very well at all ... 


basically i started to feel very unwell on saurday, tummy balloned and started to feel very sick. This got worse through sunday and by monday i was being so violently sick ts was untrue. Ive not been able to keep water let alone food down since sunday so im feeling rough ... oh and my head feels like its gonna explode, the pain behind my eyes and on the temples its horrid, never had pain like this before ...


anyway, sickness was so bad over night i went and saw the doc who told me to go back to the clinic.Clinic then told me to go and have a scan immediately as i was showing signs of OHSS ..


anyway, its not OHSS, clinic recon its a severe migrane caused by my pregnancy hormine kicking in ...


ive been testing positive since sunday afternoon and the gp made me do his test this mornign and it was positive  


am so happy but its shrouded by me being ill ...


have spent the last 3 days wearing sun glasses and laying in a darkened pit .... 


i know im still days from test day but clinic also agreed it looks like im pregnant !!!!!!!


anyway, cant type anymoore, eyes hurt ... back to do personals when im feelin a bit better ..


Love and hugs to you all, daisy xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-May,

What a wonderful news!!! 5-6days early and testing positive. Goodness twins on way than? Delighted for you..

I hope you are going to feel a lot better once your body adjust to all the hormons.. 

Take good care.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

wow Daisy!!!!! That is amazing, and to think you thought it was OHSS!! Twinnies on their way to mama, well done you xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Bleeding has got progressively worse, feels like full blown period today. Clearblue showed not pregnant, so thought all was over. But been feeling nauseous since last night, properly heaved and was sick this morning. Tested second wee on amazon bought cheapy tests, second line came up, thought is was evaporation line as was quite light, waited for next wee, tested, second line came up before control line. Called clinic and nurse said it could still be an implantation bleed even if as heavy as a period. I am numb, seeing consultant tonight and been told they might give me injections instead of bum bullets. Can I just be losing one?





















please pray for me







DH away and I'm trying to be strong for DS


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Daisy- WOW, Sounds like twingles to me!    I tested postive 6dpt3dt!!

Sabah-   hope the bleeding settles and a healthy pg progresses

CLP


----------



## daisy-may

sabah .. have pm'd you honey xxx


here if you need me, its not easy when hubby is away and especially at this time .... give me a buzz or text ....


here for you honey xxxx


oh and we have all got everything crossed for you ........


daisyx xx


thanks CLP, the doc i saw yeaterday also thinks both have implanted ...


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah,

Thinking of you.. 

      

Good luck for tonight. 

Hope you will give us the wonderful news. 

Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sabah - Have got everything crossed for you.  Good luck for seeing consultant.                       

Daisy - Many congrats.     

Kuki - Glad the nursery visit was a success.  Hope get on OK making a decision - difficult to know what to do for the best. 

KG -             

Sleepy, CLP -   

Love to all.

All OK here - have seen doctor this morning and midwife should be calling me soon.

S xx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,


Sabah, sending you huge     . Hope you have good news from the consultant. 


Daisy-may, wow, congratulations to you! That's amazing, getting such a strong result so early. 


Kuki, when it comes to nursery I would say just go with your gut instinct as to where dd will be happiest and best cared for and to where you will best be able to communicate with the staff. After all, they are only there a short time before they start school, so I think happiness and safety are most important at this age. The nursery I chose for ds was looked down upon by some in the local area (due to its history/previous owners) but T has always loved going and I've always been pleased with it, then this year they get an outstanding OFSTED report, so my gut instinct was right!!


Sleepypenguin - wow, I wish I could think of a reason to tell dh I couldn't do any hoovering    Unfortunately he was sat next to me at my insem when the nurse said 'carry on completely as normal'   


AFM - all fine here, not really thinking about 2ww at the mo    Sure it will be different as I get nearer to test date, though. AF is due just when we are away celebrating my (big!) birthday, so that will put a dampner on things, esp when coupled with a lack of alcohol   


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear F. friends,

Today is my day off from TX.. Yesterday I felt so tired with it all and came out with the idea. You know what I am going to do; just take a day off from it tomorrow. 

And here I am so happy and with it today. Enjoying my day for what it is and how it is. 

My childhood friend called me from Istanbul this morning. I manage to talk to her about txing without getting upset or angry or without being bitter about it..It feels so nice.. And what is great although she did not have any experience with txing but she understands what I am going through and how I feel. So nice to be able to share..

I might try for a 10 day holiday from Tx tomorrow onwards. See how that goes.. 

It is a beautiful day!!! A beautiful day!...

Love and lots of luck to you all.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear KG,

You put it so beautifuly.. So right. On tuesday the nursery was in a very old place. But Lara loved the kids there and the people. 

Tomorrow we are going to be a one so expensive and very rich only goes there. I don't want to go there but DH says just go and see what they are like. I think he is right. Will be good to see. And today we drove there to see where it is if I can find it etc.. As we drove in I saw so many mega rich cars coming in.. And it felts so wrong and of course I will reserve my judgement till tomorrow meeting but I am sure now I have done the right thing. I think we fit in with other nursery better.. And as we came back, parking the car. Lara says oh mummy what happened.. no nursery.. She wanted to go to nursery thinking tuesday place.. I felt so good. So good. You are so very right.. 

It is good that you are not thinking about 2WW.. And try to enjoy your 40th!!! We can tx again but we can not get back that day again. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Its over for me for now.  Thanks for all the lovly support on this thread,   

Kuki, really hope when I feel strong enough to return to thisyou will have had your BFP, as well as everyone else.  
Daisy


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Sabah,

We are here for you. Try to be kind to yourself. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sabah - I am so very sorry to read your news          As Kuki says we are here for you if you need us. 

xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Thank you all, my heart is so broken I don't know what to do with myself.  I feel unable to do anything fun with DS, luckily DH returns tomorrow.  I'm sorry for being so self obsessed and unable to offer support to others right now.  My clinic have been great, kept reassuring me my chances of success have not reduced, just that I was extremely lucky first time with DS.  I so want him to have a sibling to grow up with.

KG really really      you have somethng wonderful to celebrate with your birthday xxx


----------



## KG

Sabah - sending you lots of         . You are not self obsessed, you have been there for all of us and I thank you for that. Take care of yourself, I'll be thinking of you. 


Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

How are we doing all?

Sabah, how are you? Any better?

I have taken my sister back to her flat. Her partner is gone but some of the things are still there. Sis could not stop crying so stupid but I understand. I feel so drained.. Did the drive from Colcheshter to here.. Got to go to Yoga tonight. Not sure how I will do but I shall go and try. Will come home, have my dinner and shower and lovely lovely my own bed..

Life is so precious and we so take it for granted.

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hey Kuki

Sorry to hear about your sister.  

I am doing better, up and down.  Finding it hard to get motivated to do anything, including with DS, been avoiding him at times, like it upsets me to see him as I feel looking at him reminds me of wanting a sibling for him, twisted!  I had a friend who I am not that close to give up time for me this evening, she came just to listen.  It was lovely being able to talk, openly, freely of all the reasons why I am disappointed.  Think DH can't handle it so we haven't really talked.

I'm returning to work on thursday, think it will help distract me and give me a reason to get dressed in the morning.

Kuki how are you getting on with nursery hunting?  I am visiting one tomorrow and wednesday, saw one today which was awful, looked more like an orphanage.  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Sabah,

Thank you. Life can so cruel but we have to make most of it. Sister needs to mature a little bit more.. 

I have very close friend, she is french. We lived together for 2 years when we were young and single. She went back to France and I tell you her life had some ups and downs. When after my m/c I felt awful. And she called we talked about 2hrs on the phone. And she told me than and said; '' you will get to a certain maturity and understand things a bit better and realise having a child is not the only thing will give you happiness '' At the time I did not get it that much. But now I do..Cos I did a lot fo reading and soul searching after my 2BFNs with DR. Alice Domar's CONQUERING INFERTILITY. Sabah get the book and study. But really study for a month or so.. Give a lot of time. Try to do the mind and body techniques in it.. And you will see depression and dissioponting will be at eas and will go away. And you will deal with that huge pain better. And will be on the way to get back to normal.. I am still working on it.. But getting there..

I have manage to book a place for Lara. It is a place has got a very calm and relax atmospher. Lara loved it in there. She loved the people who working in there. And not a pushy place. So she might not be learning a lot in there than other places but at least she will enjoy going there. And I will teach her a lot of things anyway so we are not desperate in that sense but what she needs really to be with other kids and develop her social skills and this nursery will ideal. And what type of children she will deal with it is important too for us. Lara is very soft, kind  sensitive and emotional kid and kids attent ot be not like that. Maily bossy and nasty I have to say. But in this place there were a few kids like Lara so I think she fits a bit better. And the bonus there will be a few of them will be going to same school. If we all make it that school.  Wishing you ltos of luck.. It is not easy.. But don't look at material way. Emotions are the most important.. All depends how your preciuos son feels and like KG said your instincts will tell you...

Goodness my english is so crap.. I hope you get what I am trying to say.. Dont have the time to go over it now..

Be kind to yourself... Please try..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Kuki

You expressed yourself perfectly, thank you for your kind words.  Have just ordered the book online, looking forwards to reading it.  I think you are right, there are other ways to be happy.  I was happy again at work before this tx and didn't think after the BFN in april that I would ever feel happy again.  I don't feel like going back to work this week but I think it will help me to put life back into perspective.

I'm glad you are happy with your choice of nursery and I agree academics aren't always the most important thing.  I loved the nursery I saw today , much more expensive than I was wanting but i felt a peace about the buildings, the staff and my little Noah playing there.  However, I might have found someone to come to my home and look after him instead. We meet tomorrow so we'll see what happens.

My head has been hurting from crying, I cried in Harvester, when I went to lunch with DH today!  In a way i wish we didn't have two more frozen as now the hope goes on, the potential for heartbreak continues.  I wish you lived nearby then our kids could play togetehr!  What do you work as, when you going back to work?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Sabah,

I am so sorry it still feels so bad. But cry as much as you like. And grieving is normal.. Got to happen. Give time.. I feel for you.. It is a horrible place to be.. But it does get better. It always does..

Try your FET and look at like they are not going to work.. Hopefully you will be relax and chill about it and BINGO.. If/when happens will be absolutely wonderful.. But I say wait till you are ready.. Don't rush.. This time around I am going to do fresh cycle and if we are lucky enough to get FETs.. I will do them later when I am ready. We pay for a year stroge anyway so we have plenty time.

Yes that would have been so nice.. If Lara will be an only child and there is a big posibility that will happen. Next year specially when she is 3+ we are going to make extra effort for her to have good solid friendship to help her in life.. Don't remember where you live. We are in Herts. Radlett. Near to St. Albans. I am management Accountant.. CIMA member. After all the treatment rubbish over I am hoping to go back to work. At the moment at home with my darling Lara. If I get lucky enough and get pregnant I am hoping to work for 5 months or so.. but only there is a lady I know an old foreign retired teacher we know can't remember if she was Polish or Balkanies. I heard from a friend of mine that she is coming back to UK. If I can get her I will go back to work for 5-6months contract work.. With contracting you don't have to do so many hrs.. You just do 9-5 and leave. Unfortunately my old job used to consume my life and there were a lot of travelling to all over Europe and US. I had to give it up for my preciuos girly..And it was so worth it.. 

Glad you have ordered the book. I hope it helps you like it did to me or maybe more.. I ordered all her books. I have them all. Read them, study them all already.. If my treatment do not work this time. I am going to attend the mind and body course in London next year. If it does not work I am going to come back home and enjoy Christmas and get to 2011 and make a plan for my preciuos family.. We are so very lucky to have what we have.. A loving husband and our dearest child!!!! It is all up to us to make a happy life with what ever we got.. I have to be honest. Even when/if I have one more baby. I will not stop wanting more. Cos I always wanted to have a huge family.. So I have let go some how some time.. It will have to happen in the future..

Sending you lots of    

I can go on abit.. Talk far too much.. Sorry if I have bored to you death with it..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello ladies,

How are you all doing?

Hope I have not upset any of you with my last post. 

I have my brother with  me this weekend. Need to nurture him this weekend.. Feeling so miserable AF is expected to be here on monday.. Going to be challenging two days.. 

Hope you are having a good weekend..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Kuki

Hope its going well with your brother.  Thanks for your post, it wasn't upsetting.  I started reading the book, feeling better now I am back at work and have some distraction.  I met up with some ff in london last week, I live in south london.  It was good fun, we didn't just talk about fertility but just was able to relax and didn't even get upset!

How is everyone else?

KG?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Sabah,

Lovely to hear you are feeling better.. 

It would be nice to meet up one day.. What about when we come back from our trip. We could set up a meeting in some where in London.. And we could do a hoping for scond miracle group meeting? It would be really good to put a face to all the names.. 

Yes KG? Where is everybody? 

Hope you all having a good weekend. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Yes kuki really good idea xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies, 

Okay will set up something closer time Sabah.. Me and you start and see who else turn up.. Will be lovely.. 2010 Christmas meet uup.. 

I hope all you girlies going to have a good week. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi, we've been away for the weekend - birthday celebration for me! We went to a lovely toddler friendly hotel in Cornwall, where T had a fantastic time and we got to relax, knowing that he was being catered for too - it made life a lot easier. It helped to distract me (a bit) as just getting to the end of my 2ww now and no sign of af, although I've been having af-like pains on and off for about 4 days. I'm trying not to guess though, as I had those in early pregnancy with T as well. Think I am going to test tomorrow, but not sure if HCG will be out of my system yet (last injection was Sat before last).


Sending    to you Sabah, and some for you too kuki   .


Take care, 
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Hope you all are doing well. 

My AF came yesterday. So was a yuck day. Went to Yoga last nite. Was lovely but this morning got up feeling exhasted. 

Today I am going to have reflexology I am sure I will feel so much better after that. 

Sabah, I pm'ed you earlier on. Hope you are better?

KG, have you done the test yet? Really hope it is a BFP. We so desperately need a positive news. Oh yes I forgot sorry. A very happy birthday for last week. 

Sapphire and Daisy-may, how are you doing?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

KG - Thinking of you.             

Kuki - Hope the reflexology helps.  I am OK thanks for asking - just trying to get over a horrible cold.

Sabah -        Hope you are OK. 

Love to all.

Been for lunch with DD at school today.  School lunch certainly much nicer than when I was at school.  Unfortunately my DD seems to be struggling with eating again - she was getting better at end of last term - hope it is just her adjusting to new school year - she bearly ate anything and according to her supervisor she has been like that since start of term. Feeling a bit worried about it all.

S xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Kg how are you?

Sapphire thanks for thinking of me.  I am feeling better, back at work after a wobbly start.  I think its helping to put all this in perspective.  We have decided to move home to a bigger place so are bust tidying the place up.  I got a £1700 bonus today, feel like God is messing with me as it will pay for our final FET, we have 2 frosties.....but not for a while, I need to recover and lose some weight.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

I have got up this morning and first thing came to mind is what I need to do today. And it was not anything to do with IVF. I think I am getting there.. IVF losing its importance and hoping I am relaxing about the whole thing.. Please let it be that!

Sabah, that's great news. There you are FET money is ready. All you need to do work on those negatives and get it all to positive before you try your FET... just think maybe we had to be a bit more wiser before we have our second ones? I honestly think a bit like that.. My body knows better. And it is not ready to go through another pregnancy. And this is not just physically. In all dimentsions.. We have to be content to get pregnant and lets face it with all these horrible thoughts and stress we are not no where to content state.. Lets get there before we try agyain. 

Sapphire, I love reflexology. I wish I could able to have everyday but it is so bloody expensive. Forget it.2 more for us before we fly to Istanbul. Poor you. Take good care.. Drink lots of milk and water. Try to rest as much as you can.. 

KG, are you okay? Is the test day today? or am I mixing up? Hope you can give us the great news.. Will be a nice booster..

Will write later..  Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, I didn't want to post sooner as I didn't know what to think, but... a vague positive for us on Tuesday and a stronger one today so I guess that's    . 


We're a little shocked to be honest, as with dh's count being so low for the actual IUI we didn't think we stood a chance this cycle. I'm trying not to get too excited until we get to our first scan in 3 weeks and find that all is ok. 


Sending big    to you all and hoping that the same comes your way very soon. 


Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh my god!!! Wonderful news KG!!! So happy for you!!! Made my day!!! 

    

Now I can get on with my day with a nice feeling inside. Lovely!! 

Just think positive. You will see that darling with HB in 3 weeks. 

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Yeah KG!!! A positive for you is a victory for us all, really well done and hope you have a smooth 8 months ahead of you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

KG -        Many congrats. So pleased for you.

Kuki - Hope you are continuing to feel more relaxed about things.     

Sabah - Great news that you have the money for FET.  Understand you needing to wait a while yet.  I wasn't ready to do FET after failed cycle for a good year.  Take care     

S xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

KG, hope you are celebrating with some nice drink!!!

Sabah, how are you? Hope a lot better.. At least it is weekend. Enjoy your darling son.

Sapphire, thank you. Yes feeling relaxed about it all. Almost packed. But will re-pack a few times we go.. Can't not believe it just over two weeks we will be in the rollercoster again.. How are you feeling?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Where is Everybody?

Very busy weekend. Lovely. Can not believe we fly 2 weeks today...

Sabah, how are you?

KG, how is it going?

Tomorrow I am meeting a FF at her clinic for her EC. And getting her to back to her home. My bro and friend of mine will take care of Lara. Hope it will be okay. I don't mind my mum or my DH to look after her and cannot trust anyone else with her. How I am going to cope with when she starts nursery I do not know.. 

Want to go and see Eat, Pray, Love this week if I can orgnise it with the girlies. 

Hope you all have a good week. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girlies .... dont have much time to post at the mo but i always read your news   


KG - congrats on the BFP !!!!!!!! and hope your time passes quickly for your scan .... mine is dragging and still have 8 days to go !!!!!!!!!


Kuki - i know what you mean abotu trusting others with our little ones ... for me its the lack of trust that they will follow my routines    even the in-laws cant do it and take things into their own hands, crank dex up saying hes not tired and that he can cope with no sleep all day ( hes only 16 months old !!!!!!!!!! ) and then hand him back for me to pick up the pieces .... youll be fine with nursery for Lara, she'll be given lots of time to settle and for you to see how the nursery deals with her and interacts with her ....  


sabah - have PM'd you honey xxx Big    to Noah and you xx


sapphire - big hugs   sorry DD eating is not too good ..... hoping things get better soonxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy may, 

I hope so.. Not going to be easy for sure. It will be like my baby is a big grown up girl already and have to deal with that soem time..

So you know they are twins? Did you see the hbs? I looked for a news from you but did not see any.. Hope you all are well. Must be hard with Dex on the move all the time.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Kuki - How nice of you to help your friend. Hope everything goes well with your babysitters. I am OK thanks - think I have finally managed to get rid of my cold.

Daisy - Thanks    Good luck for your scan - hope it comes around quickly for you.

KG - Hope you are OK.  

Sabah -   

Love to all.

S xx


----------



## daisy-may

hey Kuki ..... not had a scan yet but all the nurses at the clinic believe its twinnies ..... and i got an early positive result at only 3dp5dt ........


i also think both have taken .... will know for sure on the 12th october, but for now its twins until proven otherwise ....


right, little man is in bed and the stomping has ceased so its time for some grub ....


night all, daisy xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi everyone

I am doing much better, enjoying work again instead of avoiding it.  Been busy tidying and decluttering flat, have decided to sell up and buy a house, get more space for the little man!  Exciting and a nice distraction too.  My gosh how much junk we have taken to the charity shop though!  Can't even blame Noah for it!  

I had a few tears yesterday and Noah saw me crying for the first time, he was so lovely, he kept saying mummy, mummy mummy, till I took him in my arms and he gave me a huge tight cuddle!!! He never gives me cuddles!!  Bless him and all our lovely babies for bringing us such joy!

I've been really naughty and been eating like crazy, drinking too but not too much as have to be sober for work LOL!!  I am a prison psychologist, was given bonus for equal pay fight we have been fighting for for a number of years, it was a bit of a joke in comparisen to what we asked for but will come in handy in a few months.  Sapphire, don't know if I can wait a year    but want to lose at least 2 stone before next go.  Daisy, thanks for lovely message.  Kuki, really excited for you, will be praying this is your turn xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Sorry I have not written for a couple of days. Have been so busy.

Yesterday I went to LWC for FF for her EC. Glad went to be a bit help for her and for me to see what is like in there. Now I am feeling so happy about where I am having my tx in Istanbul. Goodness no comparison.. Feel so much better. And for my friend all good too. She has got lots of good embies. Feeling all positive..

I am still working on being happy as 3 of us.. And getting there I am sure. Had my refelxology last nite. And I could not believe what I was saying to her. I said it will be fine if we end up just the 3 of us!!! And it is true.. Not the end of the world.. We have a very good life as 3 I am very very sure.. 

Sabah, 
Thank you so much.. I really hope so.. Very glad you are doing really well. Yes concentrate on those and get heal your heart before you try again. And don't forget you are young.. You can try as long as you like.. And what ever happens it is going to be okay.. 

Daisy-may, 
Okay week time you willf find out.. So exciting.. Twins I always wanted.. It will be wonderful probably that will be it for you no more longing for babies? It would be certainly for me..

Sapphire, 
Thank you.. All went okay.. She even had an afternoon nap at my friends. Did not cry. Asked for me a few times that's all. But she did not eat much.. It is okay.. As long as she does not cry or get upset. I am okay with the rest..

KG, how are you? Is everything okay?

Love and luck to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


All fine here, just pottering along, trying to wish the days away until our first scan.   


Kuki - glad that Lara was ok - its hard leaving our LOs with other people. I'm fine when Ts at nursery, cause he's in a confined area with trained staff, but he's never really been anywhere else without me or dh & I'm not sure I'd be so good at that. SIL told T he can go and stay with her for a couple of nights whilst dh and I go away somewhere nice. I's tempting... but not sure I could manage it! T seemed ok with the idea though. 


Sabah -    give yourself time, you'll know when you feel ready to try again. 


Daisy - hoping the days until your scan pass quickly for you. 


Sapphire - how are you doing?


Wish us luck, ladies, I'm going to take the sides off of Ts cotbed this weekend. He's been a bit of a monkey going to bed, so I told him that if he was well behaved for a few nights we'd turn his bed into a 'big boys' bed.   


Take care, 
Kx


----------



## daisy-may

way to go KG on the big boys bed ...... i    it all goes well and he settles better for you ....


just a quicky from me,


dex has been a little    today !!!! Talk about the terrible 2's    hes been awful and ive been on my own till now ... hubby only just home from work ( and he left at abotu 6.30 this morning ) 


wont go into it as i know we all experience the same thing ....


just that mixed with my flippin hormines .....


just want to   


daisy xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

KG, oh you are so good. We are so much behind with everything.. Let us know how it goes.. Big boys bad.. Got to do the same thing for Lara. But well after we come back from Istanbul. How many more days to scan? I really think the 2 week after 2WW is a lot worse..

Daisy-may, Let it be.. Don't get stress.. It is a phase they go thourgh.. I was very lucky.. Lara was an angel.. But now she is all a bit funny. Once a person told me that nobody tells you about terrible 3s.. So this must be that.. 

Sabah, you okay? So quiet. I suppose moving? Good luck.. 

Love to all the rest of you ladies.. 

Wishing us all a lovely weekend.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,

All so quiet in here. Hope you are all well.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies    hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine .... for once its sunny in wales !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


well im one day away from  fiinding out if both ben and jerry have survived ..... and im cacking myself   
Im sick all the time and if im not chucking up im wretching over everything ..... today has been a nightmare so far , i cant keep anything solid down even a bikki, cracker, toast etc just wont stay down but touch wood, liquid not a problem so im on the hot choc and water combo ....


has a rough night with dex last night. Its probably as a result of a busy weekend, we had mates of daves over and then the in-laws descended yesterday as well as daves bros so dex was a bit manic. As a result, i was up with him abtou9 times last night, not for long each time but he just needed to know mummy was there and have hid head rubbed ....


hes ok today, but a little tired. hes upstairs sleeping as i type, where im going as soon as ive finished this post .... 


Anyway, the next time im on here, im hoping for some good news for you on the ben and jerry front .... fingers and toes crossed ....


much love always, daisy xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-may,
Can not wait till your great news. Good luck. Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Daisy-may - wishing you loads of luck today, hun.


Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning ladies,

Lara is not well. Got Croup.. It has been horrible afew days.. Today we have eye test for her.. Have to go no choice. Don't want to wait for another  months for an appointment. 

Will check up later for Daisy-may wonderful news.. So exciting..

KG, when is your scan?

Sabah, where are you? Moved yet?

Lov eot you all. KUkixx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Not moved yet, still waiting for bloomin' estate agent to get his finger out and put our property on his website!!

Kuki sorry about lara, how long does it usually last, poor baby xxx

Daisy-hope all is well, it could be triplets!!! Enjoy your scan sweetyxxx

Hello to everyone else.  I am doing much better.  DH wants us to have FET March / April next year.  It fills me with fear as I feel after that there will be no more hoping.  I feel like I am not ready which is confirmed by my eating everything in site and refusing to start my diet.

I love DS so much, Daisy, is Dex still being naughty, it cracks me up, Noah is such a wind up with my 3 year old niece!


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies .... 


Am just back from my 1st scan and i have both ban and jerry on board !!!!!!!! We are having twingles .... am so scared but so happy ...


both are a fab size and are on both sides of my uterus , heartbeats going ten to the dozen .... so am happy ....


off to call my gp to be referred to a midwife and then a consultant .....


back later xxxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Ladies

I read loads but rubbish at posting.

Daisy May wow congrats hope you have a great pg. So sorry to those who haven't been so fortunate and good luck to those on the rollercoaster at the moment. For the first time I have started charting everything as going to give ttc a good go for 12 months until back to the clinic.x


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-may,

I am so happy for you. What a wonderful news!!! Over the moon.. 

Enjoy.. And Take good care of those darlings.

Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo Twins are fab!!    

Congrats Daisy-May!   

CLP


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone, I have been posting for a couple of weeks on the liverpool site but have just found this thread. I have had one round of ICSI in 2008 which resulted in my beautiful daughter. I am now trying again as I desperately want a brother or sister for her. I have my baseline scan tomorrow so really hope that I will be ready to start stimms. 

What are your opinions on single embryo transfer. Last time I transfered 2 and got pregnant with one baby. I think they will try and persuade me to have SET as I am 28 and have had one successful attempt. I feel like I want to do 2 again but then they tell me so many scare stories about twins. it is really reassuring to see some of you have had twins and they are doing well. What do you girls think. I know I am so lucky to have one baby but as you know it is still very stressful (and expensive) going through this so I want to maximise my chance of getting pregnant without taking uneccesary risks. Sorry for going on, but just wondered what you girls thought.

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear ladies,

How are we all doing this morning,

Notty, 
Twins mothers will tell you all about it I am sure. I always wanted to have twins. Still do. Will be my second and third child all in one go. Will be wonderful. I don't have to do any more tx.. 
Why they are persisted on SET? Is it cos you had an awful pregnancy with DD? Or you have extra complications cos of an illness?
If none of the above defo go with 2 transfers.. There are lots of people getting pregnant with SET for sure. But It is such a luck to get pregnant with ICSI.. It makes sense to have 2 embies to put back in.. 1 or 2 wish you lots of luck.. 

Diasy-may, how are you today? Hope those darling are doing well.

Cutelittlemuchin, when is EDD? Your boys are gorgeous.. Do you know what you are having now? What you are hoping for? 2 girls? or one girl one boy? to balance things in the house.  

Sleepypenguen, sorry did not get what you saying? You are going to give it go to tx for next 12 months?

Sabah, hi ya.. glad you are feeling so much better. If my one does not work. I am hoping to try again feb/mar maybe we tx together.. Lara is feeling worse today. Croup and cold now.. 4 nites no sleep for me.. I bound to get it on sunda or monday.. Madness. Croup should be over in 10 days or so.. I think we passed the worse.. But top up cold is not helping to matters.. 

KG, how are you?

Hello to rest of you.. 

Love and Luck. Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Notty- As you can see I'm a double embryo transfer gal everytime, my consultant joked about another set of twins when I embarked on this cycle (it was a FET) and then said or if you do double blast you might get triplets and laughed!!    Then said HFEA should talk to people like us who are happy to risk a second multiple pg rather than a BFN!  And here I am again pg with twins LOL!   I am apparently only the second patient at my clinic in 15years to have two sets of twins (and my clinic has very low SET numbers, they only do it on pt request or if there aren't enough embies)

Although I will add that being PG with twins for a second time is hardwork, but will be sooooo worth it!   


Kuki- My official EDD is 21/11/10 (this would be 40wks) however my hossie doesn't let twingles go past 38wks, so I am booked for a c-section on 02/11/10 (37 3) I had a vaginal birth with the boys but Thomas (twin 2) was really poorly and had to be resuscitated, so am having an elective section this time.

There was concern over twin 2 growth at my last scan (2 weeks ago) so i have an extra on and appt with consultant this afternoon, and if growth still not good enough they may get evicted early!   We don't know the flavours and would love a girl or two but will be happy to have two healthy babies (and no need for SCBU this time) DW is convinced its two girls as apparently my bum has grown  and has stretch marks  and I think one of each! But we will have to see! 

CLP


----------



## sleepypenguin

*Notty *It is a personal choice and everyone has different views and outcomes. We had SET and would again as we are 'play it safe' kind of people and putting 2 back only increases you chances by a small amount and I am 'young' in IVF terms. Have you looked on www.oneatatime.org.uk at has all the facts and research about single/multiple births on there. I used to think having twins would be great and an instant family but knowing what I do now if we had have had twins I would still be pining for more now. Whatever you decide good luck. x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk and its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Daisy - Many congrats    
CLP - Hope everything went well with the consultant.    

Kuki - Hope Lara feels better very soon.   

Hi Notty - I am very pro DET.  I have had SET twice with blasts (not through choice but because that was all we had) - both BFN.  I have had DET (2/3 day embryos) 3 times and BFP twice with singletons.  Although no one can make that decision but you and it is a personal decision.  I suppose to need to think about how you would feel if you had one transferred and it failed against how you feel about the possibility of twins - good luck it is a difficult one.

Sleepypenguin - Good luck   

KG - Hope all went OK with change to big boy bed.  Hope you are OK - when is your first scan?

Sabah - Hope you can move soon.

Hello and love to all.

Had my 12 week scan today - all fine.  Baby measuring 6 days ahead - need to have consultant scan because I have fibroids.  Told DD about it today but she seems quite upset about it   

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

AFM- Scan was confusing to say the least! 

  
28wks    2lbs 7oz & 58th centile (T1) 3lbs 2oz & 90th centile (T2)
32wks    4lbs 1oz & 35th centile (T1) 4lbs 2oz & 35th centile (T2)

Rescanned today due to T2 dropping suddenly down the centiles from 90th to 35th

34wks  4lbs 7oz & 19th centile (T1) 5lbs 7oz & 60th centile  (T2)

I am confused   And now don't know whether to trust the scan measurements or not??

The sonographer couldn't get a measurement of twin 1 head & didn't really try and seemed disinterested and sloppy. And went on to say that scanning twins was too hard and she didn't like it   .

And I saw the registar instead of my consultant, who was quite frankly useless at answering any question and seemed bored! Quite frankly we left todays appt with more questions than when we arrived! The only positive was seeing the babies and learning that T1 maybe engaged (so maybe these babies will turn up before my next appointment in 2wks)

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

CLP -      Sorry you were left feeling confused and got no real answers.  Hope everything is OK.


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, not good news here, I'm afraid. Our 6wk scan today showed one small, empty sac so its all over for us       Pretty gutted as you can imagine, but trying to get our heads around this before we think what to do next. 


Take care, everyone, and Daisy, many congrats on your twinnies!


KGxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh KG I am so very sorry. Huge        xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

oh no KG! I'm so sorry! x x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

sapphire - thanks for the hugs babe! x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh KG, I am so sorry.. I can imagine how you are feeling. We are here if you need us.. 

Sending a giant     ..

Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

girlies i need a hug .... am so sick, cant keep anything down and to make matters worse dex has got the chicken pox !!!!!!! and my entire support network is away for the week so im all on my own ...


feel to ill to go anywhere, cant go anywhere anyway due to dex and there is no-one i can visit or who can come and visit/help me !!!!!


so im not too good at the mo ......


having to hunker down at my parents so off to see their gp in the mornign to ask for the anti sickness pills as this is awful ...


sorry for the rant ...


daisy xxxx


----------



## KristyLou

Hi, I'm completely new to Fertility Friends, just registered a couple of days ago.
My DH and I have a son, born August 2008. He is fab and we couldn't love him more.
I do really want to give him a brother or sister though and am finding things really tough this time round, although looking at some of the stories on these pages I don't think I've been through as much as some of you brave ladies.
DH had a vasectomy reversal not long after we got together and we tried naturally for about 18 months or so and then went for IVF. Consultant said highly unlikely we'd get pregnant naturally and we needed ICSI.
We got lucky on our first round so I guess I never really went through a lot of the heartache that lots of couples going through IVF experience. I was also blissfully ignorant of most of the processes so was relatively calm throughout the treatment.
This time round, though, it couldn't be more different.
We had ICSI in August and BFN.
I was really shocked and felt completely deflated and tearful. I had a bad week or so and then seemed to pull things together with my DH pep-talking me and telling me we would just do as many rounds as we needed to (a big thing as we will have to pay privately for all of them and I worry about taking money away from my DS's future). 
Just recently I am feeling really low and tearful again. I feel surrounded by pregnant people and people having their second babies. Two of my good friends are pregnant with their first babies and all three of my NCT antenatal class girls are pregnant with their second babies. I don't begrudge anyone but I do wonder if it will ever happen for us and I guess knowing lots of pregnant people just brings it into focus more. I am struggling not to fixate on negative stories and thoughts. This is not looking good for me approaching another cycle of ICSI!
We can have another cycle in December at the earliest so not sure if we'll start again before Christmas or after or whether I'll be a complete basket case by then!!
I think I need to look into some ways I can calm my mind and body down. Think I'm going to start going back to the gym!

All my best wishes to everyone on these pages with their treatments.

KL xx


----------



## sabah m

KG I am so so sorry for you loss sweety     Words just can't make it better...

Daisy  , wish I lived nearby to help.  Hope the anti sickness pills help.  For what its worth, my friend is pregnant with twins and been told its a healthy sign that she got so sick, that the hormones being strong are a good indicator of a healthy pregnancy xxx

CLP hope all is well    

Kuki how's it going?

KL      we're in similar boats, my DS was born May 09 and I'm still desperate for more after two failed cycles this year.  I really hope your next one works.  Its hard thinking that the money you use will be taken from his future, but a sibling will enhance it so much more than finances xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening Ladies,

Big Hello from warm Istanbul. Came here on monday evening. Was ready for freezing weather as I was warned before but 22C was a very nice suprise. Apperantly on friday will start being very cold again. So enjoying it for the time. 

I have had my first Acupuncture yesterday evening. And was a bit painful. Did not relise you get current through the needles.. Stupid of me. Needles did not but current did. But the doc was absolutely marvelous.. He put it into such a perspective. Really all us ladies a bit obsessing about having a child and it is not healthy for us.. And most of the time our body can not cope with these huge pressure and does not have our wonderful embies we create.. 

And on doc's orders. I am told I am not going to talk about IVF or think about IVF.. I will do something everyday to make me happy.. And be very selfish.. 

Today went to waxing. Okay not very relaxing but in the end felt so happy to get rid of the mess. Now feeling like a million dollar baby.. 

Tomorrow's selfish act will be Turkish Bath.. And Acu at 5.30pm..

Need to make a plan for Friday..
  
I have started my first injection last sunday.. Dh did that one. And me and Mum did the rest till today. I think we carry on like this till I start the other two injections. I can not do them.. Gonal-F I can do but Menegon no.. It is on the bottom and it hurts like mad.. So will have to and see my nurse friend.. Not going to clinic for it this time. Cos it adds a huge stress on things..

Girls First time ever I am relaxed about this.. And if this time does not work.. It will never work. So this could be the last one for me..

I know how are hard it is to enjoy this journey. But make an effort..

Love to you all. Kukixx

KG, how are you feeling? Must be devatated but please be kind to yourself. It is not end of the world. We can all do what we need to do and the rest is not up to us.. Nature will decide.. And we are so very luck to have our DS and DD's.. Thinking of you..

Sabah, how are you?

Daisy-may any change on MS.. Those twin darlings needs to settle nicely in and give you a bit break very very soon. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, just a quickie as I am away visiting family and don't have much time to post.

Daisy - sending you    hope Dex is recovering and your sickness is easing. 

Kuki - your positive attitude is brilliant. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world.

As for me, I'm in limbo at the mo. The clinic sent me to the Early Preg Unit on Mon and they could see a tiny something, but far too small for dates. Anyway, they are not prepared to make a judgement until they've scanned me again next week, but aren't actually able to offer any hope either, so I've just got to hang on for the time being.    

Love to everyone,
Kx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

KG - Sorry that you are in limbo at the moment.  Big   .  Hoping for a miracle for you.   

Kuki - You sound so chilled - that is excellent.  Lots and lots of luck to you.   

KL - Welcome - sorry about your BFN.  Wishing you loads of luck for the future.   

Sabah - Hope you are OK.

Daisy -   

CLP - Hope everthing is OK.

Hello to all.

S xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Ladies,

Where are you all? Are we doing okay?

I am well. Waiting for AF to arrive so I can go to my scan on saturday. And seeing Acu Doc 3 times a week. And doing my Lucrin injections daily. 

Thinking of you all. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Lots of luck


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello ladies,

How are you all today? It has been so quiet in here. Hope all doing well..

I went to my first scan today. And all looking good. Plenty eggs there to grow. Starting the Gonal-F 300iu and Merional 150iu a day. Gonal-f is fine but the other hurts a bit.. And I am going to try first time very doing my own injections this time. Today a nurse did it in the clinic but tomorrow nite I will do it.. This will be an experience..

And Acu in an hr.. Will try to cathc up with you all later tonight I hope..

I think this is our last trial. I don't think I can keep going with this.. So tired and fed up with.. Almost giving up I tell you.. 

I want to enjoy my dear daughter and my lfie.. it seems I am just wasting a way with the treatmetns.. 

Love and lots of luck toy ou all. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Good luck with the injections.  Huge    it does all get a bit much sometimes.  Got everything crossed for you this time. Loads of


----------



## Kuki2010

Saphire, thank you so much. How are you feeling? How is everything?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Not posted on here for a long time, I did a lot when trying for my second and again when we started trying for our third, which resulted in 3rd, 4th and 5th!! you can safely say I wont be posting on here in the future!! thats my update, hope everyone well.


----------



## sleepypenguin

*Kuki *Good luck sweet.

*Alison* I wasn't around when you were please tell more.

x


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone, I am now 5 days into the 2ww. It's dragging.

Kuki-I really hope this treatment works for you. xxx

Alison- Wow did you have triplets. What an amazing story!!! How old are your children now? xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope your ok xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lottie Mae 6lbs 1oz @13:41 and Megan Rose 6lbs 5oz @13:42 on 02/11/10 arrived via elective section! 

CLP


----------



## daisy-may

Whoo way to go CLP .... congrats on the arrival of your little girlies .... the boys have little sisters to look after !!!!!!!!!!


WHoo .... hope you are recovering well ...


lots love daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## alison123

Hi all, 

No 16 weeks at moment so not had them yet.  I have a 5 and 2 year old also!! Am having two girls and a boy! Have two girls already. 

Was a massive shock but used to it now.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Notty, wishing you lots of luck. Hope this is the lucky one.

CLPumkins, oh my god. so delighted with your news!!!!! Wonderful!!! Enjoy your preciuos darling girls.. We want pics when you all ready. 

Alison, how old are you now? What did you do different in this cycle. What a lovely story.. Oh my goodness you ahve my dream!!! Superb. A wonderful huge family!!! Hope all goes well and have the last 3 into your arms with less hassle possible!!! 

Honestly ladies you made my day with your news. Were feeling abit down.. Gave me so much hope..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Tillypops

Congratulations CLP!!


----------



## alison123

Hi Kuki, 

I am 33, we had our last treatment cycle in Cyprus where the routinely transfer 3 or even 4 embryos. We had our best fertilisation rate there also, but not sure why?


----------



## Kuki2010

Alison,
Thank for letting me know. Which part of Cypress Turkish or Greek?
Probably you were a lot more relaxed about it this time around? And expreince of docs and embryoes etc..
I so wanted to have 3 embies to transfer. But they only allow 2 in Istanbul. Law has changed in Feb 2010. And it bloody sucks.. 
Anyways, you enjoy your pregnancy. Try.. How is it going so far? Any difference? 
Enjoy your beautiful big family eventually. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sallyy

Hi Ladies
This seems like a lovely and varied thread and i would love to join.
I am about to have my frosties transfered next thurs would love my DS to have a sibling.
So far all has gone well just wnat this cycle to work more and more each day 

Best wishes to everyone

Sallyy


----------



## sabah m

CLP thats amazing congratulations to you all!!! What great weights too        

Kuki      for you, praying for twins just like my turkish friend is having!  How are you keeping?

Daisy, how's it going? Are anti sickness pills doing their job?

KG how are you?  

Still havent been for my follow up, started weight watchers but its difficult to prepare stuff with DS on the rampage after cooking his meals for freezing and housework etc.  I had a dream I was pregnant though, its the second time!

Sallyy this thread is very supportive, really hope your treatment is successful, how old is your DS?

Alison wow, triplets, how many did you have put back?


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah,
Nice to hear from you. You will get pregnant again. You will.. 
We are okay. Waiting for DH to arrive on sunday. Monday we have another scan to see how many growing. 
I am doing my own injections. And I think this is my last treatment. I don't think I can do this again. We ran out money finally and I have ran out energy. Almost done with it. 
You take good care and let us know how you are now and than..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Oh honey, well done for doing the injections!  Hope there are lots of follies and that they perk you up.  You will hopefuly feel better once DH arrives too.  How is Lara? Are you staying with family and do they know /able to offer support?

You are almost there, praing you will not need any more treatments xxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

will post properly tomorrow but feeling    at the mo ....


love to you all, daisy xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Havent posted on this thread before, so just trying to catch up on whats going on, I just wondered how you all managed with the 2ww and post et with your other children, I have a nearly 3 yr old and had et yesturday but wondering about lifting little one and everything over the next few days, I am just worried as dont want to do anything to jeprodise things but also dont want to not do stuff with littlie, hard as she would normally be at nursery a few days a wk and also have friends around but she had a post op bleed following her tonsillectomy so we all housebound at the mo, she is on the mend thankfully but its just finding enough stuff to keep us all occupied indoors, lol.


Good luck to all


MAggie


----------



## daisy-may

maggie ....    and welcome to the thread ... its a lovely one and all the girlies are all fab and so supportive ...


firstly congrats on ET, but as for how do you manage, guess i just carried on as normal. My little man was 16 months when i went thro treatment and un-able to entertain himself or sit for more than 5 seconds so i just carried on as usual !!!!!! If i were you i would just keep doing the normal stuff even iff it means picking you your other child ...


im currently 12 weeks preg with twins following my treatment and dex sure knows something has changed but hell get over it .... using ceebeebies lots at the mo ....


anyway, look after yourself and your precious cargo,


lot love daisy xxxx


----------



## daisy-may

Kuki .... yay to doing your own injections, i always found dave hurt me more when he did them    Hope you are well and getting ready for transfer .... really do hope this is it for you and Lara gets a little bro/sis to look after


sabah .... thanks for your PM hon ... will reply once the monster is in bed in a mo xxx


sally ... welcome to the thread , its a truely lovely one.... just wish we could all meet up one day and give each other a real hug xxxxx


sapphire ... how you doing hon ?


KG .... same to you, hows things going ?


alison ..... tried to read back to read abotu you but computer is going nuts and wont let me .... how are things hon ? you back on the rollercoaster ??


Notty ... hows the 2ww going ? not long hon       


anyway, little man driving me nuts this morning so hes off to bed NOW !!!!!!!!! I need coffee !!!!!!!!


back in a bit, daisy xxxx


----------



## Tillypops

New home this way.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250174.msg4120374#msg4120374


----------

